# Geiler Schweinfurter Wald



## cubey (3. August 2004)

Hi ihr, ich bin neu in der Biker-Society und komme aus Schweinfurt.
War schon mit ein paar Jungs im Schweinfurter Wald unterwegs und der ist ja richtig geil.  
Man muß am Wochenende nur auf die Jogger weng acht geben aber grinsen immer und grüßen  
Wäre cool wenn ihr ein bisschen schreibt.


mfg
 Cubey


----------



## cubey (3. August 2004)

Gibt wohl keine SW-ler hier!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubey (5. August 2004)

Warum schreibt denn keiner was?!  
Nicht nett hier. Hab eigentlich mit mehr gerechnet.
Warscheinlich ist man als Neuling uninteressant.
naja


----------



## TortureKing (5. August 2004)

cubey schrieb:
			
		

> Warscheinlich ist man als Neuling uninteressant.
> naja


nö, das glaube ich nicht ... bin auch als absoluter Newbie herzlichst aufgenommen worden .... denke eher das köpnnte daran liegen das die ganzen Schweinfurter nicht richtig deutsch können ..... kommen ja schließlich aus der Gegend _"wo man nix gscheid kann sprech"_  ....... Nix für ungut


----------



## Titus (6. August 2004)

hi! Bin zwar nicht direkt aus Schnüdeldorf, aber welchen Wald meinst du? Mehr so in Richtung Sommerbad oder was??


----------



## Fliege (6. August 2004)

Hallo Cubey,

hab 'ne Weile nicht hier vorbeigeschaut, deswegen etwas verspätet herzlich Willkommen im Schweinfurter Wald. Gibt schon 'ne Menge MTBler hier, aber die tummeln sich halt nicht alle im Forum.
Ich fahr meistens ziemlich spontan, deswegen kann ich dir jetzt keine Tour anbieten, aber ein paar Tipps geben:

Vom Fichtenbusch (nördlich von Zell) gibt's ein paar coole Singletrails.
Oberhalb von Mainberg hat jemand ein paar Kicker gebaut.
Weiter im Osten geht's sehr schön durch's Wassernachtal Richtung Wüflingen. Ist aber im Moment ziemlich verblockt.

Vielleicht trifft man sich ja mal (z.B. beim Schießhaus  )

Gruß
Fly


----------



## petheus (6. August 2004)

Bin auch da, aber derzeit ohne Bike (ist in Planung).

Müsste Richtung Marktsteinach ja auch gut ausschaun.


----------



## Schwabenpfeil (6. August 2004)

Jepp,richtung Marktsteinach gibt es auch sehr schöne Strecken.
Schiesshaus
Höllental
usw.
Wo ein Wille ist , ist auch ein Weg


----------



## cubey (7. August 2004)

Wow endlich geht ma was.
Wenn jemand ma mit uns mitfahren will, Treffpunkt am Rossmarkt 8:30 uhr (fast) jeden Sonntag.
Gebiet Peterstirn-Höllental und der ganze Wald nördlich von Schweinfurt.
Wäre echt cool !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## petheus (9. August 2004)

Muss mir zwar erst ein neues Bike besorgen (meinen Favoriten hat mir einer bei EBay vor der Nase weggeschnappt 

Aber wie ist denn so Eure Routine (Speed? Tourlänge? CC? DH?)


----------



## Fliege (9. August 2004)

cubey schrieb:
			
		

> ... 8:30 uhr (fast) jeden Sonntag....



  Hallo! Sonntag ist der Tag mit auschschlafen und so...
Oder gehörst du auch zu der 'muss-zum-Sonntagsbraten-wieder-zu-Hause-sein'-Fraktion  

Trotzdem viel Spaß
Fly


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubey (9. August 2004)

Kannst ja auch einen anderen Tag ausmachen, ich bin dabei Fly.  
Und zu dieser Fraktion gehöre ich bestimmt nicht.  
Sonntag hat man halt am meisten Zeit.


----------



## cubey (9. August 2004)

was heist CC eigentlich?


----------



## Rockhopper (9. August 2004)

hoppla, gibt's ja plötzlich 'nen Thread in dieser Gegend  

Grüße an alle...


----------



## Fliege (9. August 2004)

cubey schrieb:
			
		

> was heist CC eigentlich?



Cross Country. Früher gab's nur das und DH. Inzwischen ist das ja viel komplizierter. Soll auf jeden Fall heißen, dass ich in der Regel eher zügig und dafür nicht so lange unterwegs bin.
Wenn du daran Interesse hast, kann ich ja bei Gelegenheit Bescheid geben.

Gruß
Fly

PS Es gibt tatsächlich welche, die müssen Sonntags um 12.00h wieder bei 'Mutti' sein. War nicht persönlich gemeint.


----------



## cubey (9. August 2004)

Kanns ja mal ausprobieren. @fly


----------



## cubey (9. August 2004)

Wir fahren meistens Sonntag.
Zur Peterstirn und dann quer durch den Wald.
8:30 Treffpunkt Roßmarkt, meistens so bis 14:00-15:00 Uhr. Und dann einkehr Schiesshaus oder Höllental oder so.  


Ich suche hier auch mitfahr gelegenheiten weil meine Jungs mich nerven  , an jeder Waldwegkreuzung die ewig lange und dumme Diskussion wolang wir fahren und ich hab kein Bock 10 mal hintereinander mein Rad Bergauf zutragen nur damit ich die selbe Strecke wieder 10 mal herunter fahren kann  , wenn ihr versteht was ich meine.
Am liebsten hab ich es z.b. Peterstirn in den Wald rein, dann einfach die wege entlang(mit allen up and downs) und Stunden später irgendwo wieder raus (z.b. Schiesshaus). 
Ich hoffe ihr versteht was ich meine.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubey (13. August 2004)

Hallo


----------



## cubey (14. August 2004)

Wo seid ihr den ihr Schweinfurter


----------



## cubey (15. August 2004)

Ich bin ein einsamer Radler


----------



## road runner (15. August 2004)

Stell dir einfach gedanklich ein paar Mitstreiter vor, wie sie versuchen, besser den Wald zu bezwingen als du.


----------



## cubey (15. August 2004)

Blödel


----------



## road runner (15. August 2004)

Das Wetter scheint vorerst zu halten.
Da könnten man ja noch eine Runde durch den Wald machen.


----------



## cubey (15. August 2004)

Buuuh


----------



## cubey (15. August 2004)

Hab schon 30km hinter mir heute


----------



## road runner (15. August 2004)

Nur?
Versuche es mal mit 60 km. Dann kannst sagen Buuuuh.
Liegste flach oder was?


----------



## road runner (15. August 2004)

Ich komm vielleicht mal mit dem Radel zu dir, bist daheim Heute?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwabenpfeil (15. August 2004)

road runner schrieb:
			
		

> Ich komm vielleicht mal mit dem Radel zu dir, bist daheim Heute?





.....Vorsicht....., ..der iss Cool Man


----------



## road runner (15. August 2004)

Keine Vorsicht! Bin nur locker auf mein Bike.


----------



## SteveLorenzios (15. August 2004)

cubey schrieb:
			
		

> Hab schon 30km hinter mir heute


----------



## cubey (15. August 2004)

Was soll denn das, ich kann auch mehr!!!!!!!!!!!!  
Macht nur alleine keinen Spaß.  
Und ja ich bin zu hause.


----------



## road runner (15. August 2004)

Machen wir heute noch eine kleine Tour, nichts großartiges oder nicht.
Wetter passt müssen ja nicht unbedingt in den Wald.


----------



## cubey (15. August 2004)

Wohin den dann ?


----------



## road runner (15. August 2004)

Wir können klar auch in den Wald.
Ich habe nur ein Problem: Müsste die Scheibenbremse vorne einstellen.


----------



## cubey (15. August 2004)

Dann stell doch!!!!


----------



## road runner (15. August 2004)

Also driven wir?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubey (15. August 2004)

Yes


----------



## road runner (15. August 2004)

Ich habe noch ein Problem. Mein Innensechskant schlüssel ist verdreht.
Kann nicht die Bremse einstellen. So kann ich nicht driven.


----------



## cubey (15. August 2004)

Man jetzt hab ich mich schon umgezogen.


----------



## road runner (15. August 2004)

Was soll ich den machen? Stefan ist nicht zuhause, habe angerufen.
Die Scheibe schleift irendwo und hat mir schon richtige riffen eingeschliffen


----------



## cubey (15. August 2004)

Dann komm erst mal zu mir!


----------



## road runner (15. August 2004)

Bis gleich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubey (15. August 2004)

Ok, bis gleich.


----------



## cubey (15. August 2004)

Ja ja geil wars..........................  
Wenn nur immer die blöde Im-Kreis-fahrerei nicht wäre.  
Naja dauert noch ein bisschen bis ich mich im Wald richtig auskenne.


----------



## road runner (15. August 2004)

Ja da hast du Recht aber für mich war es heute nicht mal so schlecht. Ausser mein Bike muss mal richtig eingestellt werden (lassen).


----------



## road runner (16. August 2004)

Hallo Cubey​  
*Wer geht bzw. wer fährt morgen mit mir in den Wäldern von SWC?*  
Du und noch jemand?​


----------



## cubey (16. August 2004)

Ja mal schauen, ich frag mal Oli und Stefan.
Hast du deine Steckachse schon???


----------



## road runner (16. August 2004)

Die müsste morgen da sein.
Wann wollen wir auf die Piste?


----------



## cubey (16. August 2004)

Alles klar, Stefan kommt mit.
Morgen 18:30 Uhr am Roßmarkt


----------



## road runner (16. August 2004)

Dann weiss ich schon einmal bescheid, was ist mit Oli?


----------



## road runner (16. August 2004)

Der hat doch noch den Rucksack?
Weist du was er will dafür?


----------



## cubey (16. August 2004)

Kinder haben Fussball.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubey (16. August 2004)

Keine Ahnung, frag ihn halt.


----------



## road runner (16. August 2004)

Dann hat er den Rucksack noch.
Beginnen wir wieder an der Peterstirn?


----------



## cubey (16. August 2004)

Ja er hat ihn noch, ich hab ihn mal darauf angesprochen.
Weiß nicht wo wir starten, entscheiden wir morgen spontan.


----------



## road runner (17. August 2004)

Schweinfurter Wald wir kommen!


----------



## road runner (17. August 2004)

Am ende war es eine gute Strecke, dort hätten wir länger nach guten abfahrten schauen müssen, aber leider schon zu spät gewesen.
Und wie gefiel es dir heute?


----------



## cubey (17. August 2004)

War in Ordnung


----------



## road runner (17. August 2004)

Bist du dort schon mal entlang geradelt?


----------



## cubey (17. August 2004)

Nein war das erste mal.


----------



## road runner (17. August 2004)

werde langsam ins bett versinken schau aber vorher noch ein wenig fern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubey (18. August 2004)

Dicke Beule am Schienbein nach frontal zusammenstoß mit einen in weißer Folie eingepackten Heuballen.


----------



## road runner (18. August 2004)

Tja, für was hat man auch noch eine Vorderbremse.
Bis wir wieder Fahren ist die Beule verheilt.


----------



## cubey (18. August 2004)

Mit der Vorderbremse wäre ich warscheinlich über den Heuballen geflogen.


----------



## road runner (18. August 2004)

Dezent!  
Dann wäre es nicht so weit gekommen bis in den Ballen.
Bist du schon mal in Frankenwald geradelt?


----------



## cubey (18. August 2004)

Nee nur gewandert, weis aber das es dort geile Trails gibt.


----------



## road runner (18. August 2004)

Was heißt Trail?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubey (18. August 2004)

Trail=Pfad,Weg.......u.s.w.


----------



## road runner (18. August 2004)

Ach so.
Wann fährst du morgen nach Bamberg?


----------



## cubey (18. August 2004)

Spätestens 09:00 Uhr


----------



## road runner (18. August 2004)

Kannst mich abholen, daheim?
 Oder fahren wir mit dem Bike


----------



## cubey (19. August 2004)

Und noch einmal ein Aufruf an alle aus Schweinfurt und Umgebung.


----------



## OTTO (20. August 2004)

moin moin,
als bewohner schweinfurts würde ich mich gerne mal anschließen, allerdings
erst ab nächste wochen montag. wie wärs mal mit ner tour richtung kreuzberg?
gruß OTTO


----------



## cubey (20. August 2004)

Kreuzberg ist glaub ich weng weit für meine Anfänger-Waden.  
Aber wenn du lust hast hier im Wald weng mitzufahren, dann sag bescheid.
Was fährst du denn so? CC? DH? FR?


----------



## Schwabenpfeil (20. August 2004)

Wann willste denn wieder fahren?


----------



## cubey (20. August 2004)

Muss morgen einen Freund beim Umzug helfen, wenn wir das an einem Tag schaffen dann am Sonntag auf jeden Fall.
Wenn wir es nicht schaffen dann unter der woche irgendwann.


----------



## road runner (21. August 2004)

cubey, kannst mit mir rechnen, den ich fahre auf jeden fall mit.
bis dann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubey (21. August 2004)

Das weiss ich doch!


----------



## road runner (22. August 2004)

Das will ich auch hoffen, vor allem das du mir bescheid gibst wenn du mal fährst.


----------



## cubey (22. August 2004)

Freilich..................


----------



## cubey (22. August 2004)

@Ernie
HT schon ausgegraben oder warum fragst du wann ich fahre???


----------



## road runner (24. August 2004)

Wann fahren wir wieder eine Tour durch den Wald?  
So mit allem drum und dran. (Ausser Sonntag, ist ja eh klar!)


----------



## Schwabenpfeil (24. August 2004)

wie schauts heute Abend aus??


----------



## cubey (24. August 2004)

Sorry heute gehts nicht, hab heute abend noch zwei Termine!  
Morgen????


----------



## road runner (24. August 2004)

Morgen?  
Vorausgesetzt es regnet nicht aus allen Wolken.


----------



## cubey (24. August 2004)

Samstag fränkische vieleicht!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Chili (25. August 2004)

Heute 18Uhr Biergarten Höll ?


----------



## cubey (25. August 2004)

Zum Saufen oder zum Biken??


----------



## Schwabenpfeil (25. August 2004)

Hallo Klaus,heute 18°° Hölle .... bin auch da(vielleicht mit der Hardride)
Gruß Ernie


----------



## cubey (25. August 2004)

Alles klar wir sind auch da, warscheinlich zu viert.


----------



## cubey (25. August 2004)

Nee wir sind nur zu zweit.


----------



## Mr.Chili (25. August 2004)

Äääääääääääääääääääää..............
Erich die Sessellifte sind in der RÖHN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubey (25. August 2004)

Falls wir nicht pünktlich um 18:00 da sind, wartet ihr dann kurz?


----------



## cubey (26. August 2004)

@Schwabenpfeil  
Hab gestern total vergessen dich wegen Crashkurs zu fragen.  
Und ich brauch auch noch Pflegemittel. Da kann ich doch bestimmt mal bei dir einkaufen gehn oder bei Tomak.


----------



## Schwabenpfeil (26. August 2004)

Klar, kei problem.Bin allerdings erst mal 1 Wo. am Lago.Ich melde mich bei dir,wenn ich zurück bin
Gruß Ernie


----------



## cubey (26. August 2004)

Alles klar  
Wünsch dir viel Spaß im Gardaland.


----------



## road runner (26. August 2004)

@alex
 ca. 150 km bis in die fränkische das heißt ca. 1 1/2 std.  
Ist doch kein Problem oder?


----------



## cubey (26. August 2004)

Für mich nicht!
Für dich etwa?


----------



## road runner (27. August 2004)

Transport der Bikes?


----------



## cubey (27. August 2004)

Am Sonntag werde ich mal meine Cam mitnehmen und ein paar Fotos schiessen. Dann seht Ihr auch mal wie der geile Schweinfurter Wald aussieht.


----------



## cubey (29. August 2004)

Irgendwie klappt es nicht die Fotos hochzuladen!!!!!


----------



## road runner (29. August 2004)

das mus doch gehen?  
sonst kannst gleich die cam wegschmeißen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Chili (30. August 2004)

He Jungs geht was die Woche???????????????????????

zb.      Mittwoch!!!


----------



## road runner (30. August 2004)

Ich denke schon, werde dir noch bescheid geben.


----------



## cubey (30. August 2004)

Na endlich es hat geklappt, die Fotos sind drin.
Wie versprochen, einfach links auf Fotos klicken (weitere folgen).

@Tomak
Aber nur wenn du auf uns Lucky-Strike-Röchler (hust) wartest.


----------



## Mr.Chili (31. August 2004)

Morgen 17 Uhr?

@Cubey 
 wenn ihr jungs versprecht nicht sofort nach dem Biken zu   
 klaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaar warte ich auf euch  .



Ps nehm diesmal mein FR bike


----------



## cubey (1. September 2004)

So wie es ausschaut geht was heut, sag abber noch bscheid!


----------



## road runner (2. September 2004)

sonntag biken?, natürlich nicht zu früh, um den alc auszuschwitzen.
die anderen fahren auch dann könnten wir einen späteren zeitpunkt ausmachen. falls lust dann tue´s.


----------



## cubey (2. September 2004)

Ruf mal Sherry im Büro an.


----------



## cubey (3. September 2004)

Wenn jemand Lust hat, morgen 08:30 uhr gehts in den Wald.


----------



## road runner (11. September 2004)

Schweinfurter Wald ich komme!
Wer geht mit?
Heute Morgen Am   Wann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## road runner (11. September 2004)

Ich bin dabei


----------



## road runner (18. September 2004)

Es gibt nicht so viele Biker in SW bzw. die in den SWald fahren
Das kann ich kann nicht mal so glauben, dann mach ich mich wieder allein auf den Weg da der cubey außergefecht ist


----------



## cubey (25. September 2004)

So viele sind wir wirklich nicht.
Warte noch auf mein cube!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## showman (25. September 2004)

und darum wünsch ich ihm viele   und noch viele   für die nächsten 40 Jahre.

Gruß Showman


----------



## OTTO (21. Oktober 2004)

hallo auch, 
wie siehts denn am freitag oder wochenende aus? 
hat jemand lust und laune auf den kreuzberg zu fahren, gern auch ne kürzere strecke???
grundsätzlich andere tourenvorschläge sind natürlich willkommen...
gruß OTTO


----------



## silentnoob (4. November 2004)

hi,

wohne seit kurzem in sw und suche eine paar strecken, kicker und parcours.

gibt es auch jemanden der am bau einer bahn interessiert wäre?

gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubey (5. November 2004)

Hi silentnoob,

herzlich willkommen in SW-City.  
Also Singeltrails haben wir hier massig. Ich würde sagen das wir uns einfach mal zum Biken treffen. Und dann können wir uns auch über eine Bahn unterhalten, ist auf jedenfall interessant.

mfg
Cubey


----------



## silentnoob (5. November 2004)

hi,

danke für deine schnelle antwort.
ich hätte schon lust auf biken, dass problem dabei ist, dass ich nur einen dirt jumper hier habe, deswegen wäre mir eine bahn lieber, aber wir können es gerne mal auf den singletrails ausprobieren.
was fährst du eigentlich für eine richtung?
gibt es eigentlich hier schon etwas an kickern?

gruß


----------



## cubey (7. November 2004)

@ silentnoob

Also eine bestimmte richtung hab ich eigentlich nicht, ich fahre auch noch nicht so lange. Wir sind eigentlich immer ganz gemütlich unterwegs und nehmen alles mit was kommt das heist egal ob bergauf oder downhill. Kicker gibt es oberhalb von Mainberg, aber nichts besonderes.
Ich würde sagen das wir uns einfach mal treffen und dann schauen wir mal.
Wo kommst du eigentlich her, wo hast du vorher gewohnt?


----------



## silentnoob (8. November 2004)

hi,
lass uns doch mal die woche fahren.
bin seit 2 jehren nimmer gefahren außer einmal am feuerberg.
aber wenn es sich einrichten läßt, würde ich gerne mal die kicker sehen.
ist das für dich in ordnung?
gruß


----------



## silentnoob (8. November 2004)

p.s.: komm aus nürnberg


----------



## silentnoob (8. November 2004)

hi
brauche ne wegbeschreibung zu den kickern am mainberg.
werde bis mainberg mit dem auto fahren.
wo park ich am besten und wie muss ich dann weiter?
schon im voraus danke!
gruß


----------



## Düst__ (20. Januar 2005)

JA Servus!
Hab die texte hier erst jetzt entdekt aber was solls!
Weißt schon wie Du dorthin kommst?
Der Schnellste Weg ist zum Kalten Hof hoch fahrn. Dann aufn Forstweg richtung Kreuz fahrn (rechts vom weg) geht leicht bergauf. Irgendwann so nachn kilometer oderso gehts links in den Wald (bzw.Waldrand) und schon begint gleich links ein ewig cooler singeltrail. Fährst Du links am waldrand entlang kommst bis nach mainberg runter . Oder rechts da kommen Flashige kicker,  oder wie auch immer! Ist überall spaßig dort in der Gegend. Wer suchet der findet.
Kannst mir ja mal schreiben und wir machen ne Tour von Freeride bis Downhill Bikeparks... 20km oder40km touren bin für jeden Spaß zu haben!!!
RIDE ON!!


----------



## Schwabenpfeil (5. Februar 2005)

Hallo Schweinfurter , seid ihr noch im Winterschlaf ???
Auf gehts richtung Kaltenhof - Mainberg
Gruß Ernie


----------



## Düst__ (7. Februar 2005)

Winterschlaf??? Was ist das?
Sag mal, ist das Deine Sau? Mein Kolege kauft sich jetz auch so ein Teil! Nicht schlecht. Kommst direkt aus SW? Wolln wir mal Biken gehn? Wenns nicht gerade regnet fahrn wir jedes Wochenende. Melde Dich (Euch) halt mal.
Freeride rules!!!!!


----------



## Schwabenpfeil (8. Februar 2005)

Ja , iss meine Sau.Will dein Kollege auch eine Hardride kaufen?Falls ja - kann er sich mal bei mir bei mir melden.Ich komm direkt aus SW.Im moment machts keinen spass bei Kaltenhof zu fahren.Die Holzbauern haben die ganzen Trail zugeschmissen mit ihren Bäumen - ausserdem iss im moment ne ganz schöne pampe im Wald , nix für 2,5er pneus  
Wir können aber schon mal was ausmachen zum biken.
Gruß Ernie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Düst__ (11. Februar 2005)

Hast recht! Üble Angelegenheit momentan. Mein kolege will sich ne Downhillsau zusammenstellen. Wir gehn im moment mehr street fahrn. Aber der Sommer kommt und dann fahrn wir eh fast jedes wochenende in die Bikeparks. Ich kontaktier Dich mal wenn das wetter passt.


----------



## gorn (16. Mai 2005)

wird hier noch immer SONNTAGS AM ROSSMARKT aufgebrochen??

(würde mich gerne einer netten gruppe anschließen)

mfg

   gorn


----------



## cubey (18. Mai 2005)

Hi Gorn,

in letzter Zeit wurde unser All-Sonntags-Ausritt wegen mangelnter Beteiligung etwas schleifen gelassen.   Und alleine hatte ich auch nicht immer Lust.   Werde aber die Jungs wieder mal Zusammentrommeln und Ihnen ins Gewissen reden.  
Ich möchte sowieso wieder weng aktiver werden, egal ob die anderen Mitziehen oder nicht.
Also schlag ich jetzt gleich mal den nächsten Sonntag vor, wenn das Wetter passt natürlich.

Also bis dann


----------



## gorn (19. Mai 2005)

hallo cubey ! 

kommenden sonntag ist es bei mir evtl etwas ungünstig (da ich wohl in Nes bin). 

wenn sich doch noch was ergibt, bin ich einfach sonntag früh am rossmarkt. WANN GENAU sollte man denn auftauchen, wenn man nicht unbedingt alleine fahren will?   


mfg 

    gorn


----------



## cubey (19. Mai 2005)

@Gorn

9:00 Uhr hab ich mal festgesetzt. Hoffe es klappt bei dir.


----------



## road runner (20. Mai 2005)

@cubey

ich bin immer dabei vorausgesetzt nicht strömender Regen 

würde mich freuen wenn in Zukunft öfters dazu kommt biken zu gehen


----------



## cubey (20. Mai 2005)

@Road-Runner

Weis ich doch das du dabei bist, hätte dich schon noch angerufen.


----------



## cubey (22. Mai 2005)

Das Wetter ist echt zum  :kotz:


----------



## gorn (22. Mai 2005)

... aber kaum hat man mal - wegen des schlechten wetters - alle hoffnungen aufs biken fahren lassen, regnets natürlich den ganzen tag nicht mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubey (22. Mai 2005)

Ja das ist immer so, aber wehe wir wären gefahren, dann hätte es bestimmt die ganze Zeit geregnet.


----------



## cubey (24. Mai 2005)

@Gorn

Wie wärs am Sonntag???


----------



## gorn (24. Mai 2005)

meine wenigkeit wird da sein.


.. heute abend schön ans kerzchen für die wettergötter denken


----------



## cubey (24. Mai 2005)

Genau und Räucherkerzen anmachen.


----------



## cubey (26. Mai 2005)

Servus Ihr,

Also, da es ja letzten Sonntag aus wettertechnischen Gründen nicht geklappt hat werden wir den kommenten Sonntag durchstarten.
Gleiche Tour die letzten Sonntag geplant war.
Hab die Tour auch in Last Minute eingetragen. Wer mit will einfach eintragen.

mfg
Cubey


----------



## cubey (27. Mai 2005)

Was ist denn Los......  

Es muss doch mehr Leute aus der SW-ler gegend gebend......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubey (1. Juni 2005)

Wie schauts aus am Samstag???


----------



## gorn (4. Juni 2005)

samstag? 


ich habe weder samstags, noch sonntags zeit dieses WE.    
für nächstes WE lässt sich doch sicher wieder was übers forum organisieren. 


schönes wochenende !

 mfg


----------



## road runner (12. Juni 2005)

Würde mich freuen wenn sich am Wochende was ergeben würde, kann nicht mehr warten zu fahren und allein macht es keinen Spass.

mfg


----------



## cubey (21. Juni 2005)

Kommenten Sonntag???


----------



## road runner (21. Juni 2005)

ja, warum nicht vielleicht auch am Samstag, den meine Waden sind ganz schon zurückgegangen und ich brauche wieder mehr kontition.
vielleicht haben auch andere die am Wochende mitfahren wollen
ich freu mich schon darauf

bis dann


----------



## cubey (8. Juli 2005)

Geht was am Sonntag???


----------



## gorn (10. Juli 2005)

leider habe ich diesen monat keine zeit mehr für garnichts 

liegt an den prüfungen, die aber sicher auch wieder mal enden *hoff*

mfg + viel gutes wetter für alle da draußen !

   gorn


----------



## cubey (13. Juli 2005)

Joa danke !!!

Des wird scho wieder, es dauert ja noch a weng bis der Schnee kommt.

Mfg
Cubey


----------



## gorn (23. Juli 2005)

so, 

mein prüfungen sind nü rum. 

dennoch is sontag (morgen) noch kein radeln angesagt, schließlich müssen die prüfungen erst mal richtig begossen werden   

wie schauts denn bei euch unter der woche aus? seid ihr alle arbeiten?

mal nachmittags ne runde?

mfg 


        gorn


----------



## road runner (23. Juli 2005)

Servus,

unter der Woche habe ich auch des öfteren mal lust zu Fahren und würde mich freuen wenn sich was ergibt, sag einfach bescheid und der Cubey werde ich dann schon überreden.

bis denne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gorn (25. Juli 2005)

super ! 

also ich bin ja, wie gesagt, student - habe also jetzt quasi immer zeit. is also wohl am geschicktesten, wenn ich mich nach euch richte.

wie schauts denn gleich am dienstag aus?


mfg


----------



## road runner (26. Juli 2005)

war doch etwas zu kurzfristig aber morgen könnten wir fahren.
wie schauts aus?


----------



## cubey (26. Juli 2005)

Wenn es arbeitsmäsig nicht so spät wird bin ich auch dabei.


----------



## road runner (26. Juli 2005)

@gorn; @cubey

werden wir denke ich heute noch was ausmachen


----------



## gorn (26. Juli 2005)

mh, auke. 

wird dann bei mir morgen bissl knapp gegen abend (möchte abends noch in NES grillen). 

wenn das bis abends wieder alles vorbei ist, bin ich SEHR GERNE dabei. cubey hat ja noch meine handy-nr wenn es kurzfristig was zu organisieren gibt.

ansonsten den termin hier posten. 

mfg 

     simon


----------



## road runner (26. Juli 2005)

ok werden wir mal vormittags durchklingeln und dann sehen wir mal


----------



## gorn (27. Juli 2005)

mh, hab den ganzen vormittag gewartet   

werd mich jetzt aufs radel schwingen und nach NES fahren. wünsch euch noch viel spaß bei eurer tour (hoffe dat wird was bei dem guten wetter)

mfg


----------



## road runner (27. Juli 2005)

Sorry, müss ma di Nummern unteinaner ma tausch, is besser.


----------



## cubey (4. März 2006)

So hallo und Prost Neujahr an alle,

melde mich nach langer Pause wieder zurück. Jetzt muss nur der Megamässige Schnee noch weg dann gehtz widda los !!!! 

Also los......posten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Chili (10. März 2006)

Na Da lebt ja noch einer


----------



## cubey (13. März 2006)

Freilich....


----------



## cubey (11. Mai 2006)

Huhu  

Ma wieder meld....das Schweinfurt net ausstirbt!!!!


----------



## [FREAK] (17. Mai 2006)

..hätt garnicht gedacht, dass es hier so viele aus SW gibt  
...finde ich toll


----------



## cubey (17. Mai 2006)

Ja gibts 

Wo kommst du her??


----------



## [FREAK] (17. Mai 2006)

schwe'furt 

eslsöhe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubey (17. Mai 2006)

All Right 

Fahren wir mal am week´end?


----------



## [FREAK] (17. Mai 2006)

...hab leider im moment kein geeignetes  bike 
was fährstn so? touren ?


----------



## Vodka-Wasser (19. Mai 2006)

yeah !
suche leute in und um schweinfurt um unter der woche n bisschen im dreck zu spielen.
bin neu hier und fänds cool wenn mir mal jemand n paar örtliche spots zeigt.

richtung : DH und Fr....

jemand da ?

greetz


----------



## mountainbike (19. Mai 2006)

hi!

ich bin mitglied einer biker-truppe nördlich von schweinfurt! wir fahren regelmäßig touren bei uns in der gegend - kann aber zu fr oder dh weniger sagen!


vielleicht kommt ja mal was durchs forum zustande!!! 

viele grüße aus franken an alle


----------



## cubey (23. Mai 2006)

Halli Hallo !!!

Da geht ja mal was hier in SW.
Ich glaub ich mach mal einen Ausruf für einen Treff. Da kann man mal Nummern austauschen und so zwecks gemeinsames Biken.

Ich bin eigendlich nur fast am Wochenende aktiv wegen arbeit, aber einige von unserer Truppe fahren auch öfters unter der Woche.

Also bis dann


----------



## road runner (1. Juni 2006)

Servus
wollte mich auch mal melden und so schauen was los ist hat sich ja einiges getan in SW vor allem die neuen strecken weiter so!!!!!!!


----------



## mountainbike (1. Juni 2006)

hi!

welche neuen strecken meinst du denn? 

du meinst allerdings enduro-strecken, oder?


grüsse an alle!


----------



## -Aeniz- (13. Juni 2006)

hi,
coool das hier sogar leutz aus schweinfurt sind ;D bin auch aus der gegend...


----------



## cubey (13. Juni 2006)

Halli Hallo Aeniz!


----------



## -Aeniz- (13. Juni 2006)

huhu ;D

gibts eigentlich in schweinfurt oder nähere umgebung noch andere plätze außer den schweinfurter wald wo man gut fahren kann?
bin nämlich neu hier in dieser branche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubey (16. Juni 2006)

Hey Aeniz,

warum denn andere Plätze??? Der Wald hier bei uns hat es doch in sich!!!
Und ich glaub nicht das du schon alles gesehen hast.
Fahr halt mal mit uns am Wochenende. Kannst mir ja mal über ICQ oder MSN schreiben.

Gruß Cubey


----------



## skidder (18. Juli 2006)

Hi Cuby und Road Runner na alles klar bei euch!!!!
Checkt meine fotos aus und ihr dann erkennt ihr mich!!!
cu soon


----------



## [FREAK] (29. Juli 2006)

na ihr schwefurter?
bei mir steht mal wieder n neues Rad an un da ich mich im Schweinfurter wald leider noch nich alzugut auskenne frag ich einfach mal euch:
lieber n ordentlichen Freerider oder n Enduro?..sollte in richtung heizen und droppen gehn..kann ich denk freerider in der Umgebung überhaupt ausnutzn? oder reichd für das was es hier im wald gibt n enduro bike  aus?


----------



## -Aeniz- (29. Juli 2006)

hoi ich würde sagen das ein enduro reichen wird 'g'


----------



## cubey (29. Juli 2006)

Yo ich sag auch Enduro!!


----------



## [FREAK] (31. Juli 2006)

ich denke dann werde ich eure Vorschläge mal beherzigen und mich nach so was umgucken !

Von nem bekannten hab ich gehört im wald wird noch mächtig gebaut..also Northshores o.Ä...Gerücht oder Warheit?..wenn s stimmt wo? wisst ihr sonst noch was drüber?


----------



## cubey (3. August 2006)

Also gebaut wird einiges....das stimmt. Aber Northshores bis jetzt noch nicht.
Eher Tracks mit ein paar Kicker und so weiter.
Kannst ja am Sonntag mit uns mit radeln wenn du magst...dann können wir dir einiges zeigen.

Gruß Cubey


----------



## Togra (9. August 2006)

Servus,
cool das hier auch ein paar Leute aus Schweinfurt sind!  
Wie ihr seht komm ich auch aus Schweinfurt und habe mir gedacht das man mal biken gehen könnte ?


----------



## road runner (13. August 2006)

Servus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Aeniz- (13. August 2006)

Seavas ;D


----------



## skidder (13. August 2006)

Hi Road Runner!!!
na hast du schon deinen Rahmen bekommen?
cu soon in the woods!!!


----------



## cubey (14. August 2006)

Hey Togra,

wie wäre es morgen am Feiertag?


----------



## Gilligan (14. August 2006)

Fliege schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Cubey,
> 
> hab 'ne Weile nicht hier vorbeigeschaut, deswegen etwas verspätet herzlich Willkommen im Schweinfurter Wald. Gibt schon 'ne Menge MTBler hier, aber die tummeln sich halt nicht alle im Forum.
> Ich fahr meistens ziemlich spontan, deswegen kann ich dir jetzt keine Tour anbieten, aber ein paar Tipps geben:
> ...





Hi bin neu hier,

könnt ihr mir die Trails bei Zell mal etwas genauer Beschreiben.
Waren gestern an den Brennöfen. Hätten nur nicht der Spur eines Motocrossers folgen sollen. Naja Spaß gemacht hat es trotzdem.

Anbei mal ein Luftbild von Zell.
Wer es nicht weis: Schneller und fast genauso wie Google Earth ist der Bayern Viewer. http://www.geodaten.bayern.de

Wär super wenn ihr mir die Gegend und den besten Startpunkt einzeichnen könntet.

Danke.

Greetz 
MFG
Gilligan


----------



## Gilligan (14. August 2006)

Hallo nochmal,

falls es jemanden interessiert. 
Anbei unsere gestrige Strecke. Naja so ca. Sind dann am unteren Ende der roten Linie etwas zu weit nach Links abgekommen und immer den Spuren des MX Fahrer´s hinterher. War nicht so die tolle Idee. Der hat sich da ziemlich ausgetobt. Sind dann auch noch mal quer über den Übungsplatz den Schotterwegen entlang. Allerdings ging meiner Schnecke dann so ziemlich die Kraft aus.

Würd mich freuen wenn mehrere ein paar Strecken hier reinsetzen würden.

Greetz
Gilligan

PS: Falls jemand nicht will das die Strecken verraten werden einfach bescheid sagen dann nehm ichs wieder raus.


----------



## skidder (14. August 2006)

Hi Gilligan,
ich versuche ein Bild von meiner Festplatte von einer Trail Beschreibung als "Angehängte Grafik" einzufügen. Könntest du mir sagen wie es mit der HTTP...... Adresse funkioniert?
Thanks


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gilligan (14. August 2006)

Hi,

wie meinst du das mit der Http Seite?

Ich habe es unten als Anhang eingefügt. (Anhänge verwalten -> Datei auswählen -> hochladen) Gehen dann allerdings nur 60KB.
Wenn du es als Url anhängen willst musst du es vorher ins Web hochladen. Bei Lycos oder Arcor gibt es kostenlosen Webspeicher.

Falls du den Bayern Viewer meinst, hier nochmal der direkte Links zum Viewer. Dort einfach Ort eingeben und suchen. 
http://www.geodaten.bayern.de/bayernviewer/

Wenn deine Datei zu Groß als Anhang ist dann mail sie mir einfach an [email protected] 
dann lad ich sie dir hoch und verlink sie auf der MTB-News Seite. (Allerdings erst heute Abend wenn ich wieder zuhause bin.)

MFG
Gilligan


----------



## cubey (14. August 2006)

Hää?!?!  

Warum nicht einfach zusammen fahren???
Ist doch einfacher als hier irgendwelche Grafiken einzufügen.

Was geht eigentlich morgen skidder?


----------



## Gilligan (14. August 2006)

Hi,

warum nicht zusammen fahren?

Erstens:
Weil ich meine Schnecke immer dabei habe und die nicht allzu flott unterwegs ist. (Ich allerdings auch nicht )

Zweitens:
Weil ich beschissene Arbeitszeiten habe und immer nur spontan fahren kann.

Drittens:
Denke ich mal, dass nicht jeder in einer Gruppe fahren will und über jeden Tip und jede neue Strecke dankbar ist und Fremde die in unsere Gegend kommen sich auch darüber freuen würden.


Wem es zuviel arbeit macht, der soll es sein lassen, bin aber für jeden Tip dankbar.

Der eine so, der andere so. Jedem das seine.

MFG
Manuel


----------



## cubey (14. August 2006)

Zu erstens:
Wir alle eigentlich auch nicht!     

zu zweitens:
Hab ich auch! Aber Wochenende geht schon.

zu drittens:
Jo wenn ihr nicht in einer Gruppe fahren wollt ist es ok. Aber das erklären und aufzeichnen auf einem Bild.......ich weis nicht...... 

Ich hätte auch eine schöne strecke für euch.......aber ist schwierig die auf einem Luftbild einzuzeichnen.


----------



## Gilligan (14. August 2006)

Hi,

bei den Luftbildern geht es mir ja nur darum das man sich ein bischechen orientieren kann wo es ungefähr ist.
Ist mir schon klar das der Weg damit nicht beschrieben ist.

Aber vieleicht kannst du mir die Route ja halbwegs erklären. 
Wäre dir sehr dankbar.

Greetz 
Gilligan


----------



## road runner (15. August 2006)

Servus


----------



## Togra (15. August 2006)

Hi road runner macht ihr heute eine Tour ?


----------



## skidder (15. August 2006)

Na Road Runner was macht dein Fuß? und dein Platten am Vorderrad? noch alles dran?
Mein Knie schmerzt auch noch leicht von meinem wegrutscher nach dem Drop .
See you soon 
Gruß Skidder


----------



## Togra (15. August 2006)

Hi Cubey wäre cool gewesen nur leider habe ich deinen Nachricht zu späht gesehen, habe auch nicht gerade die besten Arbeitszeiten, ich muß immer eine Woche späht und die andere früh arbeiten und meistens auch Samstag und die Woche bin ich mit späht drann das heißt ich bin meistens so nach 21 Uhr in Schweinfurt, aber wenn du bock hast können wir ja mal am Sonntag oder nächste Woche mal schaun da bin ich früher da !


----------



## road runner (16. August 2006)

@ skidder

Reifen wieder einsatzfähig, und das mit dem Fuß passt schon so lange ich auf dem Bike bleibe. Nicht nur der Fuß sondern auch meine Schulter macht mir aufeinmal zu schaffen. Aber nur die HARTEN KOMMEN IN DEN GARDEN!!
Am Lindenbrunnen haben Sie schon wieder weiter gebaut, echt gute Sachen dabei, wer will da noch wo anders hin 
Wenn ich nicht Weg fahren am WE sehen wir uns bestimmt wieder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## road runner (16. August 2006)

@ Togra

Leider bin ich nicht regelmäßig im Forum und konnte nicht antworten sind aber gefahren und schauen auch das wir immer mind. 1x am WE biken.

Wenn natürlich Wetter passt.

Man sieht sich


----------



## Togra (22. August 2006)

Hi road runner
mir geht es nicht anders! Aber auf jeden fall hoffe ich das, das nicht alles war mit dem Sommer!  Momentan habe ich noch ein knacken in meinem Tretlager aber ich hoffe es ist bis Freitag beseidigt ist. Wenn ihr das nächste mal Biken geht (am besten am Sonntag) dann schreib doch einfach mal Zeit und Treffpunkt rein! Also bis denne und Grüße an die Füße !


----------



## road runner (23. August 2006)

Machen wir, denke das wir am beiden Tagen fahren werden vorausgesetzt wetter passt auch. (Kein ganz tag regenwetter)
Gebe aber noch bescheid bis dann und viel spass unter der woche!


----------



## cubey (23. August 2006)

Jo jo......freilich


----------



## cubey (31. August 2006)

Was steht an am Wochenende???
Wer ist dabei???


----------



## road runner (2. September 2006)

icke


----------



## fREEd24 (5. September 2006)

So ich bin auch dabei. Wo wird gestartet?

Gruß Chris


----------



## road runner (6. September 2006)

Servus,

bist du es Cristian G.?
wenn ja schick mir einfach deine Handynr. in meine eMail.
Dann kann ich dir bescheid geben denke das wir aber ab Mittag fahren werden. 

Bis dahin


Raffa


----------



## Netrider (8. September 2006)

schaut doch alle ma beim lindenbrunnen vorbei!!!!!!!!! der trail steht!!!! und rockt!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubey (8. September 2006)

Fragt sich nur wie lange der noch steht!!!


----------



## Netrider (8. September 2006)

cubey schrieb:
			
		

> Fragt sich nur wie lange der noch steht!!!




tja die polizei war schon da!!!!!!! aber wir sammeln gerade unterschriften dafür!!!!!!!


----------



## cubey (8. September 2006)

Ob das was bringt!?  

Hast du eigentlich Fotos???


----------



## Netrider (8. September 2006)

ja  wir haben sogar einen film!!!!!!!!! die fotos sind dem nächst online zu bewundern!!!!!! (geb später noch die web seite an! =) )     ansonsten fahr gegen spätnachmittag ma vorbei!!!! dann siehste live was abgeht!!!! wir haben einen 1,5m hohen doubl und einen rießen drop!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cubey (8. September 2006)

Ich fahr jedes wochenende vorbei


----------



## Netrider (8. September 2006)

tja wenn das so ist!!!!!!!!!
dann kennst du ihn ja ne!!!!!!!!!!!!!

dann grüß ma schön!!!!!!!

wann fährst du denn morgen vorbei???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubey (8. September 2006)

Nachmittag irgendwann.....!
Dich kenn ich auch glaub ich...........wenn du der bist was ich denke wer du bist.


----------



## fREEd24 (8. September 2006)

@ Cubey

Ich treffe mich morgen mit ein paar anderen Jungs um 15 Uhr am TG Platz.

Wie siehst bei dir aus?

Gruß Chris


----------



## road runner (9. September 2006)

wir sehen uns ruf dann durch


----------



## skidder (10. September 2006)

Hi Jungs!!
Gestern war echt geil, ich war den ganzen Abend noch geflasht!!!!
Wie wars in der Höll?
Ich hätte evtl. am Dienstag Zeit zum biken von ca. 16:00 - 18:30Uhr, würde gerne wieder den Trail rippen!!!!!!!!!


----------



## road runner (10. September 2006)

Servus,

hättest heute dabei sein müssen!!!
Dann wärste erst geflasht gewesen soviel waren wir heute und sind abgegangen.

Wegen DI geht bei mir nie, da ich unter der woche arbeite.

Dennoch viel Spass und man sieht sich!!


----------



## Gilligan (12. September 2006)

Hi,

ist der Film bzw. die Fotos schon irgendwo zu bestaunen?

MFG


----------



## cubey (12. September 2006)

Ich weiss noch nix


----------



## fREEd24 (12. September 2006)

@all
Netrider und ich hatten gerade eine nette Unterhaltung mit Herrn Leier vom Forstamt. Hier mal die wichtigsten Infos für alle:

-Grundsätzlich ist es verboten am Lindenbrunnentrail zu fahren (Naturschutz da Bachgebiet etc.) Anzeige gegen unbekannt bei der Polizei läuft! Herr Leier meinte, wir sollten es direkt bei Frau Grieser und dem Bürgermeister von Zell versuchen um eine genehmigung für den Trail zu bekommen. Das ganze bitte aber sachlich, und ohne Fachbegriffe die ja der "normalo" nicht versteht. Das ganze sollte auch anonym geschrieben werden. Wenn möglich sollte jetzt alles schnell gehen (das mit dem Brief an die Grieser), denn es kann sein, dass die liebe Bürgermeisterin sagt "es wird alles abgerissen" Dann steht das Forstamt am nächsten Tag da und entsorgt alles.

-Ach ja und ganz wichtig!!! Bitte hinterlasst auch keinen Müll, dass trägt nur dazu bei das sich noch mehr Leute über uns aufregen und der Trail dann vielleicht wirklich bald zu ist!!!(Ich habe mir gerade die Mühe gemacht den kpl. Trail vom bereits rumliegenden Müll zu säubern)

Herr Leier scheint sehr kooperativ zu sein. Er muss halt nur leider seinen Job machen. Also fals Ihr ihn antrefft seit nett zu ihm, vielleicht hilft er uns dann den Trail zu erhalten.

Gruß Chris


----------



## cubey (12. September 2006)

Das hört sich grundsätzlich schon mal gut an........ich finde wir sollten uns halt mal wegen den Brief alle mal zusammen setzen.  

Bin auch am überlegen ob wir vielleicht die DIMB einschalten sollen.
http://www.dimb.de/index.php?option=content&task=view&id=16&Itemid=42

Gruß
Cubey


----------



## road runner (12. September 2006)

Klar oben Schießhaus oder zur Hölle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fREEd24 (12. September 2006)

bei nem "kleinen kühlen Blonden"


----------



## cubey (12. September 2006)

Joa das muss immer sein


----------



## cubey (16. September 2006)

Heute 14:00 Uhr bei den Johaniter am Main!   
Auf gehtz !!!


----------



## road runner (16. September 2006)

was gehten

ob du fit bist???


----------



## underfrange (22. September 2006)

Hallo,

habe gerade das Forum gefunden.
ich komme zwar nicht direkt aus schweinfurt, aber gleich um die 
ecke, in der nähe von volkach. tja ich hoff dann mal das es langsam mal 
ein bisschen regnet, da mir dann das biken mehr spass macht.  

wünsch euch ein schönes wochenende.


----------



## cubey (22. September 2006)

Wos bei Regn!??


----------



## underfrange (22. September 2006)

Net grad wenns regnet, sondern danach. Da kann man sooo schön rumsauen.
Da freut sich die Waschmaschine


----------



## cubey (22. September 2006)

Achsooooo.....
Ja das gefällt mir auch!!


----------



## road runner (22. September 2006)

Das muss stauben wenn man den abhang hinunter rasst und net hinlegen wenn die Kurve zu schnell genommen wurde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Aeniz- (23. September 2006)

ähmm... lol? wie kann es denn stauben wenns vorher geregnet hat? 

jo im matsch rumschüren hat schon was ;D besonders wenn man ohne schutzbleche fährt *aus erfahrung sprech* x)


----------



## road runner (23. September 2006)

Damit wollte ich sagen für alle damit sie es verstehen das es viel mehr spass macht wenns trocken ist

Im Sandkasten ist es toll wenn der Sand nass ist nach dem regnen, kann man schöne Burgen bauen


----------



## cubey (23. September 2006)

*muuuhhhhhaaaaaaahaahaaaaahaaa*


----------



## underfrange (25. September 2006)

wenn es so staubig ist, bekommste doch nur nen trockenen mund... 
und da muss man dann später immer mit isotonischen Bier ausspülen


----------



## cubey (27. September 2006)

-Aeniz- schrieb:


> ähmm... lol? wie kann es denn stauben wenns vorher geregnet hat?
> 
> jo im matsch rumschüren hat schon was ;D besonders wenn man ohne schutzbleche fährt *aus erfahrung sprech* x)



Schutzbleche!?!? Was sind Schutzbleche!?!? Kenn ich garnicht!!!


----------



## Netrider (28. September 2006)

Hi ich bin auch ma wieder drinnen!!!!!!!
Was haltet ihr von einem Bikepark-Schweinfurt?????
schreibt ma alle eure meinungen ;-)

schaut ma auf www.freeriderstammtisch-sw.ag.vu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## underfrange (28. September 2006)

ich hab ja damit gemeint, wenn es staubig ist, also logischerweise nicht geregnet hat, zu staubig ist. 

Und ich glaub schutzblech ist das zeug das aussen um das bier ist


----------



## -Aeniz- (28. September 2006)

Netrider schrieb:


> Hi ich bin auch ma wieder drinnen!!!!!!!
> Was haltet ihr von einem Bikepark-Schweinfurt?????
> schreibt ma alle eure meinungen ;-)
> 
> schaut ma auf www.freeriderstammtisch-sw.ag.vu



gute idee  fänds nicht schlecht


----------



## cubey (28. September 2006)

Gute Idee......bin dabei!  

PS: Wo sind den die Videos und Bilder die ihr gemacht habt??


----------



## road runner (29. September 2006)

bin dafür  denke wie alle anderen auch ausser (Stadt, Gemeinde, ........) usw. 
Im neuem Jahr müssen wir was dagegen unternehmen und das ganze offiziel gestalten.  

mal sehen ob das klapt


----------



## Schwabenpfeil (3. Oktober 2006)

Ich hoffe wir bleiben von so etwas verschont


http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/298985

Gruß Ernie


----------



## cubey (3. Oktober 2006)

Das ist echt hart.
Mein Beileid an den Betroffenen.


----------



## cubey (10. Oktober 2006)

Mein schönes weises Cube ist bald grau!


----------



## -Aeniz- (11. Oktober 2006)

ähmm... lol? lackierstes um?


----------



## Berliner_Weisse (11. Oktober 2006)

Seruvs, bin neu hier
wa am sonntag bei euch in dem wald bei zell und bin eweng downhill geschruppt; mit einem der n kona stinky fährt.
Is geil geworden, aba es gibt ja noch mehr trails hat der gesagt
habt ihr ne eigene Homepage oda so?

Cheers Max


----------



## cubey (12. Oktober 2006)

-Aeniz- schrieb:


> ähmm... lol? lackierstes um?



Nein Rahmen ist gebrochen und jetzt bekomm ich das 2006er und das ist grau.  

@ Berliner
Herzlich Willkommen im SW´ler Wald.
Man wird sich bestimmt mal sehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## underfrange (12. Oktober 2006)

Hallo,

ich schreib das jetzt mal da hin, weil ich weißß das hier nur schweinfurter sind.

Gibt in Schweinfurt eigentlich einen guten bike laden?? War heute locker 2 Std in verschiedenen Läden unterwegs um 

1. Ne passende Dämpferpumpe zu finden

2. Für meine Manitou Gabel eine Fettpresse und Fett

3. Dämpferöl 

aufzutreiben.

Gut bei der Dämpferpumpe wurde mir wenigsten so halb geholfen. Die Dämpferpumpe konnte er mir verkaufen, aber den Adapter müsste er bestellen. Dämpferöl hatte er gar nichts auf Lager und bei der Fettpresse konnte er mir auch nicht helfen. Das war alles beim Radsport Hoffmann.  

Beim Zweirad Seger konnte man mir gar nichts anbieten.  

Beim Schauer hab ich mir wenigstens noch die Letzte Flasche Dämpferöl unter den Nagel gerissen.  

Kann mir jemand einen guten Fahrradladen empfehlen, in dem man auch mal eine grössere Auswahl hat. Ich weis ja das die Händler ja nicht immer alles auf Lager haben können, aber die meisten haben ja nicht mal eine Federgabel oder einen Dämpfer da den man sich mal anschauen kann. 

Bin für jede empfehlung dankbar.


----------



## Evil77 (12. Oktober 2006)

underfrange schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich schreib das jetzt mal da hin, weil ich weißß das hier nur schweinfurter sind.
> 
> ...



in würzburg gibts 2 gute händler...ist aber ne apotheke  

http://www.bikeworld-brand.de/index2.htm

und

http://www.inwhite.de/


----------



## -Aeniz- (13. Oktober 2006)

schau mal in niederwerrn... wolfi heißt der glaub ich.


----------



## underfrange (13. Oktober 2006)

Hi, war heute just for fun mal bei Zweirad Weisenseel in Volkach.
Der hat eine relativ große auswahl und ist auch noch günstig.
Hätte ich das doch schon eher gewusst..........


----------



## Netrider (14. Oktober 2006)

HalloA an alle Cross Country biker!!!!!!! die erste schweinfurter cross country homepage steht!!!!!! schaut ma vorbei!!!


www.crosscountrystammtisch-sw.de.tl


außerdem für alle freerider unter euch steht auch in diesem bereich eine homepage zuverfügung

www.freeriderstammtisch-sw.ag.vu 

unser neuer Film The Trailmaster wir dem nächst auf der seite

www.the-trailmasters.de.tl ausschnitts weise veröffentlich

Happy trails!!!

netrider


----------



## Netrider (14. Oktober 2006)

Hi ich in der organisator des 1.schweinfurter bikeparks und bin für die strecke am lindenbrunnen (zell) zuständig. wir haben so einige pages schau ma drauf=) die freeriderpage wird dem nächst geupdate´d =)
bis denn 

immer schön weiter schruppen

netrider




Standard AW: Geiler Schweinfurter Wald
HalloA an alle Cross Country biker!!!!!!! die erste schweinfurter cross country homepage steht!!!!!! schaut ma vorbei!!!

www.freeriderstammtisch-sw.ag.vu
www.crosscountrystammtisch-sw.de.tl


----------



## Evil77 (14. Oktober 2006)

Netrider schrieb:


> www.the-trailmasters.de.tl ausschnitts weise veröffentlich
> 
> Happy trails!!!
> 
> netrider



den totenkopf würde ich herausnehmen...der ist doch von der waffen-ss...


----------



## Netrider (14. Oktober 2006)

Evil77 schrieb:


> den totenkopf würde ich herausnehmen...der ist doch von der waffen-ss...



unser richtiges logo kommt noch .... vorab version


HAppy Trails


Netrider


----------



## Ride_free (17. Oktober 2006)

hi! leutz komme auch aus sw wollt mal hallo sagen und fragen was so geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Netrider (17. Oktober 2006)

Ride_free schrieb:


> hi! leutz komme auch aus sw wollt mal hallo sagen und fragen was so geht.



Schweinfurt rockt zu dieser jahres zeit jedes wochende den trail bei zell!!!!!!!

17 leute waren es letztes wochenede schaut alle vorbei um so mehr um so besser!!!!!!!!!!!


Happy Trails 


netrider


----------



## [email protected] (17. Oktober 2006)

Guten Tag, 
komme slebst aus schweinfurt(naja, umgebung eben).
für die singletrail/Downhill Leute is n kleiner teil im wald schon schön. N kleiner Downhill/SingleTrail mit speed-doubles, kleineren sprüngen und so zeuch halt. Ist ganz lustig, könnt ja mal vorbei schaun.. is nur schwer zu finden..
mfg


----------



## Evil77 (17. Oktober 2006)

ich würde auch mal kommen, nur leider sagt mir lindenbrunnen gar nix...ist das hinter dem deutschhof oder bin ich total falsch... 

ach ja wohne zwischen sw und wü beim gramschatzer wald


----------



## cubey (17. Oktober 2006)

Evil77 schrieb:


> ich würde auch mal kommen, nur leider sagt mir lindenbrunnen gar nix...ist das hinter dem deutschhof oder bin ich total falsch...
> 
> ach ja wohne zwischen sw und wü beim gramschatzer wald



Nein, an der Turngemeinde vorbei richtung Zell. Da siehst du dann einen Parkplatz auf der rechten mit einem großen Holzschild wo drauf steht "Lindenbrunnen", da in den Wald rein dem Schotterweg nach oben. Die Holzbrücke links liegen lassen und immer weiter nach oben dann sieht man es schon auf der linken Seite. 

Gruß und bis bald  
Cubey


----------



## Ride_free (17. Oktober 2006)

wie läuft das jetzt eigendlich jetzt dort kreutzt da immer noch so viel polizei umher oder hat sich das gelegt??


----------



## [email protected] (18. Oktober 2006)

ich war jetz wider 2-3mal da und Polizei war da nicht mehr... weis aber net ob die noch abunzu ma kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Netrider (23. Oktober 2006)

Keine angst die polizei wird so schnell nicht mehr kommen. denn die anzeige wurde zurück gezogen. wünsch euch viel spaß beim biken........

.........Happy Trails

netrider


----------



## Netrider (23. Oktober 2006)

Keine angst die polizei wird so schnell nicht mehr kommen. denn die anzeige wurde zurück gezogen. wünsch euch viel spaß beim biken........

.........Happy Trails

netrider


----------



## waldpflug (29. Oktober 2006)

hey, is ja geil, n schweinfurter threat! is ja hammer! aber in SW gibts finde ich nicht all zu viele gute strecken. fahre sehr oft im steigerwald "spazieren" und son st alles klar bei euch?


----------



## cubey (30. Oktober 2006)

Freilich


----------



## froride (31. Oktober 2006)

Es gibt schon viele gute Trails, das einzige Problem ist - sie sind zu kurz. Abfahrten die ein paar Kilometer lang sind vor der Haustür, das wär´s.


----------



## Netrider (3. November 2006)

HEy !!! bin auch ma wieder on ;-) Alles klar soweit ??? Man ich hätte am liebste 4-5kilometer vielleicht sogar 10 km lange trails vor der haustüre mit allem was das biker herz begeehrt. aber des is ja leider net möglich. 

Man sieht sich

Happy Trails

netrider


----------



## cubey (3. November 2006)

Tzzzzz....... Wir sind ja auch nicht in den Alpen


----------



## underfrange (8. November 2006)

Naja aber für die Kleine Tour tuts doch der Steigerwald auch. ist doch auch gleich vor der tür.


----------



## cubey (9. November 2006)

underfrange schrieb:


> Naja aber für die Kleine Tour tuts doch der Steigerwald auch. ist doch auch gleich vor der tür.



Joa.....das stimmt!


----------



## Cobra1982 (10. November 2006)

Wer hat die Sprüge am Lindenbrunnen plat gemacht.

War eben am Lindenbrunnen und musste mit erschrecken feststellen das jemand die ganzen Sprünge kaputt gemacht hat.

Cheers


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## froride (11. November 2006)

Hab´s auch vorhin gesehen, echt schade drum.


----------



## cubey (11. November 2006)

Hab ich mir gedacht das es irgendwann passiert..............war nur ne frage der Zeit.


----------



## Ride_free (12. November 2006)

hi! war zufällig mal wieder am lindenbrunnen trail!

da hat wohl einer seine zerstörungslust ausgellassen! der table is voll im a...!!!
ist echt schade das es immer ein paar affen giebt die anderen leuten den spass nicht gönnen.
besonderst die mit der tracht!!


----------



## Netrider (14. November 2006)

HEy an alle schweinfurter Biker: 
wir müssen die nun eh schon zerstörten rampen raus bauen-wie mit dem förster vereinbart- ich würde es begrüßen wenn dies in einer gemeinschafts aktion geschehen würde-dh. termin wird festgelegt, wir treffen uns alle bauen den trail zurück- der förster kümmert sich dann um die entsorgung. so könnten wir unseren zusammen halt zeigen und wäre unserem ziel BIKEPARK-Schweinfurt wieder einem stück näher.!!!!!!

meldet euch bitte unter

[email protected]  DANKE

Ach der mtb film ist fast fertig-Trailer gibts unter www.the-trailmasters.de.tl zu bestaunen=) 

Happy Trails


----------



## DirtKing (15. November 2006)

Hi Netrider,

Zuerst wäre noch interessant zu erfahren, was es mit dem Bikepark auf sich hat: Was soll das denn geben? 
Welche Vereinbarungen wurden denn mit dem Förster und der Stadt getroffen?
Im Nachbarthread steht ja schon mal was von'nem bewilligten Dirtgelände am Sachs-Stadion. Ist das von Dir mit Bikepark gemeint?
Prinzipiell denke ich, daß die allermeisten SW-Biker und nicht nur die Hardcore-Freeride-Gang an spaßigen Trails à la Lindenbrunnen interessiert sind und auch mithelfen würden, wenn man denn wüsste, worum es hier geht.

Greetz,
Dirtking


----------



## Netrider (15. November 2006)

DirtKing schrieb:


> Hi Netrider,
> 
> Zuerst wäre noch interessant zu erfahren, was es mit dem Bikepark auf sich hat: Was soll das denn geben?
> Welche Vereinbarungen wurden denn mit dem Förster und der Stadt getroffen?
> ...



Japp des ist natürlich klar...............
das am stadion hat nichts mit uns/mir zu tun (dürfen zwar mitbestimmen was gebaut wird und wie es aussieht aber sonst interesiert es mich relativ wenig) ich suche nämlich auch eher den flow beim biken und nicht die waghalsigsten aktionen die dann im schlimmsten fall im krankenhaus enden=). deswegen bin ich auf die idee gekommen keinen bikepark genehmigen zu lassen sondern trail touren genehmigen und dann anfangen zu bauen. dies kann aber noch etwas dauern weil man sich mit dem naturschutz und den verschiedenen behörden auseinander setzen muss-leider-. aber der trail am Lindenbrunnen ist unser "erstes Etappenziel". am Lindenbrunnen sollen nur die holzkonstruktionen wie der holzdouble oben wie unten und der drop abgerissen werden. der abfall müsste auf dem forstweg gestapelt werden und wird dann von der forstgesellschaft abegeholt und entsorgt-dies ist ein entgegenkommen des Försters!!!!!!!- 

aLSO Happy Trails =) 

netrider

DEn Termin werde ich ein bis zwei wochen im vorraus bekannt geben!!!! 
DAnke an die die sich schon gemeldet haben=)


----------



## froride (1. Dezember 2006)

SW ist wieder da.  Aber bloß nicht versuchen das offiziell zu machen, dann geht´s wieder in die Hose.


----------



## froride (1. Dezember 2006)

Ich verrat´ nix.


----------



## Schwabenpfeil (1. Dezember 2006)

froride schrieb:


> Ich verrat´ nix.






.....ich sag auch nicht , dass das in ........ ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## froride (1. Dezember 2006)

Hier nochmal das traurige Ende der letzten Strecke in SW. Auch wenn ich die großen Dinger nicht fahre - trotzdem sehr schade. Wieder was beseitigt was in Deutschland nicht ins Raster passt. Es lebe unser freies Land.


----------



## cubey (4. Dezember 2006)

Ja so is das !!


----------



## Dirtanimal (4. Dezember 2006)

Moin,

gibt es mittlerweile einen Termin, wann am Lindenbrunnen aufgeräumt wird ? 

Cheers

PS: Ich hatte irgendjemandem von euch ein paar Protektoren geliehen, welche ich wieder brauche. (bitte melden)


----------



## Berliner_Weisse (4. Dezember 2006)

Servus,

kann ma die strecke jetzt noch fahr oda is die komplett abgerissen?
oda wo sin die neuen trails,
ich wollt nämlich am samstag ma wida vorbeischaun, wär halt schade
wenn dann nichts mehr befahrbar ist.

Cheers Max


----------



## froride (6. Dezember 2006)

Der große Holzdouble ist eingerissen. Sonst steht alles noch. Aber rutschig da viel Laub. Stand Samstag. Die neue Strecke mußt du selber finden.


----------



## cubey (7. Dezember 2006)

Die neue Strecke ist oben, draußen, hinten, drüben......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwabenpfeil (7. Dezember 2006)

.... oder anders ausgedrückt:
7 Biker , der Wald ist nicht genug


----------



## Berliner_Weisse (7. Dezember 2006)

och kommt, verratets mit doch^^
weil ich geh morgen nachs sw zum biken.
ich bin net son assi, der euch eure spots zerstört..

naja, ma sehen, vll. find ich was im dem kleinen wald..

Also Cheers Max


----------



## road runner (11. Dezember 2006)

toller fun park in SW-Wald hoffmma das es stehen bleibt


----------



## Mr.Chili (15. Dezember 2006)

froride schrieb:


> Ich verrat´ nix.



na ja so schwer is das jetzt net.  

is aber so wie bei der letzten geschichte einfach zu übertrieben 
(für das normale Volk)


----------



## [FREAK] (16. Dezember 2006)

wenns ei'm zu viel wird kann mans doch auch mal umfahren oder? 


Was wurde denn da alles neues Feines gebaut?..und ist es im Moment noch fahrbar?..


----------



## pinguin (17. Dezember 2006)

Ich hab' mir euer Kunstwerk heute mal angeschaut. Ich finde es eine ziemliche Frechheit:

1. Dünne Bäume wurden zur Holzgewinnung auf geringer Höhe einfach umgebrochen.
2. Löcher in der Größenordnung von Badewannen sind lose mir Zweigen abgedeckt.
3. Es liegt reichlich Müll rum.
4. Räumt eure nicht benötigten Zimmermannsnägel weg. Das gibt sonst platte Reifen...

Aber der Oberhammer:

Wer von euch fängt an, oben am Waldrand den Pfad, den auch Fußgänger benutzen, mit Anliegern zu "verschönern"? Hey, ich will da gehen können, ohne mir die Haxen zu brechen.

Das gleiche gilt für die "Minipalette", die irgendeiner in ein Loch geschmissen hat. Da liegt Laub drauf, es ist siffig und naß. Ich trete da als Fußgänger mirnichts, dirnichts drauf und liege auf der Fresse.

Bringt das mal in Ordnung.

Ansonsten finde ich es schwer lustig, dass die "Sportler" mitm A6 rückwärts an den Waldweg unten im Tal ranfahren, um nur ja keinen Meter zuviel mit ihren Boliden zurücklegen zu müssen... Muhahahahahahahahaha...

Heute habe ich gehört, euer Spielplatz wäre geduldet/genehmigt? Den obigen Posts entnehme ich eher anderes.

Ich finde es eine ziemliche Unverschämtheit, eine solche Piste in den naturbelassenen Wald zu hauen.

Klärt das doch mal mit der Gemeinde Schonungen...


----------



## Netrider (18. Dezember 2006)

pinguin schrieb:


> Ich hab' mir euer Kunstwerk heute mal angeschaut. Ich finde es eine ziemliche Frechheit:
> 
> 1. Dünne Bäume wurden zur Holzgewinnung auf geringer Höhe einfach umgebrochen.
> 2. Löcher in der Größenordnung von Badewannen sind lose mir Zweigen abgedeckt.
> ...


----------



## Netrider (18. Dezember 2006)

sorry aber des musste sein.....wann fahrt ihr denn ma wieder???
schreibts ins forum ich bin in den ferien dabei!!!!

HAppy Trails 

Netrider

look at my Hp:

www.the-trailmasters.de.tl


----------



## Fliege (18. Dezember 2006)

@pinguin
da ich weiß, dass du auch Biker bist, kann ich auch nicht ganz verstehen, dass du dich hier zum Anwalt der Fussgänger berufen fühlst. Abgesehen davon, dass man da immer noch problemlos auf dem Weg langwandern kann...

'Naturbelassen' ist in Schweinfurt der Wald schon lange nicht mehr und gerade dort wüten wahrscheinlich bald wieder die schweren Maschinen (die Bäume sind schon markiert). Es ist aber z.B. auch nicht unbedingt naturgemäß im Dunkeln mit Flutlicht durch den Wald zu radeln...
Jeder hat halt so seine eigenen Vorstellungen was moralisch vetretbar ist...

@netrider
nicht so groß, da verliert man ja den Überblick

Gruß
F.


----------



## meharis (18. Dezember 2006)

muß ich zustimmen, nachtfahrten mit suchscheinwerfern durch den wald
 sind  nicht unbedingt das gelbe vom ei.
 aber das muß jeder selber wissen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommte (18. Dezember 2006)

Servus,

bin nur gelegentlich mit dem Bike unterwegs, zu wenig Zeit. Aber wir gründen gerade einen Verein (sollte endgültig im Januar anerkannt sein). Kriegen ein Grundstück von der Stadt um Dirts zu bauen und auch ein wenig North Shore - und Slopestyle-elemente. Wenn du Parts oder nen findigen Schrauber brauchst, frag doch mal bei Walther und Joscha an, die haben ne Werkstatt und versorgen dich mit allem Nötigen. Kontakt kannst du auf der Homepage lesen. *http://www.triebtreter.com*

Also Augen auf und immer mal wieder sehen wie weit wir mit dem Verein schon sind. Wird ne fette Sache. 

Habe die Ehre


----------



## pinguin (18. Dezember 2006)

Fliege schrieb:


> @pinguin
> da ich weiß, dass du auch Biker bist, kann ich auch nicht ganz verstehen, dass du dich hier zum Anwalt der Fussgänger berufen fühlst. Abgesehen davon, dass man da immer noch problemlos auf dem Weg langwandern kann...



Problemlos in welchem Sinn? Die Anlieger sind dazu da, mit max. Speed den Pfad abzufliegen. Lass' von Mainberg her einen raufgehen und von oben kummt so'n Geschoss an. Da möchte ich nicht dabei sein.



> 'Naturbelassen' ist in Schweinfurt der Wald schon lange nicht mehr und gerade dort wüten wahrscheinlich bald wieder die schweren Maschinen (die Bäume sind schon markiert).



Darauf werde ich vllt. von jemandem, der sich dort auskennt, eine Antwort erhalten.



> Es ist aber z.B. auch nicht unbedingt naturgemäß im Dunkeln mit Flutlicht durch den Wald zu radeln...



Solange rund um die Dianeslust im Winter bei -10° C spätabends um 20-21 Uhr Waldmaschinen bei echtem Flutlicht von mehreren tausend Watt Lärm, Licht und Gestank produzieren und Förster des Nachts im Wald rumfahren - solange fahre ich mit 5 Watt bergauf und mit 20-30 Watt bergab.



> Jeder hat halt so seine eigenen Vorstellungen was moralisch vetretbar ist...



Richtig.



> Gruß
> F.



Ebenso
p.


----------



## froride (20. Dezember 2006)

pinguin schrieb:


> Aber der Oberhammer:
> 
> Wer von euch fängt an, oben am Waldrand den Pfad, den auch Fußgänger benutzen, mit Anliegern zu "verschönern"? Hey, ich will da gehen können, ohne mir die Haxen zu brechen.
> 
> ...



Danke für deinen echt deutschen Kommentar. Vielleicht hilft es dir wenn der Weg geteert wird? Oder reicht ein Schild "Vorsicht! Frisch gewischt."?
Was ist nur in deinem Kopf los, bring das mal in Ordnung.


----------



## road runner (21. Dezember 2006)

So ist das nun mal, die einen so die andere so!!!!!!!!!!!!

Wobei die anderen recht haben die anderen aber ihr recht nicht akzeptiert bekommen (biker die nicht nur nach der STVO fahren )

kapisch 

Kann man eben nichts machen.

Dennoch sollte es jedem den Spass nicht verderben. 

gruss


----------



## cubey (22. Dezember 2006)

............ (ohne Worte)


----------



## froride (23. Dezember 2006)

So auch die neue Strecke wurde komplett dem Erdboden gleich gemacht. Danke an die jenigen. Die Ordnung in unseren Wäldern ist wieder hergestellt. Und die deutsche Vorstellung von Demokratie wurde wieder demonstriert:
"Lebt nach unseren Regeln und ihr sein freie Menschen."
Der Unterschied zu früher?
Unsere Führer sieht jetzt aus wie eine Frau.


----------



## Schwabenpfeil (23. Dezember 2006)

.....wäre aber auch so platt gemacht worden.Oder hast du die Pinkfarbigen Markierungen an den Bäumen übersehen?Was wurde denn alles platt gemacht?
Die zwei Jumps auf dem Weg? oder auch der Northshore?
Gruß Ernie


----------



## froride (24. Dezember 2006)

Der Northshore ist noch ungefähr 5 cm hoch.


----------



## Netrider (4. Februar 2007)

Muss immer alles zerstört werden???

was haltet ihr von dem logo unseres neuen vereins bike unit??? kennt ihrs???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gorn (4. Februar 2007)

nich fragen, logo hier posten


----------



## Netrider (4. Februar 2007)

hier is es =)


----------



## Netrider (4. Februar 2007)

Ich find des voll kindisch=)


----------



## Düst__ (4. Februar 2007)

WO DENN? WELCHES LOGO  Zeig mal


----------



## swirrl (12. Februar 2007)

nur zur info es sind zwei, und was meinste mit kindisch ??


----------



## Netrider (12. Februar 2007)

swirrl schrieb:


> nur zur info es sind zwei, und was meinste mit kindisch ??



also jetzt ma ganz ehrlich des polizeiwappen ist doch ******* oder????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swirrl (12. Februar 2007)

Netrider schrieb:


> also jetzt ma ganz ehrlich des polizeiwappen ist doch ******* oder????



ich finds spitze


----------



## Düst__ (14. Februar 2007)

Abgesehen davon das die Polizei mal wirklich BUHHHHH ist...und das Zeichen irgendwie nix mit dem Sport zu tun hat..passts scho.Wie wärs mit nem Brötchen oder Kuchen: "LALALA.. in der Fahrradbäckerei Schalalala"  Scherz!!
Hauptsache es geht vorwärts...
Find das mit dem Kinderbike besser...

Und so nebenbei: Es wird Zeit das Sommer wird


----------



## swirrl (14. Februar 2007)

Düst schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon das die Polizei mal wirklich BUHHHHH ist...und das Zeichen irgendwie nix mit dem Sport zu tun hat..passts scho.Wie wärs mit nem Brötchen oder Kuchen: "LALALA.. in der Fahrradbäckerei Schalalala"  Scherz!!
> Hauptsache es geht vorwärts...
> Find das mit dem Kinderbike besser...
> 
> Und so nebenbei: Es wird Zeit das Sommer wird



naja, wir heißen Bike Unit, gib das mal bei google ein und geh auf Bilder, dann weißte auch wie das Zustande kommt,
Ist alles logisch durchdacht


----------



## cubey (15. Februar 2007)

@ swirrl


----------



## swirrl (15. Februar 2007)

cubey schrieb:


> @ swirrl



dem bildern entnehme ich dass wir uns bei der letzten Versammlung gegenüber saßen ??


----------



## Düst__ (16. Februar 2007)

Ok! 
Versteh ich trotzdem nicht...Hat meiner Meinung nach nichts mit unserm Sport zu tun... Ich werd auf jeden Fall kein T-Shirt mit ner Polizeimarke drauf anziehen ob das nun ne bikepatrol Marke ist oder nicht. Polizei BUHHHHH..
Was "die" mich schon auf oder wegen meinem bike oder meine art zu biken geärgert haben.. nö lass mal. 
Aber trotzdem danke das du Dir überhaupt die Mühe machst irgendwelche Logos für unseren Verein zu finden.. Was ich von mir nicht behaupten kann...


----------



## derwolf02 (19. Februar 2007)

Hi,
ist einer von euch mal in den Wäldern unten am Hafen, jenseits der Autobahn hinter den Baggerseen gewesen? Klasse Trails!


----------



## Düst__ (20. Februar 2007)

......wälder am Hafen ......... 
wo meinstn da genau?


----------



## derwolf02 (20. Februar 2007)

Nord-westlich von Schwebheim und südlich vom Badsee. Schau mal bei Google Earth oder bei maps.google.com.
Da sind ein paar kleinere Seen (erscheinen auf dem Satellitenfoto grün), um die geniale Singeltrails verlaufen!


----------



## gorn (20. Februar 2007)

ich hab hier was von "vereinssitzung" gehört...

habsch was verpasst? 


mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pinguin (20. Februar 2007)

derwolf02 schrieb:


> Nord-westlich von Schwebheim und südlich vom Badsee. Schau mal bei Google Earth oder bei maps.google.com.
> Da sind ein paar kleinere Seen (erscheinen auf dem Satellitenfoto grün), um die geniale Singeltrails verlaufen!



Alles flach. Aber hübsche Trails, ja...


----------



## swirrl (20. Februar 2007)

gorn schrieb:


> ich hab hier was von "vereinssitzung" gehört...
> 
> habsch was verpasst?
> 
> ...





ja


----------



## cubey (20. Februar 2007)

@ derWolf

als ich da letztens mit dem Auto vorbei fuhr hab ich mir gedacht.... hier wäre es gut um Drops oder NorthShores zu bauen.... ich denke es ist etwas abseits und stört dort nicht so vielen. Weil Lindenbrunnen und co. ist halt alles Stadtwald wo immer Leute sind..... da werden wir nie glücklich werden mit unseren Architektonischen Kunstwerken ...
Aber wie Pinguin schon sagt..... ist halt alles flach dort!!! 

@ Gorn

könnst dich a mal wieder meld...  


Grüßli


----------



## gorn (21. Februar 2007)

cubey schrieb:


> @ Gorn
> 
> könnst dich a mal wieder meld...



aye! recht hast du!  


>>> also, hier bin ich, lass was klar machen


----------



## cubey (21. Februar 2007)

War gestern unterwegs.... Marktsteinach-Schonungen-Mainberg.... so die gegend.
Ich sag euch..... die reinste Schlammschlacht 
Bin mit meinem AMS fast nicht mehr voran gekommen!!!
Ich brauch endlich ein anderes Bike!!!


----------



## Düst__ (21. Februar 2007)

Was hastn so in Aussicht? Hab hier 3 von diesen Teilen zum verkauf rum stehen...
Balfa BB7
Cube Flying Circus und ein Cube Free Lite Pro


----------



## cubey (21. Februar 2007)

@ Düst

Ist das Balfa das mit dem du am Lindenbrunnen gefahren bist??


----------



## Netrider (22. Februar 2007)

cubey schrieb:


> @ Düst
> 
> Ist das Balfa das mit dem du am Lindenbrunnen gefahren bist??



Ja des ist des bike=) ich war am dienstag auch in der ecken und ich muss schon sagen die Motorcrosser haben gute arbeit geleistet!!! alles kaputt gefahren!!! und da sagt niemand so wirklich was!!! des kotzt mich, immer nur wir biker-warum??? Weil es vill mehr von uns gibt??? weil wir mit holz bauen???
naja aber ich muss sagen mein gary fisher hat diese herausforderung sehr gut gemeistert.

Gruß

Julian


----------



## Düst__ (22. Februar 2007)

Lindenbrunnen? Ich? Nööö!!  Kenn ich nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubey (22. Februar 2007)

Na ich weis nicht.... ist ein DH-Bike odda??
Weis nicht ob mir das zu schwer ist! 
Was willst dafür? Leihst mir es mal für einen Probeausritt?


----------



## Düst__ (22. Februar 2007)

Ja ein DHiller ist es schon und nicht gerade ein ultra leichtbau Ja klar kannst´s mal testbiken..Wenn Du mehr so a touren maschine willst kann i Dir das Freelite Pro empfehlen..so um die 12kg mit psylo gabel,sid dämpfer,und der rest funzt auch...is in nem top Zustand bin sehr wenig damit gefahren.Setz dann gleich mal ein pic zu meinen fotos...bis dann.


----------



## cubey (23. Februar 2007)

Nee für Touren hab ich ja mein AMS....
Such was Enduro bis Freeride..  
Das Balfa gefällt mir nicht so. 

Aber wenn du was hörst von Jemanden der was in dieser richtung zu verkaufen hat, sag bescheid.


----------



## tommte (11. März 2007)

Netter Link zum anklicken.

http://www.schlammspringer.blogspot.com/


----------



## cubey (12. März 2007)

Aha.... was is denn das??
Kenn ich garnicht.


----------



## trailsnail (18. März 2007)

Geiler Schweinfurter Wald?  Sch*** forster die strecken ruinierte hat.  wieleicht kann stadt schweinfurt mit die forsters unterhalten.  Hat jemann lust die strecken ernuern?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gorn (20. März 2007)

hallo die damen und herren ! 

ich hab gerade auf der blogseite die trails aus google earth entdeckt (Franz1, usw.). dazu jetzt eine frage: 

gibt es eine möglichkeit die trails irgendwie ins computereigene earth zu importieren? oder empfehlt ihr simples "strecke selbst abfahren" ?



mfg


----------



## cubey (20. März 2007)

@Gorn

Die Strecken sind leider nicht mehr fahrbar.


----------



## tommte (9. April 2007)

So hallo an dieser Stelle. Am kommenden Sonntag, den 15. April findet die 1. Mitgliederversammlung unseres Vereins Bike-Unit statt. Ich denke mittlerweile haben so ziemlich alle davon gehört. Wer noch nichts darüber weiß, kann sich auf unseren Homepage kundig machen oder einfach zu Meeting am 15. April kommen. Eingeladen sind alle Mitglieder, Biker, Interessierte oder Neugierige. 
Tagesordnung: Vorstellung des Vereins (Ziele, Angebot, etc.), Neuwahlen, Bikepark in Schweinfurt, und vieles mehr. Es wird auch genügend Zeit geben Fragen zu stellen oder Bedürfnisse zu äußern. Ich hoffe auf ein zahlreiches Erscheinen den ohne feedback und ordentlich Leute die hinter der Sache stehen, kein Verein und auch kein Bikepark.
Frohe Ostern und hoffentlich bis kommenden Sonntag. Details bitte dem folgenden Bild oder Link entnehmen.
Grüße

http://www.bike-unit.de


----------



## SuperUser (1. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

war gestern beim Lindebrunnen und bin die Strecke gefahren/geschoben, bzw. den Rest, der davon übrig geblieben ist.
Auch meine Standard-kurzrunde wurde bereits im letzten Jahr (Abfahrt vom Schießhaus Richtung Dittelbrunn) ordentlich verschandelt. Dieses Jahr haben sich die Förster aber ordentlich ins Zeug gelegt und ganze Waldflächen abgeholzt sowie die Bachüberquerung mit Lehmstufen versehen, so dass man da jetzt kaum mehr hochkommt.

Wir wollten neulich mal eure Wegpunkte nachfahren (Franz3 ...). Kann es sein, dass über die Strecken mit Geländewagen gefahren/gepflügt wurde?  Absolut unfahrbar! Und warum heißen die Wegpunkte FranzX? :-D

Waren das wirklich alles die Förster? Und wenn ja, warum? Bis letztes Jahr gabs doch eigentlich nie Probleme.

Habt ihr für dieses Jahr schon Streckenempfehlungen?

Danke & Gruß
Momo


----------



## Netrider (19. Juni 2007)

Der The TrailMasters e.V. kommt!!!

Wir sind noch fleißig am schnitzen und verbessern der satzung. aber der notar termin steht schon fest. gegen weihnachten (ich hoffe vorher) werden wir und auf unserer Homepage www.the-trailmasters.de.tl und hier unsere zukünftigen sponsoren bekannt geben. es sind tolle namen dabei, die in der deutschen und internationalen bikebranche hohes ansehe genießen. damit werden wir es schaffen unser motto "MOUNTAINBIKE FOR EVERYBODY", das wir uns ganz groß auf die brust geschrieben haben, umzusetzten. an die Bike Unit: würde mich auf eine gute zusammenarbeit mit euch freuen. wenn das nicht geht (was wir leider schon öffters zuspüren bekommen haben) werden wir unser ding alleine durchziehen. aber ich finde es ist UNSER sport und für den sollten wir GEMEINSAM kämpfen. 

bei intresse meldet euch bitte bei [email protected]

Ride on

netrider


----------



## böser_wolf (28. Juni 2007)

hallo   die map´s sind anhaltspunkte  ins google zurückladen geht nicht.
linden brunen und franz3 gehn gar nicht mehr! bei franz3 wars net der förster sondern  waldarbeiten und ausforstungen. 
im moment is das kartoffelbeet die spielwiese 
oder am start vom linden brunnen rechts den singletrail zum lindenbrunnen und dann am brunnen rechts den flachenweg hoch da kommste hinten im hohlweg raus  des is auch noch lustig und im moment dregert wie saugrüsse vom bösen wolf  aka schlammspringer
www.schlammspringer.blogspot.com


----------



## shitmaster2 (28. Juni 2007)

Netrider schrieb:


> Der The TrailMasters e.V. kommt!!!
> 
> Wir sind noch fleißig am schnitzen und verbessern der satzung. aber der notar termin steht schon fest. gegen weihnachten (ich hoffe vorher) werden wir und auf unserer Homepage www.the-trailmasters.de.tl und hier unsere zukünftigen sponsoren bekannt geben. es sind tolle namen dabei, die in der deutschen und internationalen bikebranche hohes ansehe genießen. damit werden wir es schaffen unser motto "MOUNTAINBIKE FOR EVERYBODY", das wir uns ganz groß auf die brust geschrieben haben, umzusetzten. an die Bike Unit: würde mich auf eine gute zusammenarbeit mit euch freuen. wenn das nicht geht (was wir leider schon öffters zuspüren bekommen haben) werden wir unser ding alleine durchziehen. aber ich finde es ist UNSER sport und für den sollten wir GEMEINSAM kämpfen.
> 
> ...




was soll überhaupt die ganze ******* mit deinem Verein ?  wieso weshalb warum ???


----------



## sharky (30. Juni 2007)

shitmaster2 schrieb:


> was soll überhaupt die ganze ******* mit deinem Verein ?  wieso weshalb warum ???



es zwingt dich doch niemand beizutreten, also lass doch die leute einfach tun was sie wollen und mach du was du willst


----------



## shitmaster2 (30. Juni 2007)

sharky schrieb:


> es zwingt dich doch niemand beizutreten, also lass doch die leute einfach tun was sie wollen und mach du was du willst



keine ahnung, von gar nichts, also sei einfach ruhig,


----------



## gorn (1. Juli 2007)

ich denke was ihn stört ist, dass es doch sicher viel sinnvoller wäre, einen GROOßEN verein zu haben, anstatt jetzt viele kleine vereine zu gründen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shitmaster2 (1. Juli 2007)

gorn schrieb:


> ich denke was ihn stört ist, dass es doch sicher viel sinnvoller wäre, einen GROOßEN verein zu haben, anstatt jetzt viele kleine vereine zu gründen.



sharky, hat keinen Plan, weil er nicht mal aus unserer Gegend kommt, der kennt die ganze Problematik nicht und wollte nur mal was gesagt haben.

Und mich stört das sich jemand für was besseres hält, das Maul aufreißt und dann doch nichts gebacken bekommt.


----------



## gorn (1. Juli 2007)

ah, naja. knapp daneben ist auch vorbei


----------



## Netrider (2. Juli 2007)

shitmaster2 schrieb:


> sharky, hat keinen Plan, weil er nicht mal aus unserer Gegend kommt, der kennt die ganze Problematik nicht und wollte nur mal was gesagt haben.
> 
> Und mich stört das sich jemand für was besseres hält, das Maul aufreißt und dann doch nichts gebacken bekommt.



Tja ihr werdet irgendwann noch sehen was wir gebacken bekommen!!! lasst uns nur machen ihr wisst ja nicht was da bei uns so läuft!!! und ich kann nur sagen an der sache mit den zwei vereinen ist ganz allein die bike unit schuld nach dem sie bei ihrem ersten treffen damals in der hölle so einiges vergessen hat zu sagen!!! und darauf hin haben wir angefangen uns auf die gründung vorzubereiten!!! und das was ein paar aus der bike unit betreiben nenne ich kinder garten!!! erst als wir sie darauf aufmerksam gemacht haben kam plötzlich cc und dh dazu!!! und es gibt dann halt irgendwann kein zurück mehr!!! 

@sharky danke warst du schon auf unserer hp??? musst mal drauf schaun 


Gruß

Julian


----------



## road runner (2. Juli 2007)

Ich bitte euch!!! 
lass es doch mit dem gegenseitigen "ausspielen".
Es bringt nichts und nur weitere gerüchte, lügen etc. entstehen dadurch.
Ist doch alles für einen guten Grund.


----------



## Netrider (2. Juli 2007)

road runner schrieb:


> Ich bitte euch!!!
> lass es doch mit dem gegenseitigen "ausspielen".
> Es bringt nichts und nur weitere gerüchte, lügen etc. entstehen dadurch.
> Ist doch alles für einen guten Grund.



danke genau so sehe ich es nämlich auch!!!

Gruß

Julian


----------



## shitmaster2 (2. Juli 2007)

......


----------



## Netrider (2. Juli 2007)

shitmaster2 schrieb:


> ......



ich mein was soll des oder wir haben eh was ganz anderes als ihr vor!!!


----------



## shitmaster2 (2. Juli 2007)

du weißt doch auch nicht was du willst


----------



## Coffee (4. Juli 2007)

jetzt beruhigen sich mal wieder alle langsam ein bisschen. shitmaster2 hat schon eingesehen (per pm an mich) das er hier ein bisschen weit ausgeholt hat verbal. jetzt sollten alle anderen auch wieder auf normales sprachniveau zurück kommen 

grüße coffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubey (5. Juli 2007)

Mönsch.... wasn bei euch los???

Naja... vermiss euch trotzdem!!!

Grüße aus Brandenburg


----------



## Fliege (6. Juli 2007)

Warum treffen sich die bike-unit und die trailmasters nicht im Schießhaus, trinken ein paar Bier und vergessen was bisher gelaufen ist. Vielleicht geht man vorher noch ein bißchen radfahren...

Diese die-anderen-sind-die-Blöden-Diskussionen sind so unnötig wie zwei Vereine in SW

F.


----------



## sumpfschlumpf (8. Juli 2007)

> Diese die-anderen-sind-die-Blöden-Diskussionen sind so unnötig wie zwei Vereine in SW



 Recht hat er!


----------



## isikiking (11. Juli 2007)

auch diesen sonntag? wenns nich regnt?


----------



## cubey (18. Juli 2007)

Überraschung!!!  
Bin bald wieder bei euch  FREUFREUFREU


----------



## road runner (18. Juli 2007)

Na da schau her.

Erst wie vom Erdboden verschluckt und dann wieder ausgespuckt.

kannst dich ja mal melden 

sers


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubey (25. Juli 2007)

Yeah...
Also bin ab September wieder in my Hometown SWC.
Freu mich schon wieder mit euch zu Biken 

Bis denne

Alex


----------



## isikiking (25. Juli 2007)

ich bin auch im urlaub  ! das wetter hat ja nicht so richtig mitgemacht .darum bin ich geflüchtet.komme erst im september


----------



## MaintalJACK (8. August 2007)

Hallo zusammen, 
bin aus Würzburg, ich kenn mich aber in der Sw'er Gegend ganz gut aus da ich dort auf der Schule war....
WIr fahren oft in Wü und Umgebung aber wollen auch mal n paar Touren auserhalb fahren da ich und meine Jungs zZ alle frei haben. Könnt ihr mir mal ein paar gute Tips geben, den Biergarten Höllental kenn ich (zB.als Startpunkt). Ich hab meine Icq Nummer mit angegeben ansonnsten per Email melden ([email protected]).
thx im Vorraus
Andy
GPS Daten kann ich auswerten!


----------



## Mr. Stinky (9. August 2007)

gibts im bereich bad kissingen und bad neustadt ein paar DH oder FR strecken die wer gebaut hat oder sowas? 

atm baue ich mit nem kumpel nen NS aber wäre shcön wenn man zur abwechslung shcon was fertiges fahren könnte ^^


----------



## cubey (18. August 2007)

Noch zwei Wochen!!!


----------



## cubey (25. August 2007)

Noch eine Woche !!!


----------



## gorn (29. August 2007)

ja sauber, der alex lässt sich mal wieder in der gegend blicken ! 


was ich eigentlich fragen wollte: 

ich habs die letzten wochen endlich mal zum kartoffelbeet geschafft, bin aber natürluch auf anhieb mal NICHT alles gefahren. Was mir aber gerade total unklar ist, ist wie man denn nach dem waschbrett die 3 riesenwaschbrettchen fahren soll? Mir bleibt da einfach nichts anderes übrig als vom rad zu fliegen. 

Mag mir das kommende woche oder am WE mal wer zeigen?


----------



## cubey (29. August 2007)

Ja Simon.... und weißt du was!?
Ich bleib auch wieder da!!!


----------



## cubey (3. September 2007)

So..... bin wieder da.


----------



## schurikbike (10. September 2007)

hey du!! 
ich bin auch neu hier. komm auch aus SW. wär cool wenn du sagst wann und wo du fährst...
wir könnten vielleicht zusammen die strecken auschecken....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gorn (27. Januar 2008)

na,  hier bei "euch in schweinfurt" scheint ja auch winterpause zu sein.
ich hab mich inzwischen nach ingolstadt verkrüelt und muss sagen, dass es da radeltechnisch doch total mau ausschaut (keine berge halt). da wünscht man sich ab und an doch einen kleinen ausschnitt aus dem schweinfurter wald vor die tür. 

gibts denn eigentlich, außer von den trailmasters, noch mehr videos von schweinfurtern?


----------



## tommte (28. Januar 2008)

Na dann geh doch mal auf http://www.bike-unit.de

Grüße aus SW


----------



## Metin (7. April 2008)

Sers leute, 
hab mal eine bitte, 
wenn ihr mal wieder so im Wald oder noch wo anderst fährt 
könnt ihr mir bescheid sagen bitte
E-maik:
[email protected]


----------



## Steevens91 (12. April 2008)

Hey,
kommt hier jemand aus Stadtlauringen?
hab leider keinen eigenen Stadtlauringen-Thread gefunden, 
und hab mir gedacht vlt. schaut ja hier mal einer vorbei 
falls dem so ist sagt mir bitte Bescheid,
ich suche ne "Mitfahrgelegenheit".

mfg, Stefan


----------



## skateson (16. April 2008)

Hallo 

Ich komme aus dem Raum Hassberge ( Hofheim ).

Wenn du willst kann ich dir ja mal bescheid sagen wenn wir fahren.

Das Mitglied :The Ralle 

Kommt aus Sulzdorf also ganz in der Nähe bei dir.


Gruß Skateson

Ride on


----------



## Steevens91 (16. April 2008)

Hey,

ich würde mich echt freuen wenn du mir mal bescheid geben könntest.

The Ralle werd ich gleich mal ne Nachricht schreiben 

Danke für die antwort,

mfg 

Stefan


----------



## schurikbike (18. April 2008)

ja klar! ich denke über morgen nach! wenn ihr morgen fahrt, bin ich dabei.
01791359306


----------



## Metin (9. Mai 2008)

sers 
wenn ihr mal irgend wo dirt fährt ruft mich mal bitte an 
Schweinfurt
01635968266
Metin


----------



## nightrider91 (31. Mai 2008)

ich komm grad selber vom biken zurück 

ich war am trail zwischen üchtelhausen und mainberg 
leider muss ich sagen dass ich den förster getroffen hab also kann ich sagen dass die trails abgerissen werden jeder der in nächster zeit dahinten noch fährt oder sogar baut riskiert eine strafanzeige.
ich finde die bikeunit sollte sich endlich auch mal dafür einsetzen, dass wir schweinfurter biker auch mal ein par legale dh und fr strecken bekommen 
nicht nur den dirtpark


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommte (4. Juni 2008)

hi nightrider,

wir sind dabei. geht nicht so schnell wie man mööchte doch die stadt strebt auch eine Koooperation an. Bis dahin immer schön brav bleiben im Wald und bike-Unit unterstützen....

Habe die Ehre - dominik

http://www.bike-unit.de

Hier auch mal Interessantes von uns - wir tun ja schließlich was....


----------



## isikiking (13. Juni 2008)

Tach jungs , der ibo hats auch ma gebacken bekommen sich einzuloggen.
zuerst mal betreff kommunikation mit behörden;die typen sind ausgebildet (positive gespräche ) zu führen, und es tut sich nichts.bis heute hätten wir schon 3 parks haben müssen wenn man die anfragezahl betrachtet .
ich hoffma das es sich jetzt ändert!
ich fahre morgen in den wald und riskiere mal eben eine strafanzeige 
habt ihr lust auf dh park nächste woche samstag?


----------



## Düst__ (17. Juni 2008)

Wie? Aääähhh...downhillpark?? Welchen willstn anfahren?
Hat jemand mehr infos bezüglich dieser Strecke bei Üchtelhausen? Ausser: anzeige,abriss,bla,bla.....


----------



## fREEd24 (17. Juni 2008)

Sers Düst, 

also die Strecken sind nicht kpl. Abgerissen. Die Sprünge sind lediglich alle vom Förster zerstört worden. Die Anlieger stehen noch alle wie immer. Von Anzeige auch keine Spur da wir ca. 2-3 Woche noch fahren. 

Und wenn diese scheiß "Dirt" Jungs nicht den großen Double da reingebaut hätten, hätte der Förster auch nichts gesagt und uns weiter fahren lassen. Nur leider müssen die kleinen *******r ja im Wald bauen und nicht auf dem zur verfügung stehen Gelände. 

Grüße Chris 

P.S. Achja schreib doch mal wie es in Steinach so ist.


----------



## böser_wolf (18. Juni 2008)

tach also ich hab gestern mit der polizei reden dürfen
wegen üchtelhausen 
klar ist wer dort erwischt wird mit ner schaufel bekommt ne anzeige
das da keine streife im wald steht und wartet is aber auch klar 
der der polizist meinte aber das ein rückbau angedacht ist 
sprich keine strecke mehr 
so schauts da im moment aus 

und es war nicht der nur dirtjump sonder auch schon der umbau der ersten strecke hätte mer die so gelassen also keine sprünge nur flow
würds keinen menschen jucken
also genau so wie am lindenbrunen erst als da immer größer gebaut wurde
hatts ärger gegeben 

ps. die polizei sucht da noch einen ansprechpartner von den strecken erbauern


----------



## isikiking (18. Juni 2008)

Sprünge? ich sehe dort keine, die einzige die halbwegs interessant ist , ist die roadgab und nach dem srung musst du dann auch gleich in die eisen!
die zwei strecken die dort waren sind ganz nett aber bei weitem nicht (groß). auch wenn das die bullen nicht war haben wollen, es ist minimalspass die uns da versaut wird!
normalerweise müsste man alle in die stadt zum marktplatz und da mal etwas wirbel machen , villeicht kommt man dann auf die idee den jungs mal entweder was zu bauen oder wenigstens in ruhe lassen mit dem wenigen spass die uns da noch geblieben ist
grüsse von ibo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## böser_wolf (19. Juni 2008)

@ibo 
das kommt net von der polizei 
sondern der förster hat sich bei der bürgermeisterin beschwert
und die is zur polizei 
so rum is des gelaufen
wenn ihr der meinung seit das das zu ändern ist 
geht zu bürgermeisterin und zum förster


----------



## nightrider91 (20. Juni 2008)

des problem is auch vor allem dass mer da hinten keien wirklichen förster hat sondern mehrere privatwaldbesitzer die gesagt ham wir würden dort
1. das wild verscheuchen (laut angabe des schweinfurter försters absolut lächerlich)
   => jagdtpächter beschweren sich

        und
2. Den waldboden so verhärten, dass da dann keine Bäume mehr wachsen können
  => Finanzielle schäden im 5-6 stelligen bereich (ich lach mich tot)

Gespräche mit dem schweinfurter förster haben ergeben, dass er selbst im grund genommen nix gegen uns und unsere strecken hätte, das problem ist aber dass der förster bei illegalen strecken im fall einer verletzung haftbar gemacht werden kann


----------



## Alcione (23. Juni 2008)

ARRRGH, kann mir mal endlich hier jemand sagen, wo die verdammten trails sind von denen ihr redet? ich bin leider nicht von hier, arbeite und leide hier nur ohne ordentlich trails...und wann immer ich ein bischen mit frau touren gehe und dh-leutz seh, krieg ich keine antworten-z.B.: letzte woche an der peterstirn, ich steh da mit frau und lad bikes aus...zwo leutz (einer nen stinky und der andere nen bike mit ner alten boxxxer oder 888) fahren an mir vorbei, auf mein "sers, hallo, frage, bitte" reagiert kein mensch, nur abschätzige blicke auf mein tausend jahre altes votec F7 tourenbike...also bikes zusammengebaut und hinterher...nichtmehr bekommen an der dianes lust bremsspuren...links in den wald...zwo drei sprünge...hauptsache bäume auf dem trail...zu viel für frau...langweillig für mich und auf der hälfte zwo verwirrte freaks mit garyfisher rädern, ohne helme, rauchend und fachsimpelnd...ARRGH...*Bitte sollte irgendjemand in der lage sein mir einen einigermaßen erträglichen trail in der nähe zu zeigen meldet euch* [email protected]- ansonsten besteht die Gefahr das ich den nächsten der mir im Wald zwischen höllental und mainberg mit einem einigermaßen fr-fähigen bike sehe, vom rad reiße und die antwort mit gewalt erpresse...oder ich springe vor eurem bikepark raus und schnapp mir da eines der kids...


----------



## gorn (23. Juni 2008)

ohje ... kalter entzug?


----------



## Alcione (23. Juni 2008)

COLD TURKEY...richtig...


----------



## böser_wolf (23. Juni 2008)

der trail über den wir reden ist nicht mehr befahrbar
der wurde von der gemeinde üchtelhausen "zurück gebaut"
also anlieger weg 
sprünge weg 
laub rein gekehrt
wurde mir berichtet 
werd ich mir mal anschauen die tage


----------



## Alcione (23. Juni 2008)

auch wenn ich keine ahnung hab, wo zur hölle, üchtelhausen liegt, könntet ihr tränen bei mir sehen...


----------



## Gandalf01 (23. Juni 2008)

Hi Alcione
wenn Du das Höllental bis zum Ende fährst stößt Du direkt drauf 
Oder ober über die Peterstirn/Almrösl immer nördlich bergauf dann kommst Du auch Richtung Üchtelhausen. Die Trails sind aber alle zu.

Wenn Du ein paar Trails in den Haßbergen oder im Steigerwald fahren willst dann suche mal in den anderen Beiträgen "Biken in den Haßbergen, Steigerwald und Umgebung" oder bei den http://www.steigerwaldbiker.de/home.htm

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## nightrider91 (23. Juni 2008)

also unfahrbar würd ich jetzt nicht sagen 
die anlieger sind zwar zum teil stark beschädigt aber man kann den trail immer noch mit viel spped und ner menge spass runter heizen

@ alcione: ich muss in letzter zeit sowieso fast immer allein fahrn. wenn du lust hast kannste dich mal bei mir melden


----------



## böser_wolf (23. Juni 2008)

tja da haben meine quellen wohl übertrieben 
ich schaus mir mal selber an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi. (30. Juni 2008)

hallo.

ich suche ab ende august nen zimmer in schweinfurt. also WG oder sowas. falls jemand jemanden kennt der was anbietet. bitte mal kurz per PM melden. (möbliert wäre wünschenswert).

grüße andi (bin dann auch mitm bike dort )


----------



## Alcione (1. Juli 2008)

nightrider91 schrieb:


> @ alcione: ich muss in letzter zeit sowieso fast immer allein fahrn. wenn du lust hast kannste dich mal bei mir melden


 

wenn Du auf einen alten Mann ein wenig rücksicht nehmen kannst, bin ich am start...


----------



## nightrider91 (1. Juli 2008)

ich kann auch auf meinen vadder rücksicht nehmen und der is 49 

mein bike is zwar zur zeit wegen ner garantie sache bei haibike aber wenns zurück is können mer auch mal was aumachen


----------



## XhannedgeX (6. Juli 2008)

nightrider91 schrieb:


> also unfahrbar würd ich jetzt nicht sagen
> die anlieger sind zwar zum teil stark beschädigt aber man kann den trail immer noch mit viel spped und ner menge spass runter heizen



Naja sorry,ich weiß ja nicht wie du da jetzt "runter heizt" aber von wirklichem heizen oder spaß kann man nicht mehr sprechen ! klar wenn du die strecke fährst ohne die anlieger wirklich zugerbauchen wirst du immernoch spaß haben,aber ab ner bestimmten geschwindigkeit wären da wirklich fahrbahre kleine anlieger schon von vorteil(zumal du ja nicht mal langsam fährst)... finde ich jez mal ganz privat 


Ja der DirtHügel war der Tot der Strecke ...


----------



## nightrider91 (7. Juli 2008)

klar wars schon einiges schöner als die strecke noch top war aber ich fahr lieber auf ner beschädigten strecke als dass ich mich in mein zimmer hock und gar nix mehr farn geh


----------



## XhannedgeX (7. Juli 2008)

nightrider91 schrieb:


> klar wars schon einiges schöner als die strecke noch top war aber ich fahr lieber auf ner beschädigten strecke als dass ich mich in mein zimmer hock und gar nix mehr farn geh



hast ja recht, war gestern auch fahren,aber nicht auf der strecke sondern ham nur mal den einzelnen "großen" sprung ausgecheckt ,weiß gar nicht ob du den kennst 
-->






man müsste mal irgendwoanders was bauen,schon mit sprüngen und gescheit schnell fahrbar aber auch alles schön umfahrbar,so wie die strecke,aber eben nicht sowas wie den dirt erlauben usw.


----------



## nightrider91 (7. Juli 2008)

ne den sprung kenn ich echt net 

zum thema was neues bauen: bin ich grundsätzlich dabei, ich find aber dass mir villeicht noch a weng abwarten sollten ob die bike unit net doch ne vereinbarung mit der stadt hinbekommt


----------



## XhannedgeX (7. Juli 2008)

nightrider91 schrieb:


> ne den sprung kenn ich echt net
> 
> zum thema was neues bauen: bin ich grundsätzlich dabei, ich find aber dass mir villeicht noch a weng abwarten sollten ob die bike unit net doch ne vereinbarung mit der stadt hinbekommt



Ja vllt, vllt aber auch nicht . 
ps: der sprung ist wenn du am forstweg unten bist, und den berg runterschaut. einfach nach links vllt 10 meter nachdem die neuere 2te strecke endet,rechts untem im wald.ist aber nur die anfahrt,sprung,ladung,fertig. und leider nicht wirklich gut ins gelände eingefühgt,soll heißen, für den kicker zuwenig nutzbare airtime und ne recht harte landung dazu...


----------



## fREEd24 (7. Juli 2008)

@ XhannedgeX

darf man mal fragen mit welchen Jungs du so abfährtst?? Komischerweise haben wir euch noch nie im Wald getroffen. 

Gruß Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XhannedgeX (7. Juli 2008)

also gestern war ich mitn ibo dort,sonst halt späk,nico,beni,thomas.puh,wer halt grad lust/zeit hat bzw dort ist.aber zur zeit ist ja eh nichts mehr los.

also 2 von 3 jungs auf einem von deinen bilder kenn ich vom sehn  



fREEd24 schrieb:


> @ XhannedgeX
> 
> darf man mal fragen mit welchen Jungs du so abfährtst?? Komischerweise haben wir euch noch nie im Wald getroffen.
> 
> Gruß Chris


----------



## fREEd24 (7. Juli 2008)

Ich bin der "Hübsche" in der mitte  

Naja wir fahren gerade viel im Park weil ja in SW leider nix mehr so richtig geht. 

Winterberg, Steinach und bald Osternohe (Nürnberg) sind so die Favorits. 

Am Donnerstag gehts ja endlich für 4 Tage nach Ö zum Park shredden


----------



## XhannedgeX (7. Juli 2008)

fREEd24 schrieb:


> Ich bin der "Hübsche" in der mitte
> 
> Naja wir fahren gerade viel im Park weil ja in SW leider nix mehr so richtig geht.
> 
> ...




ah oke, dann kenn ich dich aber auch nicht  

ja,park ist wohl dass einzige das wirklich geht,Steinach ist ganz cool,obwohl ich das letze mal noch mit meinem liteville dort war.
mal schaun wies mitn neuen dhler geht  
Osternohe sagt mir ganz und gar nichts, was ist da? wird auchn park? 

porbiert mal bischofsmais die Dh-strecke, sehr geil,gut anspruchsvoll und trotzdem mit flow  

dann wünsch ich viel spaß beim shredden   obwohl ich ja n bissl neidisch bin....


----------



## fREEd24 (7. Juli 2008)

Ja Bischofsmais fahren wir auch, allerdings nicht so oft wegen der weiten Anreise. Osternohe mußt hier mal im Forum eingeben. Das wird ein richtig richtig geiler Park in der nähe von Nürnberg also für uns ein Katzensprung. Die machen ende des Monats auf. Da werden wir wohl alle zu eröffnung hin fahren. 

Ach ja falls du Interesse hast bzgl. Bikepark wir können immer einen Bus leihen in dem 9 Personen und Bikes platz haben. Bus sollte halt voll werden um die Kosten gering zu halten. 

Gruß Chris


----------



## isikiking (8. Juli 2008)

ja scheinbar sind wir keine spezies oder so.... 
wir könnten jamal zusammen was organisieren mal nach bischofsmais oder winterberg...
zusammen ises halt etwas billiger...


----------



## Alcione (13. August 2008)

hier ist ja echt die hölle los...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi. (13. August 2008)

bin dann ab september auch in schweinfurt. bin auch gerne dabei was zu bauen usw..


----------



## XhannedgeX (27. August 2008)

Bauen wär echt super,war die letzten 2 tage da mal wieder bissl fahren,gestern war nur bissl Geäst am Anfang rumgelegen,heute war dann ein großer Haufen Grünzeug rumgelegen um das befahren unmöglich zumachen,leider können manche Leute bunnyhop´s.
Aber es wär super wenn man mal wieder ne ordentliche trainingsmöglichkeit hätte und nich nur immer im bikepark an der Fahrtechnik feilen muss...


----------



## Netrider (27. August 2008)

das klingt doch echt ganz cool=)***
ich halte schon die ganze zeit nach möglichen stellen für eine neue strecke ausschau...

der platz sollte:
- mäßiges gefälle haben
- möglichst abgelegen 
- kein jäger in der nähe sein

die strecke:
-verschiedene strecken mit verschiedenen schwierigkeits graden
-alles mit anliegern aus gestattet
-schöne sprünge 
-und viel flow

also wenn ich was geeignetes habe werde ich es hier her schreiben
ansonsten ich würde mit bauen

grüße


----------



## andi. (31. August 2008)

bin jetzt in schweinfurt. habe mich nur leider vor einer woche beim ixs cup ilmenau abgelegt und mir den arm gebrochen. wird also erstmal nichts mit radfahren und bauen...

andi


----------



## Düst__ (1. September 2008)

So, gestern mal wieder den geiskop gefahren und mächtig spaß gehabt...

Hab jetz mal die letzten beiträge gelesen und auch mit´m bike-unit vorstand geplaudert zwecks Strecke, Stadt und legal-illegal und so. Also die Stadt sagt es irgendwie so...Kurz: Den Stadtwald können wir komplett vergessen. Wir also die freiritt und bergab freaks sind nun gefragt. Wir oder Ihr müssen ausschau halten nach ein Pachtgrundstück aka Wald. Bei der Gemeinde Üchtelhausen, Hambach, Zell, Schonungen usw. einmaschieren und freundlichst nachfragen welche Waldstücke zu verpachten wären. Hinfahren, anschauen und beim auskundschauften eines geeigneten Stückchen Wald die bike-unit einschalten ,die dann den anwalt und..und...und.. Lange Rede kurzer Sinn: 1. Ziel=Gemeinden nach pachtwald fragen...
Die Stadt macht da garnix!!!!


----------



## andi. (1. September 2008)

Mit welchen Gemeinden lohnt es sich zu sprechen? Welche Wälder bieten sich an?


----------



## böser_wolf (3. September 2008)

guten morgen 
bin wieder da so 
was wollt ich ach ja
lest mal das http://www.mainpost.de/lokales/rhoengrabfeld/Rund-um-den-Kreuzberg;art20297,4668185
aber ich finds gut wenn ihr versucht was zu machen mit strecke


----------



## XhannedgeX (3. September 2008)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> guten morgen
> bin wieder da so
> was wollt ich ach ja
> lest mal das http://www.mainpost.de/lokales/rhoengrabfeld/Rund-um-den-Kreuzberg;art20297,4668185
> aber ich finds gut wenn ihr versucht was zu machen mit strecke



Das mit dem Feuerberg wurde mir auch schon vor paar tagen berichtet,sehr schön wenns klappen würd  allerdings ne Strecke "vor der Haustür" wär trotzdem nice !


----------



## nightrider91 (3. September 2008)

Zum thema illegales gelände würd mir der truppenübungsplatz hinterm fichtenbusch einfallen

wenn sich die amis net querlegen stört des dahinten keine sau


----------



## XhannedgeX (3. September 2008)

nightrider91 schrieb:


> Zum thema illegales gelände würd mir der truppenübungsplatz hinterm fichtenbusch einfallen
> 
> wenn sich die amis net querlegen stört des dahinten keine sau



und wenn doch ,dann ballern sie dich einfach nieder ?! mhmm ... 
wo genau ist der fichtenbusch.sagt mir grad nix ... ist da richtung zell raus auf der rechten seite ?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nightrider91 (4. September 2008)

Ich glaube eigentlich nicht dass immer noch der gesamte truppenübungsplatz genutzt wird müsst mer halt schauen ob des geht oder net 

Ja der fichtenbusch ist von zell aus über den staudamm und dann nen ganzes stück im wald drinnen (Von da geht auch nen schöner trail richtung zell zurück)


*SUCHE MITFAHRGELEGENHEIT ZUR EUROBIKE*


----------



## Düst__ (4. September 2008)

Eigentlich ganz einfach das riesen Gelände direkt hinterm Schießhaus...
Das thema viel auch schonmal und ich glaube mich zu erinnern, das der förster, welcher in diesem wald sein unwesen treibt, nicht gerade erfreud wäre über strecken in "seinem" heißgeliebten Truppenübungsplatz.....

Ansprechpartner für Pachtwald wären z.B. die Gemeinden Schonungen, Hambach, Zell, Üchtelhausen, Mainberg,....usw....

Also ich würde ja mal los machen und anfragen, aber bin komunikationsunfähig was sowas anbelang  
ich weis aber, das unter euch, die ein oder andere plautertasche versteckt ist. 
Illegale Strecken würden eh nicht lange stehen,,,


----------



## Alcione (6. September 2008)

XhannedgeX schrieb:


> und wenn doch ,dann ballern sie dich einfach nieder ?! mhmm ...
> wo genau ist der fichtenbusch.sagt mir grad nix ... ist da richtung zell raus auf der rechten seite ?!


 
abknallen wohl kaum, aber ne anzeige wegen landfriedensbruch wenn Du während einer Übüng auf dem abgesperrten Gelände...meine Plattenschlag...erwischt wirst...da gibt es auch nen sicherheitsdienst der das gelände ab und zu patrolliert zusätzlcih den förster und noch ein paar leutz von dem amis die da auf und ab fahren...


----------



## Alcione (6. September 2008)

Düst schrieb:


> So, gestern mal wieder den geiskop gefahren und mächtig spaß gehabt...
> 
> Hab jetz mal die letzten beiträge gelesen und auch mit´m bike-unit vorstand geplaudert zwecks Strecke, Stadt und legal-illegal und so. Also die Stadt sagt es irgendwie so...Kurz: Den Stadtwald können wir komplett vergessen. Wir also die freiritt und bergab freaks sind nun gefragt. Wir oder Ihr müssen ausschau halten nach ein Pachtgrundstück aka Wald. Bei der Gemeinde Üchtelhausen, Hambach, Zell, Schonungen usw. einmaschieren und freundlichst nachfragen welche Waldstücke zu verpachten wären. Hinfahren, anschauen und beim auskundschauften eines geeigneten Stückchen Wald die bike-unit einschalten ,die dann den anwalt und..und...und.. Lange Rede kurzer Sinn: 1. Ziel=Gemeinden nach pachtwald fragen...
> Die Stadt macht da garnix!!!!


 
die bikeunit bekommt ja kaum ihrer riesigen dirtpark auf die reihe...da hat sich seit gut drei monaten nix mehr getan, gesehen habe ich da komischerweie außer ein paar amis die sich mit baumarkt bmx'n und total irren fullies austoben seit monaten niemanden und ich fahr da täglich mehrmals vorbei...


----------



## Düst__ (7. September 2008)

Das ist so nicht ganz richig..
Die BMX-kids fahren dort schon noch und wenn man mal genau hin schaut verändert sich da auch im cm bereich immer wieder mal was
Der Verein steckt halt momentan kein Geld mehr in dieses projekt..weil auf er der suche nach einem neuen spot ist.Weis ja nich ob du das problem mit der Stadt aka dem Grundstück mitbekommen hast.Der Verein aka der Vorstand stressen sich schon übel rein um einen neuen platz zu bekommen. Und der Mitch hat halt auch andere sachen zu tun.als neben den dirtspot diskussionen auch noch einen Wald für downhill aka freeride zu finden. Da sind halt dann die MTBler gefragt um die ganze Sache zu beschleunigen und den Vorstand zu entlasten....


----------



## Alcione (7. September 2008)

versteh das nicht falsch, das ist keine kritik, aber mein blickwinkel ist vielleicht ein bisschen anders...ich seh das einfach so, das wenn ich sehe das sich niemand um etwas kümmert was in jahrelanger kleinarbeit erkämpft worden ist, dann wird sich die stadt auch denken was das ganze eigentlich soll...verständlicherweise...


----------



## böser_wolf (8. September 2008)

Alcione schrieb:


> versteh das nicht falsch, das ist keine kritik, aber mein blickwinkel ist vielleicht ein bisschen anders...ich seh das einfach so, das wenn ich sehe das sich niemand um etwas kümmert was in jahrelanger kleinarbeit erkämpft worden ist, dann wird sich die stadt auch denken was das ganze eigentlich soll...verständlicherweise...



du kennst das problem mit dem platz scheinbar nicht 
der platz wurde zum bebauen von der stadt freigegeben 
und jetzt wo der park fast fertig is kommt von der stadt 
das "STOP" 
weil da in  der stadt was schiefgelaufen ist 
und darum tut sich da scheinbar nicht viel 
weil an was bauen was am ende evt. wieder platt gemacht wird
aber die gespräche laufen für einen neuen spot


----------



## andi. (8. September 2008)

laufen denn von dem verein aus auch gespräche zu einer DH/FR strecke? Gibts da genauere Infos?


----------



## Düst__ (8. September 2008)

Guten Morgen!
So meine wenigkeit war gestern mal bei der Sitzung und es gibt gute neuigkeiten. 
1. Der neue platz ist von der Stadt her genemigt oder so ähnlich.
Ort: Ehemaliges "Blau-weis oder weis-blau" Tennisgelände. HUndertäcker oder wie sich das nennt. Na da am Walspielplatz haltEs werden ein paar tennisplätze zu verfügung gestellt ca. 5000qm. Kann aber noch ein paar wochen dauern, weil der tennisclub da noch ne rechnung offen hat die zu begleichen wäre und entweder muss er zahlen oder die plätze an uns z.B. abgeben muss aka soll. So hab ich´s vertanden..kann aber auch leicht fehlaufgenommen meiner seits sein..also...
...abwarten... 
2. Zwecks fr&dh is noch nicht viel passiert. Aber es wird. 
Es haben sich jetz 3 leute bereit erklärt die gemeinden um SW herum und das Landratsamt nach Waldflächen, welche zu pachten wären, zu fragen. Es gibt vom DIMB einen Leitfaden zum legalisieren von freeridestrecken, welcher vom Vorstand und auch euch zu studieren ist. Weil es halt nicht ganz einfach ist, aber möglich, solche "legale" strecken zu realisieren.

Mein Tip:
Um weiter fehlinterpretationen vorzubeugen, kann sich ja mal der ein oder ander bei solch einer Sitzung blicken lassen um Wünsche,Anregungen oder Ideen loszuwerden,Infos aufzusaugen oder sich einfach nur vor ort den Stand der Dinge anzuhören. Es passiert schon viel nur bekommt das halt nicht jeder mit. Auch kleine Steine können doch ne Lawine auslösen.Der Verein und vor allem der Vorstand haben wirklich nen ganzen Arsch voll zu tun und kann sich halt nicht um alle belange kümmern.  u. u. u. blablabla..
die gestrige Sitzung war zumindest sehr aufschlussreich....

Lange rede kurzer sinn:
Es wird schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi. (8. September 2008)

Hi Düst,

sag mal bescheid wann und wo die nächste Sitzung stattfindet. Überlege ob ich mal vorbeischaue.

Danke für die News...


----------



## Düst__ (8. September 2008)

Hier der link zum Leitfaden vom DIMB. einfach unten auf absenden klicken und PDF laden. 
Viel Spaß beim Lesen!!

http://www.dimb.de/index.php?option=content&task=view&id=13&Itemid=39


----------



## nightrider91 (8. September 2008)

@andi

Die Sitzungen der Bike Unit sind soweit ich weiß immer am ersten Sonntag im Monat an der Alten Warte   änderungen werden meistens auf der Internetseite bekanntgegeben


----------



## XhannedgeX (8. September 2008)

@düst: ja hast glaub ich alles richtig verstanden wegen dem Dirtpark!

wegen der DH/FR:
würde sagen,einer der ersten schritte wäre unteranderem einfach mal zuschaun wer an einer legalen strecke interesse hätte und auch lust hat sich dafür einzusetzen,dh beim Bau und der Pflege dauerhaft zuhelfen.

Deshalb einfach mal den Leitfaden durchlesen und wer dabei wäre am besten einfach hier rein posten.:daume:


----------



## nightrider91 (9. September 2008)

Leitfaden hab ch schon gelesen 

Dabei bin ich auf jeden fall  
Scheinbar sind aber nicht alle die interrese an einer dh/fr strecke haben könnten auch im Forum


----------



## andi. (9. September 2008)

Man könnte auch eine Unterschriftensammlung machen und die Liste im Bekanntenkreis herumgehen lassen. Das liese sich dann einfach zusammentragen am Ende.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingofdirt (10. September 2008)

Hi,

ich bin am Freitag in der gegend Schweinfurt und wollte bischen aufs Rad.
Was könnt ihr mir empfehlen was ich auch gut finde?

ne schöne Single Trail Runde oder so?

Gibts irgendwelchen gebauten Sachen?

Oder ne BMX-Bahn/4X Strecke in der Gegend?
(hab ein 4x Bike und mein Enduro dabei)

Danke für eure tipps!


----------



## wongo (4. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Schweinfurter Locals, 
seit Dienstag hats mich zwecks Praktikum nach Schweinfurt verschlagen. Mein Bike aber glücklicherweise gleich mit hierher verschlagen. Fahre CC/Marathon/Tour, oder wie man es halt so nennt. 
Würde mich von euch mal einer mitnehmen, damit ich hier ein paar Strecken kennenlerne?

Lieben Gruß!


----------



## Düst__ (6. Oktober 2008)

Schaz mal beim "trientreter-laden aka werkstatt" vorbei, glaub jeden montag abend so gegen 19 uhr machen die jungs immer das "hell reiten". So tourenmäsiges biken bei nacht....
Schreib mal den "böser wolf" an. Ein paar beiträge weiter oben....


----------



## andi. (6. Oktober 2008)

Gabs bei der Sitzung am Sonntag irgendwas Neues? Konnte leider nicht teilnehmen.


----------



## Düst__ (7. Oktober 2008)

ich weis nichts weil: war gestern auch nicht dabei..leider


----------



## wongo (7. Oktober 2008)

@ Düst: vielen Dank für die Antwort. Werde den bösen Wolf mal anschreiben. Aber mal so nebenbei, was habe ich mir unter dem Triebtreter-Laden vorzustellen? Habe ihn im Netz gesucht, gefunden, allerdings mit sehr spärlichen Infos. Also aufs Rad und hin. Nach Cramerstr. 18, dann 16 1/2 und noch zwei Häusern endlich die Cramerstraße 16 mit waxattack und Triebtreter gefunden. Leider aber nur verschlossene Stahltür mit den Namen ohne Öffnungszeiten. Was verbirgt sich denn jetzt nur dahinter?


----------



## Gandalf01 (7. Oktober 2008)

wongo schrieb:


> @ Düst: vielen Dank für die Antwort. Werde den bösen Wolf mal anschreiben. Aber mal so nebenbei, was habe ich mir unter dem Triebtreter-Laden vorzustellen? Habe ihn im Netz gesucht, gefunden, allerdings mit sehr spärlichen Infos. Also aufs Rad und hin. Nach Cramerstr. 18, dann 16 1/2 und noch zwei Häusern endlich die Cramerstraße 16 mit waxattack und Triebtreter gefunden. Leider aber nur verschlossene Stahltür mit den Namen ohne Öffnungszeiten. Was verbirgt sich denn jetzt nur dahinter?



Hi wongo
das beste ist einen Termin mit im auszumachen, schau doch mal auf seiner Seite, da steht eine Telefonnummer. Der böse Wolf ist immer unterwegs 

http://www.triebtreter.com/

>>>Gandalf<<<


----------



## wongo (7. Oktober 2008)

O weiowei, nicht das der böse Wolf auch noch ein verdammt schneller ist...

Bin schon mit ihm in Kontakt getreten!


----------



## böser_wolf (7. Oktober 2008)

wongo schrieb:


> O weiowei, nicht das der böse Wolf auch noch ein verdammt schneller ist...
> 
> Bin schon mit ihm in Kontakt getreten!




nee nee ich bin alt und gebrechlich 40+


----------



## XhannedgeX (8. Oktober 2008)

wongo schrieb:


> O weiowei, nicht das der böse Wolf auch noch ein verdammt schneller ist...
> 
> Bin schon mit ihm in Kontakt getreten!



Kommt drauf an mit welchen Rad er unterwegs ist, wenn er mit dem mit Düsenantrieb fährt siehts schlecht für dich aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## böser_wolf (8. Oktober 2008)

XhannedgeX schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an mit welchen Rad er unterwegs ist, wenn er mit dem mit Düsenantrieb fährt siehts schlecht für dich aus


echt hab ich sowas   cool


----------



## Düst__ (9. Oktober 2008)

wie jetz düsentrieb? Das ist meine superhelden waffe (neben meiner propeller mütze)...entwickelt und vorbehalten allein für den düsendüst aka ich und zack...schnell mal copyright drauf


----------



## Deleted 69345 (10. Oktober 2008)

Wer hat lust morgen am samstag den 11.10.2008 zu fahren? und zu schauen wo man kann...aka st-fahren oder gucken wo neue gelegenheiten zum fahren und nachmittage verbringen sind?


----------



## nightrider91 (10. Oktober 2008)

pumukel schrieb:


> Wer hat lust morgen am samstag den 11.10.2008 zu fahren? und zu schauen wo man kann...aka st-fahren oder gucken wo neue gelegenheiten zum fahren und nachmittage verbringen sind?



wo und wann gehts los 

ich bin auf jedenfall dabei


----------



## mavboy (10. Oktober 2008)

hey ,
kann mir jemand sage wo geneu soen paar strecken sind ?


----------



## andi. (31. Oktober 2008)

gibts eigentlich irgendwas neues wegen der ganzen Sache mit offiziellen Strecken usw..?


----------



## wongo (14. November 2008)

So: Wer ist denn hier am Wochenende rund um Schweinfurt unterwegs und will uns mitnehmen? Wir reden auch nicht dazwischen, stinken nicht und versuchen am Berg dranzubleiben. Dickes Ehrenwort da drauf!

Gruß, Wongo


----------



## Düst__ (21. November 2008)

Guten Abend!
Kleine Info: Morgen wird mit dem Bau der DH-Strecke am Feuerberg begonnen. Ich werde da mit ein paar Jungs hin fahren und mithelfen. 
Abfahrt ist gegen 8 Uhr an der Family Videothek - Ecke Landwehrstraße.
Wer Lust hat mit zu helfen kann sich ja bei mir melden....


----------



## Düst__ (21. November 2008)

Hoppla !!
doppelpost


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi. (21. November 2008)

super das sich da was tut! postet bilder wenns was zu sehen gibt


----------



## scary.master (23. November 2008)

Düst schrieb:


> Guten Abend!
> Kleine Info: Morgen wird mit dem Bau der DH-Strecke am Feuerberg begonnen. Ich werde da mit ein paar Jungs hin fahren und mithelfen.
> Abfahrt ist gegen 8 Uhr an der Family Videothek - Ecke Landwehrstraße.
> Wer Lust hat mit zu helfen kann sich ja bei mir melden....



ein DH park bei uns un der nähe is ja mal geil 
was ich noch empfehlen kann is die peterstirn, da gibts auch ein paar richtig üble abfahrten, und ein jump ist mir auch bekannt so ca. 4 meter hoch und 10 meter weit


----------



## ..Gamble.. (24. November 2008)

netrider is also der 1. organisator und leiter der schweinfurter bikescene???
okaaaaaaay...
hab gestern den vertrag unterschrieben also kaiser von china.

â£RideOnâ


----------



## böser_wolf (24. November 2008)

..Gamble.. schrieb:


> netrider is also der 1. organisator und leiter der schweinfurter bikescene???
> okaaaaaaay...
> hab gestern den vertrag unterschrieben also kaiser von china.
> 
> â£RideOnâ



hey wer is des  der  netrider???
wenn der der chefe ist braucht die polizei ja net mehr bei mir anruf

gruÃ von dem der auch net der chefe ist 
nie sein will 
und meist allein im wald is


----------



## Knauti (9. April 2009)

Hallo zusammen 

bin neu in schweinfurt und suche strecken wo ich mein free rider mal bewegen kann. ich hoffe ihr könnt mir da weiten helfen.

bis dahin verbleib ich mit freundlichen gruss
Knauti


----------



## Gandalf01 (9. April 2009)

Knauti schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> bin neu in schweinfurt und suche strecken wo ich mein free rider mal bewegen kann. ich hoffe ihr könnt mir da weiten helfen.
> 
> ...



Hi Knauti,

in Schweinfurt gibt es ein paar schöne Strecken. Fürs erste empfehle ich Dir, schau mal bei den Triebtreter vor bei, die fahren normalerweise immer Montags. Im Blog vom "böser_wolf"  http://www.schlammspringer.blogspot.com/ erfährst Du normalerweise ob was geht oder nicht.



>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schurikbike (9. April 2009)

hey servus!!! bin zwar kein super aus-checker in sachen freeride, kann aber gerne ein paar gute strecken in schweinfurt zeigen.
01791359306
such auch gleichgesinnte! downhill/freeride/mountain...
auch touren und ausgibige strecken


----------



## Gandalf01 (9. April 2009)

schurikbike schrieb:


> hey servus!!! bin zwar kein super aus-checker in sachen freeride, kann aber gerne ein paar gute strecken in schweinfurt zeigen.
> ......
> such auch gleichgesinnte! downhill/freeride/mountain...
> auch touren und ausgibige strecken


Hi schurikbike,

schau auch mal in den Nachbarthread http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=333586,  wir fahre auch öfters im Schweinfurter Wald 

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin
PS: ich würde Dir empfehlen dein Handynummer nur per PN zu verschicken


----------



## Knauti (14. April 2009)

hey Gandalf 

da ich heute mal frei hatte bin ich mal bei dem laden triebtreter vorbei gefahren wenn es ein laden ist war aber leider keiner da  des wegen weis ich das nicht so genau .

ich wohne in deutschhof das liegt ja direkt am wald gibt es hier oben was wo man so  ein bischen freeride fahren kann?

LG knauti


----------



## Knauti (14. April 2009)

schurikbike schrieb:


> hey servus!!! bin zwar kein super aus-checker in sachen freeride, kann aber gerne ein paar gute strecken in schweinfurt zeigen.
> 01791359306
> such auch gleichgesinnte! downhill/freeride/mountain...
> auch touren und ausgibige strecken


 



sorry wenn ich dich nicht anrufe oder so das mach ich nicht da ich dich kein bisschen kenne und du gleich deine nummer frei zeigtst da bin ich erst mal vorsichtig 
aber  sonst hört sich das schon mal gut an wo genau kommst du den her in aus schweinfurt?


----------



## ..Gamble.. (14. April 2009)

joa doch in SW bzw und umgebung kann ma scho "bissl spaß" ham 
falls es sich nächstes we ergibt das wir in wald gehn dann schreib ichs hier vorher nochmal wo und wann wir uns treffen. 
lg


----------



## Knauti (14. April 2009)

ok hört sich gut an  du bist wohl der laden besitzer wie? sorry wenn ich das so gesagt hab (wenn es ein laden ist )


----------



## ..Gamble.. (14. April 2009)

ich? neeeeeee ...
hab nur seit langem wiedermal hier rein geschaut und halt gesehn das du noch "anschluss" suchst


----------



## Knauti (14. April 2009)

das ist schön dann hoff ich mal das wetter bleibt so und ihr macht was


----------



## Gandalf01 (14. April 2009)

Knauti schrieb:


> hey Gandalf
> 
> da ich heute mal frei hatte bin ich mal bei dem laden triebtreter vorbei gefahren wenn es ein laden ist war aber leider keiner da  des wegen weis ich das nicht so genau .
> 
> ...


Hi Knauti,

die sind nich immer da.
Normalerweise fahren die Triebtreter im Montags, diesesmal ist es ausgefallen, weil Ostern war , wegen Montags schau einfach auf den Blog vom "böser_wolf" http://www.schlammspringer.blogspot.com/ da steht immer ob was geht!
Es gibt eine paar gute Strecken im SW-Wald, am Wochenende habe ich einige am Kartoffelbeet (ein paar schöne Sprüge ) und im Dianenlusttrail getroffen. Wenn DU Google Earth hast dann schau Dir mal den Track an, da sind ein paar Trails drauf 

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## böser_wolf (14. April 2009)

tja der laden ist einer nur ohne öffnungszeiten 
anrufen und jemand ist für dich da 
besitzer ist der joscha 
ich schraub da 
ansonsten fahren kannst du hier einiges

meld dich mal per pn 

ich will später noch in den wald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gandalf01 (14. April 2009)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> tja der laden ist einer nur ohne öffnungszeiten
> ...
> ich will später noch in den wald



Hi Walter,

ach hast Du es gut, ich muß arbeiten und heute Abend etwas Krafttraining machen, heute ist nix mit biken.

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Knauti (15. April 2009)

Gandalf01 schrieb:


> Hi Knauti,
> 
> die sind nich immer da.
> Normalerweise fahren die Triebtreter im Montags, diesesmal ist es ausgefallen, weil Ostern war , wegen Montags schau einfach auf den Blog vom "böser_wolf" http://www.schlammspringer.blogspot.com/ da steht immer ob was geht!
> ...


 


HI Gandalf
hab leider kein google earth ich werde mal versuchen ob ich das hin bekomme da ich aber nicht der super computer guru bin weis ich halt noch nicht  wenn ihr mal fahrt im wald einfach mal melden vielleicht kann ich dann ja mal vorbei kommen (wie gesagt bin neu hier und kenn mich noch nicht so gut aus  wohne beim deutschhof das ist beim wildpark da oben.)
bis dahin liebe grüsse


----------



## Knauti (15. April 2009)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> tja der laden ist einer nur ohne öffnungszeiten
> anrufen und jemand ist für dich da
> besitzer ist der joscha
> ich schraub da
> ...


 

hi wolf

sorry  aber was ist pn  bin erst seit ein paar tagen hier.


----------



## Gandalf01 (15. April 2009)

Knauti schrieb:


> hi wolf
> 
> sorry  aber was ist pn  bin erst seit ein paar tagen hier.


Hi Knauti 
ich antworte mal für Walter 
PN steht für Private Nachricht. Links neben einem Beitrag steht immer der Autor, Klick einmal drauf und es erscheint !



> HI Gandalf
> hab leider kein google earth ich werde mal versuchen ob ich das hin bekomme da ich aber nicht der super computer guru bin weis ich halt noch nicht wenn ihr mal fahrt im wald einfach mal melden vielleicht kann ich dann ja mal vorbei kommen (wie gesagt bin neu hier und kenn mich noch nicht so gut aus wohne beim deutschhof das ist beim wildpark da oben.)



Google Earth ist einfach und kostet nichts, hier kannst Du dann die Tracks öffnen und sehen wo wir gefahren sind.
Wann wir das nächste mal im SWE-Wald fahren weiß ich nicht, dass hängt immer davon ob Walter am Donnerstag Zeit hat.
Am Besten ist es immer Montag kurz auf den Blog von "bösen_wolf" schauen ob die Triebtreter fahren und dann in der Cramerstraße vorbei kommen, dann klappts auch mit dem Biken.


>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## scary.master (15. April 2009)

ich hab mir vorgenommen dieses jahr auch mal etwas durch den wald zu "jagen" gibts eig. markierungen das man die strecken besser findet ? ähnlich wie bei den wanderwegen, da sind ja auch farbige striche an den bäumen


----------



## böser_wolf (15. April 2009)

scary.master schrieb:


> ich hab mir vorgenommen dieses jahr auch mal etwas durch den wald zu "jagen" gibts eig. markierungen das man die strecken besser findet ? ähnlich wie bei den wanderwegen, da sind ja auch farbige striche an den bäumen




ne nix ist auch besser so 
wir haben hier eh genug ärger mit den herren in grün
also keine striche an die bäume und keine sinnlosen bauaktionen 
wenn du mit offen augen durch den wald fährst siehst du selbst das eine oder andere 
oder in die stadt
einfach die jungs mit den big bikes fragen


----------



## XhannedgeX (15. April 2009)

Naja anscheinend hat sich ja irgendein Schlaumeier vorm Winter genau das gedacht,von wegen makierte Wege,siehe kartoffelacker... ist ja aber zum glück schon wieder das meiste weg.


----------



## scary.master (15. April 2009)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> ne nix ist auch besser so
> wir haben hier eh genug ärger mit den herren in grün
> also keine striche an die bäume und keine sinnlosen bauaktionen
> wenn du mit offen augen durch den wald fährst siehst du selbst das eine oder andere
> ...



bischen kennen wir uns schon aus, aber wir finden meisten die tollen strecken nichtmehr wieder  oder erst wenn wir schon fast wieder unten sind, ich selbst bin ja noch nicht oft gefahren ich denck wenn ich weng öfters dort war werd ich mich auch so einigermaßen zurechtfinden,


----------



## böser_wolf (15. April 2009)

jep das war der volle held 
falls ich rausfind wers war wird der rosa angemalt

hey hannes transition baut nen neuen dh ler 
http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Transition-TR450-Prototype-2009.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XhannedgeX (16. April 2009)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> jep das war der volle held
> falls ich rausfind wers war wird der rosa angemalt
> 
> hey hannes transition baut nen neuen dh ler
> http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Transition-TR450-Prototype-2009.html



und ich spare schon  aber vllt wirds auch nächste saison was andres.aber der Proto gefällt !


----------



## Knauti (16. April 2009)

hi gandalf

hab es geschaft hab jetzt google earth 
hab mir deine strecken angeschaut sieht interesant aus.
was ich fragen wollte sind da auch so ein paar kleine sprünge dabei 
bin zwar freerider aber ein bisschen hüpfen ist auch schön


----------



## XhannedgeX (16. April 2009)

Knauti schrieb:


> hi gandalf
> 
> hab es geschaft hab jetzt google earth
> hab mir deine strecken angeschaut sieht interesant aus.
> ...



Ja sind schon ein paar sprünge dort, roadgab usw . aber was heißt denn "zwar freerider " ... klingt ja fast so als würde mal als freerider nicht springen wollen  in meiner gallerie sind n paar bilder ausm wald bzw von der strecke


----------



## Gandalf01 (17. April 2009)

Knauti schrieb:


> hi gandalf
> 
> hab es geschaft hab jetzt google earth
> hab mir deine strecken angeschaut sieht interesant aus.
> ...



Hi Knauti,
ein paar kleine Sprünge gibt's am Kartoffelbeet und im Dianenlusttrail, das wirst Du schon finden.
Das "Kartoffelbeet" findest Du auf dem Track in der Nähe von Üchtelhausen , der Dianenlustrail ist die Peterstirn rauf und dann ...
Schön ist auch der lange Trail oben im Wald Richtung Kaltenhof.


>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Gandalf01 (17. April 2009)

scary.master schrieb:


> ich hab mir vorgenommen dieses jahr auch mal etwas durch den wald zu "jagen" gibts eig. markierungen das man die strecken besser findet ? ähnlich wie bei den wanderwegen, da sind ja auch farbige striche an den bäumen



Dann ist es das beste wenn Du Dich Montags den Triebtretern anschließt, die können Dir eine Menge schöner Stellen zeigen 

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## Knauti (19. April 2009)

XhannedgeX schrieb:


> Ja sind schon ein paar sprünge dort, roadgab usw . aber was heißt denn "zwar freerider " ... klingt ja fast so als würde mal als freerider nicht springen wollen  in meiner gallerie sind n paar bilder ausm wald bzw von der strecke


 


das war so nicht gemeint ich dachte nur weil dh fahrer bissi krasser drauf sind für mich sogar zu kras  
ich bin da noch ein bissi vorsichtig beim fahren da ich das nicht so oft gemacht habe, war ein mal in willingen, weis nicht ob dir das was sagt aber da hab ich blut geleckt wenn mann das so sagen darf 
und für dh ist mein bike auch nicht gerade das richtige fahre ein "univega ram E-90" ist ein enduro  finde ist ein echt geiles teil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knauti (26. April 2009)

hallo zusammen wolte mal fragen wer lust hat am 1.mai mit in den bikepark winterberg zukommen. da ich mich da mit einem freund treffen will aber je mehr leute man sind des so mehr spass macht es.
also meldet euch wenn ihr lust habt.

bis dahin LG 
Knauti


----------



## scary.master (1. Mai 2009)

gibts hier eig. auch ´n paar in meinem alter ? so zwischen 15 und 17


----------



## Gandalf01 (2. Mai 2009)

scary.master schrieb:


> gibts hier eig. auch ´n paar in meinem alter ? so zwischen 15 und 17



Ja bei der Bike Unit sind mit SIcherheit ein paar in deinem Alter ! Die machen nicht nur BMX.


>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## nightrider91 (2. Mai 2009)

scary.master schrieb:


> gibts hier eig. auch ´n paar in meinem alter ? so zwischen 15 und 17




ja zum beispiel ich


----------



## scary.master (2. Mai 2009)

nightrider91 schrieb:


> ja zum beispiel ich



hasd du icq ? oder bisd im mfc ?
würde passen würde mich auch mal in den beriech light freeride einordnen wenn auch mit drang zum härteren


----------



## Knauti (3. Mai 2009)

hallo scary.master 

hört sich gut an auf was für ein fahr still du stehst.
da ich neu in schweinfurt bin such ich noch anschluss was das biken an geht 
da ich echt nicht weis wo man hier so fahren kann.
wenn du mal lust hast kannst ja mall schreiben.

bis dahin erst mal schöne grüße.


----------



## nightrider91 (3. Mai 2009)

@knauti 
ich binn eigentlich auch immer auf der suche nach leuten die lust ham mit mir zu fahren
du kannst mir ja mal ne pm schreiben


----------



## scary.master (3. Mai 2009)

nightrider91 schrieb:


> @knauti
> ich binn eigentlich auch immer auf der suche nach leuten die lust ham mit mir zu fahren
> du kannst mir ja mal ne pm schreiben



kennst du dich an der peterstirn aus ? wo die ganzen strecken sind,
sobald mein helm usw... da is können wir gerne mal zu 3t fahren wenn ihr lust habt und das wetter mitmacht.
und ohne helm und schoner brauch ich da oben garnicht loszufahren ^^


----------



## Steevens91 (3. Mai 2009)

Sers Jungs,

bin auch 17 
aber ich würd mcih net in den Bereich light-freeride sondern eher abfahrtsorientierte Touren einordnen. 

Aber wenn ihr ne Runde dreht könnt ihr Bescheid sagen,
hab msn+icq+mfc 

Gruß


----------



## scary.master (3. Mai 2009)

Steevens91 schrieb:


> Sers Jungs,
> 
> bin auch 17
> aber ich würd mcih net in den Bereich light-freeride sondern eher abfahrtsorientierte Touren einordnen.
> ...



na dann mal her mit dem mfc nick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knauti (4. Mai 2009)

das hört sich gut an ihr zwei wenn wir uns einig werden wann wir fahren, können wir bestimmt mal viel spass haben.


----------



## Mephato (16. Juni 2009)

Hi Leute =) cool zu sehn das es hier in SW auchn paar MTBler gibt.
Zuwievielt fahrt ihr den so und wo fahrt ihr rum? Bin nen Anfänger und tucker mit meinem alten Gaul, den ich leider noch bis Ende Juni quälen darf, bis ich mein neues Cube bekomm, hier rum.


Greez Andi


----------



## böser_wolf (17. Juni 2009)

guten morgen ja da gibts einige

du kannst morgen abend bei den jungs mitfahren
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=333586&page=119

die sind am do abend im schweinfurter wald

am montag bei uns  www.triebtreter.com
www.schlammspringer.blogspot.com
immer 19uhr

oder wenns um bmx und dirt geht hier mal melden 
www.bike-unit.de

nur tu uns allen einen gefallen stell keine bilder  
von strecken hier rein !!!!

grüß vom wolf


----------



## Mephato (17. Juni 2009)

Guten Morgen, die Woche wirds schlecht, da ich 2. Schicht hab. Ich schau halt dann nächste Woche nochmal. Danke für die Links und hab das Bild schon rausgenommen. sry hatte ich nicht gewusst.
Grüße Andi


----------



## scary.master (7. März 2010)

hier hatt sich ja schon ewig nixmehr getan,
neues jahr, neues glück.
weiß jemand was wies dieses jahr da oben ausschaut ? und vorallem anlässlich der neuen oberbürgermeisterwahl, vlt hatt der neue OBM ja verständniss und wir bekommen die strecke legalisiert ?

hoffe auf jeden fall das das wetter sich bald ändert und die strecke wieder befahrbar wird


----------



## XhannedgeX (8. März 2010)

wow,da glaubt also wirklich noch einer in das gute im Menschen  na ich glaub ja kaum dass sich da was legales verwirklichen lässt...
aber ja die strecke ist befahrbar und im gleichen (schlechten) Zustand wie vor dem Schnee  aber evtl finden sich ja fließige Leute die das wieder bissl ausbessern 
Fährst du da öfter,wenn ja, welches Rad usw ?


----------



## scary.master (8. März 2010)

letztes jahr war ich leider nur 3 mal, da hatte ich auch noch nicht so das rad dazu ums richtig krachen zu lassen, für dieses jahr mit neuem bike hab ich mir fest vorgenommen so 1-2 mal im monat mindestens
so schauts bike aus, nur mitlerweile sind K24 mit stahlflexleitungen drann,


----------



## XhannedgeX (8. März 2010)

na schaut doch recht brauchbar aus,hab dich auch noch nie gesehn dort ... aber falls du mal jemand mitn ironhorse/liteville/sunn siehst,einfach ansprechen, bin eigentlich sogut wie jedes wochenende fahren


----------



## scary.master (14. April 2010)

gibts hier zufällig jemanden aus gochsheim mit nem orangenem fr/dh bike ? mit ner schwartzen Boxxer 2010 ? 
derjenige is zu schnell an mir vorbeigefahren, konnt ihn nich ansprechen xD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## casimodo (14. April 2010)

n´abend.
schön zu sehen das es in schweinfurt abfartsorientierte menschen gibt. wohne erst seit dezember hier und meine ersten bikeausflüge waren in richtung hammelburg und osternohe, aber wenn es hier irgendwo was zum hochschieben und runterfahren gibt bin ich gerne dabei. 
dieses we geht es wieder richtung osternohe, aber es wird sich bestimmt mal eine we finden wo mal mal gemeinsam den den schweinfurter wald unsicher machen kann...so long


----------



## scary.master (14. April 2010)

also ich bin gerne dabei, sobald ich wieder aufs bike darf (übernächste woche warscheinlich)
find die strecken in schweinfurt nur leider selber nicht


----------



## böser_wolf (14. April 2010)

so die damen 
am samstag is angrillen 
wie immer für lau 
 (wer bock hat kann ne spende für die bike-unit machen)
von 13-15uhr am laden 
wer bock hat ne locker runde mit mir 
kartoffelbeet + was neuem was die meisten nicht kennen 
maloja wäre auch da fast alles 

und wo na bei den triebtretern


----------



## scary.master (14. April 2010)

ARGGHHHHHHH und ich darf warscheinlich nicht ins gelände mit dem bike -.- 
mal schaun ob ichs zum grillen schaff, habs mir mal in den kalender geschrieben


----------



## Gandalf01 (15. April 2010)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> so die damen
> am samstag is angrillen
> wie immer für lau
> (wer bock hat kann ne spende für die bike-unit machen)
> ...



Super Walter,

diesen Samstag geht es eher, ob ich allerdings mein Bike mitbringe steht noch in den Sternen, denn mir fehlt noch mein Fahrradträger für neue Auto.


----------



## Akkuschrauber (15. April 2010)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> so die damen
> am samstag is angrillen
> wie immer für lau
> (wer bock hat kann ne spende für die bike-unit machen)
> ...


 

..... was die meisten nicht kennen??? Mein Junior hat keine neue Kicker geschaufelt.
Gruß Ernie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## böser_wolf (15. April 2010)

Akkuschrauber schrieb:


> ..... was die meisten nicht kennen??? Mein Junior hat keine neue Kicker geschaufelt.
> Gruß Ernie



ne ihr schon 
ihr wart ja erst mit der reisegruppe dort 
geht mehr an die hassberger/steigerwälder jungs

is eh wetter abhängig


----------



## mpk1501 (16. Januar 2011)

hi leute!wollte mal nachfragen ob es noch strecken in sw gibt?und wenn ja wo!ich komme aus oerlebach bei bad kissingen und hier ist voll tote hose!und imma aleine rumfahren macht auch nicht wirklich spass!währe cool wenn ihr mir helfen könntet!


----------



## scary.master (16. Januar 2011)

schau mal hier rein, da steht eig. alles aktuelle


----------



## mpk1501 (26. Januar 2011)

danke aber da tummeln sich fast nur touren fahrer rum!
nächste anfrage wer von den abfahrtsorientierten hat von morgen bis sonntag zeit den sw wäldern n bissl zu fahren?


----------



## Wellblech (26. Januar 2011)

FC Külsheim 1932 &
Förderverein 2003

...präsentieren das nächste Event in der Brunnenstadt...

 16. Juli 2011  

8.  Külsheimer

12-Stunden MTB-Rennen

..das größte Bike-Spektakel in der Region
Die Sieger erhalten einen Pokal unseres Hauptsponsors Weberei Pahl Külsheim


Anmeldung ab 1. Februar 2011 möglich.


Mehr Infos unter: www.12Stundenrennen.de


----------



## cTv (31. Juli 2011)

mpk1501 schrieb:


> danke aber da tummeln sich fast nur touren fahrer rum!
> nächste anfrage wer von den abfahrtsorientierten hat von morgen bis sonntag zeit den sw wäldern n bissl zu fahren?



Hi,
solche leuts such ich auch! komme direkt aus sw und wäre froh ein paar leute zu finden die trails und gute bergabstrecken im raum sw kennen und öffter fahren und auch noch leuts mitnehmen!


----------



## GKD (31. Juli 2011)

Schau mal bei Facebook und such nach den einschlägigen Wörtern. Es gibt ne ganz nette Gruppe mit über 100 Leuten - da ergibt sich schon die ein oder andere Fahrt.
Abfahrtsorientiert bin ich auch gerne dabei - die ein oder andere Strecke hab ich schon in einem Jahr kennengelernt  

Grüße


----------



## Zacharel (16. August 2011)

Hallo erstmal

Ich bin vor ca. 1,5 Jahren nach SW gezogen(Studium ftw..)
Hab wieder seit kurzen nen aktuelles Mtb. 
Kann mir jemand Tipps (Googlemaps oder der gleichen) geben, wo ich und meine Freundin ordentlich im Wald abrocken können? 


mfg Andreas

p.s. Hätte auch notfalls Navi(Iphone)


----------



## Krautrider (20. August 2011)

Hey hey, grüße aus Geo. War länger nicht mehr am "beet", gibts das noch?
Würden uns freuen wenn wir die sprungfreudigen Pigfurter auch mal auf unserer Piste begrüßen dürfen. Haben einige neue obstacles zu bieten Eine nette session mit neuen Gesichtern wäre mal was feines, Gruß Henning


----------



## Gandalf01 (22. August 2011)

Krautrider schrieb:


> Hey hey, grüße aus Geo. War länger nicht mehr am "beet", gibts das noch?
> Würden uns freuen wenn wir die sprungfreudigen Pigfurter auch mal auf unserer Piste begrüßen dürfen. Haben einige neue obstacles zu bieten Eine nette session mit neuen Gesichtern wäre mal was feines, Gruß Henning



Das gibt es noch 

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Krautrider (25. August 2011)

Hatte mal was von fiesen Waldarbeitern gehört


----------



## cTv (25. August 2011)

nope... das beet steht noch wie eh und je


----------



## GKD (26. August 2011)

Das war schon im März. Hat aber nichts mit fiesen Waldarbeitern zu tun gehabt. War eine ganz normale Beforstung.
@cTv: man könnte sagen besser denn je


----------



## Mephato (26. August 2011)

Naja fies waren die trotzdem 
Bis auf ein Punkt(Kicker) stimmt die letzte Aussage =)


----------



## FreerideBasti (1. September 2011)

Ja neue Gesichter auf unseren Trail wäre mal was feines und wir hätten mal wieder ne Abwechslung  Vielleicht wird es ja wieder so spannend wie es beim Daniel war


----------



## Yannik2Go (10. August 2012)

Hallo,

komme aus Schonungen und wollte mal fragen, ob mir einer aus der Umgebung, die schönen Trails in und um SW zeigen könnte. Und dann auch mit mir befahren. 
Denn nur der Trail in Mainberg/Kaltenhof wird auf dauer langweilig.

Und jedes Wochenede in einen Bikepark zu fahren geht auf meinen Geldbeutel. Bin halt noch Student 

Also schreibt mich einfach mal an, wenn jemand Lust haben sollte.


----------



## Gandalf01 (10. August 2012)

@Yannik2Go

falls Du Facebook hast dann schau mal hier:

https://www.facebook.com/groups/204212026258965/


oder auch im NachbarThread
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=434995&page=94

Da fahren ein Menge Leute in SWE und Haßfurt 

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## faradfara (27. August 2012)

Habe eine vllt. etwas seltsame Anfrage:

Mache ab 01.Oktober 6 Monate Praktiukm nebst Bachelorabreit in SW.
Suche Leute die mir dann mal bisschen die Gegend zeigen und brauche nebenbei noch eine lustige WG. Jemand Ideen?


----------



## Gandalf01 (28. August 2012)

faradfara schrieb:


> Habe eine vllt. etwas seltsame Anfrage:
> 
> Mache ab 01.Oktober 6 Monate Praktiukm nebst Bachelorabreit in SW.
> Suche Leute die mir dann mal bisschen die Gegend zeigen und brauche nebenbei noch eine lustige WG. Jemand Ideen?



Hi,
falls Du eine facebook account hast schau hier:

https://www.facebook.com/groups/204212026258965/

oder auch im NachbarThread
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=434995&page=95


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yoshimura (1. September 2012)

Fährt jemand morgen Nachmittag ne Tour im Schweinfurter Stadtwald?

Hätte große Lust auf die Trails dort - kenn mich aber leider nicht aus und finde sie noch nicht allein 

Wer nimmt mich mit...


----------



## böser_wolf (2. September 2012)

also ich bin in wü
es gibt aber ne facebook gruppen fahrt
immer montags

mitnehmen?  kein auto?


----------



## Yoshimura (2. September 2012)

@ böser_wolf - Nach SW zu kommen ist kein Problem. Auto hab ich natürlich. Ich kenn mich nur im Stadtwald nicht aus und brauch nen Guide der mir dort die Trails zeigt.....

Von der Montags-Gruppe hab ich schon gehört - allerdings schaffe ich es wegen der Arbeit nicht - deswegen bleibt nur das Wochenende zum fahren... 

Wenn sich keiner für ne SW-Tour meldet fahr ich halt heute wieder weng im Steigerwald rum... Schwanberg, Friedrichsberg, Stollberg oder so....


----------



## Yoshimura (7. September 2012)

Gibt's dieses Wochenende evtl. Leute die im Schweinfurter Wald fahren...???
Kenn mich immer noch nicht dort aus und würde mich dann gern anschließen 

Wer schön wenn sich jemand hier oder per P.M. meldet !!!


----------



## CyberMaka2013 (16. April 2013)

Hallo,
Suche leute im landkreis Schweinfurt die Enduro/freeride/downhill fahren

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Martin


----------



## Yoshimura (16. April 2013)

Hallo,

ich würde mich anschließen. Suche immer noch Guide's die mir die guten Strecken im Stadtwald näher bringen. Kenn mich zwar schon ein bissl aus aber ich denke es gibt noch einiges zu entdecken.. ;9

Bitte melden wer Interesse hat mit mir zu fahren....

Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Domingo_Chavec (16. April 2013)

Hallo ihr Beiden,

wir, also meistens zwei Kollegen und ich, fahren immer so Samstags früh ab ca. 9:30 Uhr in Schonungen. Unser Schwerpunkt liegt im Endurobereich entsprechend auch die Bikes - Federweg +160 mm. Also gemütlich Bergauf und ordentlich Bergab. Bergab ausschließlich über Singletrails. Bei interesse lasst mir mal ne PN zukommen.

Gruß

Christian

P.S.: Interessant wie dieser Thread immer wieder mal hochkommt ... ;-)


----------



## CyberMaka2013 (16. April 2013)

ich kann meine gabel manuell zwischen 140-180 mm regeln.


----------



## CyberMaka2013 (16. April 2013)

ich wohne 10 km außerhalb von sw richtung kitzingen. Verfügt jemand FB etc. ?


----------



## Domingo_Chavec (19. April 2013)

Also, wer morgen so gegen 9:30 - 9:40 Uhr in Schonungen beim Rathaus steht wird mitgenommen!


----------



## rebirth (20. April 2013)

würd auch mal mitfahren. ob ichs morgen (früh) zeitlich geregelt bekomme weiß ich allerdings nicht. Fahrt ihr die Sprüng usw im Stadtwald?
 @CyberMaka2013 meinst du Facebook? Gibts da ne gruppe oder was?


----------



## CyberMaka2013 (20. April 2013)

Ja die gruppe heißt " Mountainbiker Schweinfurt "


----------



## rebirth (20. April 2013)

hmm, in der gruppe bin ich. da geht aber net wircklich was, oder?  
Was fahrt ihr denn so? Enduro ist immer so ne sache, das lässt sich gut auslegen.


----------



## Domingo_Chavec (21. April 2013)

Klar, die meisten Sprünge liegen bei uns auf der Strecke und was nicht zu extrem ist wird halt mitgenommen. Das schöne ist, dass man jede Saisson in SW was neues entdecken kann. Somit hiermal auch ein Lob an die Trailbauer!


----------



## Geronimo1 (21. April 2013)

Servus noch leute hier die gerne biken? wir suchen noch paar mit denen man mal was unternehmen kann=) meldet euch doch mal 01749385123


----------



## rebirth (21. April 2013)

Tu dir doch selbst nen gefallen und gib deine nummer per PN weiter.

Woher seit "ihr" denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yoshimura (22. April 2013)

Wenn's nach Schweinfurt geht bin ich immer gern dabei...
Einfach mal per PM bei mir melden vorher.


----------



## Rider2010 (22. Juni 2013)

Falls jemand lust hat sich mir anzuschliessen ich mach ne Tour! 
Start is Schonungen Rathaus um ca 9.30-9.45 Uhr !
Heute natürlich !  
Da heute Domingo_Chavec nicht kann bin ich alleine am start!


----------



## Yoshimura (22. Juni 2013)

Schade, schaff ich leider nicht mehr. Hätte erst heute Mittag Zeit gehabt.

War dieses Jahr noch nicht in Schweinfurt und würde sehr gerne wieder mal dort fahren... ;(

Vll. fährt ja heute Nachmittag jemand der meinen Tour-GUIDE spielen will/kann.... 

Einfach mal per PN melden !!!


----------



## ChipsCracker (24. Juni 2013)

Hey,

gerade der richtige Bereich für mich. 

Wenn man jemand Begleitung will bzw. mich mitnehmen würde schreibt mir eine PN. 
von mir aus auch heute noch


----------



## rebirth (24. Juni 2013)

heute sollte die "montagstour" an der peterstirn starten. uhrzeit denk ich gegen 18:00.


----------



## böser_wolf (24. Juni 2013)

gibts die noch?  
bin da raus    war mir zu kurbellastig


----------



## rebirth (24. Juni 2013)

die gibts wieder. bisher aber nur ne handvoll teilnehmer. ob die schnellen dabei sind kann ich allerdings net sagen


----------



## böser_wolf (24. Juni 2013)

ah ok 
es war auch zu groß


----------



## keffers (26. Juni 2013)

CyberMaka2013 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Suche leute im landkreis Schweinfurt die Enduro/freeride/downhill fahren
> 
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen
> ...



bist du der martin s. aus facebook? 

ich glaub wir müssen doch ma zusammen biken gehen, gern auch ma in park oder so 

gruß Kevin A.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## keffers (26. Juni 2013)

gibts heir eig. leut die auch ab und an in bikepark fahren? war jez selbst noch net so oft und such nach paar leuten


----------



## Yoshimura (25. Juli 2013)

Fährt HEUTE ABEND noch jemand im Schweinfurter Stadtwald.
Hätte JETZT spontan Lust auf eine kleine Feierabend-Tour.... 

Kenn mich aber leider immer noch nicht aus und finde die "guten Trails" nicht ;(

Wer GUIDE spielen möchte kann sich ja per PN melden


----------



## Yoshimura (25. Juli 2013)

Fährt morgen Früh oder Nachmittag jemand im Schweinfurter-Wald?


----------



## froride (3. August 2013)

Sonntag fahre ich in SW wenn das Wetter hält.
Fahre aber die guten Trails mehrmals, also gute Beine sollten dabei sein.


----------



## Yoshimura (16. November 2013)

Muss den Schweinfurt-Thread mal wieder bissl hochschubsen 


War schon EWIG nicht mehr in Schweinfurt fahren und würd gern mal wieder.... 


Ist heute oder morgen jemand unterwegs? 


In welchem Zustand ist die Strecke.... auch wenn's jetzt zwei Tage nicht geregnet hat werden die Trail's wohl noch ziemlich "schmierig" sein... oder ???


Freu mich auf jeden Fall über jede Antwort oder ne PM !!!


lg
Thomas


----------



## keffers (16. November 2013)

thomas es is arsch kalt
immer diese schön wetter biker hier...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yoshimura (16. November 2013)

@keffers


Awa nix kalt ..... GEIL WAR's 


War heute mit Michael unterwegs und komm grad HEIM von der SW-Tour.


Bissl rutschig war's halt .... aber sonst hat's FUN gemacht 


Was macht die Schulter? - Näheres aber besser per PM 


cu


----------



## G-ZERO FX (18. Januar 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte morgen mal wieder in den Schweinfurter Stadtwald zum Biken. Wie sind da denn momentan die Trail(Boden)Verhältnisse? Bin mit nem blutigen Anfänger unterwegs. 
Ist es sehr (unfahrbar)schlammig, oder nur schlammig?

Alternativ könnten wir in der nähe von Würzburg bleiben. Da kenn ich mich besser aus und kann in ein Gebiet fahren welches auch bei Sauwetter noch gut Fahrbar ist.


----------



## Jody (18. Januar 2014)

hi, fahre morgen das erste mal nach schweinfurt. da solls ja einige gute strecken geben... kann mir jemand was empfehlen oder hätte jemand bock mir vor ort was zu zeigen? stehe auf flowtrails, bergauf is kein problem, an sprünge arbeite ich mich gerade ran...

peace, jody


----------



## Yoshimura (18. Januar 2014)

Also ich glaub kaum das die Strecken in Schweinfurt zur Zeit besonders viel Spaß machen.

Es wird dort wohl genauso aussehen wie auf allen anderen TRAILS in der Gegend..... SCHLAMM, SCHLAMM, SCHLAMM.

Komme auch grad vom biken. Schö war's... !!!

Am Schwanberg geht's eigentlich grad noch so... aber man muss es schon mögen sich durch diesen Schmotter zu wühlen 

Aber davon abgesehen hätte ich auch ma wieder Lust auf den Schweinfurter Stadtwald.....

Dort sind einfach die besten Trails dies in der Nähe gibt


----------



## Ritter Runkel (21. Januar 2014)

Hallo, ich hoffe, ihr könnt mir etwas helfen. Bin 3 Tage zur SRAM-Schulung in Schweinfurt und wollte nach Feierabend (16 Uhr) ein bissl radeln. Kenne mich kein bisschen aus. Fährt jemand eine Runde and die ich mich hängen kann bzw.wo gibt es die schönsten Pfade (die man auch findet)?	Grüße aus Halle	Marc


----------



## rebirth (21. Januar 2014)

fahr doch mit den sram jungs. die gurken da auch ständig rum.


----------



## Yoshimura (22. Januar 2014)

Immer noch keine Aussage dazu wie es im Stadtwald im Moment aussieht.
Ist doch sicher jemand am Wochenende gefahren. Kurzes Statement wäre nett... 
Ich würde nämlich auch sehr gern mal wieder nach SW düsen...


----------



## rebirth (22. Januar 2014)

Schlimmer als "überall" kanna ja net sein, oder? Wann hast denn geplant dort zu fahren?


----------



## Yoshimura (22. Januar 2014)

Klar ne Schlammschlacht ist es überall im Moment 

Aber ich finde es gibt trotzdem Unterschiede von Strecke zu Strecke.

Am Schwannberg kann man z.B. wirklich noch sehr gut fahren.... (verhältnismäßig

Während Stollberg, Friedrichsberg usw. eigentlich komplett "unfahrbar" bzw. "spaßfrei" zu fahren sind.

Dort kommt man teilweise im Schmodder einfach nicht mehr voran egal ob Bergauf oder Bergab 

Also ich kann eigentlich nur Samstag oder Sonntag Nachmittag......


----------



## pinguin (26. Januar 2014)

Aktuell ne komplette Wasserschlacht. Aber, wenn man einmal dreckich ist, dann ists ja eh wurscht. Reifen sind auch egal, es rutscht quasi alles


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beastie Boys (11. März 2014)

Hey Leute da ich zum 01.06 nach Schweinfurt ziehe und ich aus Stuttgart komme suche ich ein paar coole strecken zum biken bin mit nem dh bike unterwegs. Kann mir einer evt bissle helfen oder wo trifft man sich so in Schweinfurt nach dem biken gibt es eine kneipe wo sich alle treffen nach dem biken ????

Ps ist jemand am Montag den 17.03 in Fiddlers irish pup bin dort auch evtl kann man sich ja treffen. Uhrzeit ist noch nicht sicher


----------



## keffers (11. März 2014)

hast auch bock ab und an in park zu schauen?


----------



## rebirth (12. März 2014)

Hey, jetzt wo das thema grad hoch geholt wird: wo bzw. wie organisiert sich denn die "szene" in sw? Hier geht nix und auf fb geht auch net viel... Oder hats da aktive gruppen in denen ich nicht bin?! 

Grüße


----------



## Beastie Boys (12. März 2014)

wenn es die zeit zu lässt geh ich auch mal in park aber ehr selden.


----------



## Domingo_Chavec (12. März 2014)

rebirth wir, zwo bis vier Biker, fahren fast jeden Samstag oder Sonntag so um 8:30 Uhr in der Früh ab Schonungen nette kleine Touren(ca. 35-40 km und 700-1000 Hm). Gemütlich bergauf und schnell bergab, also mittleres Tempo. Sag bescheid, wenn du mal mit möchtest.


----------



## Yannik2Go (13. März 2014)

Kommt ihr aus Schonungen, kenne ich euch? Wohne da nämlich am Wochenede


----------



## rebirth (13. März 2014)

Wir können gern mal was nicht-cc-lastiges ausmachen


----------



## Domingo_Chavec (13. März 2014)

> Wir können gern mal was nicht-cc-lastiges ausmachen



Sehr schön. Dann sag ich jetzt mal, dass wir uns am Samstag den 15.03. um 09:00 Uhr *bei*(nicht in) Schonungen treffen und die Trails bis SWC unsicher machen. Solange es nicht in Strömen regnet und nur ein wenig feucht ist wird gefahren! Wer bock hat mitzufahren schreibt mir ne PN, da gibts dann den genauen Ort ;-)



> Kommt ihr aus Schonungen, kenne ich euch? Wohne da nämlich am Wochenede


Nein, nur ich wohne dort. Bin aber auch nur am Wochenende dort zu Haus - leider :-( Der Trail vom Kreuzberg bis hinunter zum Radweg nach Marktsteinach am Waldrand entlang ist einer meiner Lieblingstrails. Schön schnell und immer gut fahrbar, egal ob trocken oder feucht. Cool fand ich noch, als der Baumstumpf, wo die Siedlung anfängt, als Kicker zu gebrauchen war. Leider ist er nicht mehr gut in Form, aber seis drum.


----------



## keffers (21. März 2014)

sind am sonntag baar leute am kartoffelbeet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yannik2Go (22. März 2014)

Ich, eventuell. Kommt aufs Wetter drauf an.


----------



## keffers (22. März 2014)

jo bei mir auch


----------



## Seppl- (8. Mai 2014)

So jetzt sag ich a ma Servus,

Ich bin der Seppl, komm aus Schweinfurt und bin fortgeschrittener Anfänger ohne jegliche Kondition, Fachkenntnis und/oder sonstiges ;-)
Dennoch fahre ich wöchentlich mehrmals zum Lindenbrünnle oder Peterstirn und anschließend meist nochmal naufs Schießhaus, während diesen kleinen Touren wird Berg auf viel geflucht und bergab oft frohlockt 

Falls sich jemand anschließen möchte ist das natürlich keinerlei Problem, was ich persönlich nicht bieten kann ist Fachkompetenz (gerne lasse ich mir das ein oder andere sagen/zeigen und nehme natürlich jeden tip gerne an) , eine Unterhaltung wenns bergauf geht ist auch nicht möglich (da hab ich mit fluchen genug zu tun) und die Mörder Waden fehlen natürlich auch und somit gehts zügig und dennoch gemütlich daher.

Wer dies alles in Kauf nehmen kann/mag, der möge sich doch einfach melden. Meist bin ich auch nicht alleine unterwegs, ein Kumpel ist oftmals am Start. Aber je mehr desto besser sage ich mal (beim Schnäpse trinken auch ganz vorteilhaft)

Liebe Grüße 

Seppl


----------



## rebirth (8. Mai 2014)

Da bin ich gern ma dabei


----------



## Yoshimura (8. Mai 2014)

Für ne Enduro-Tour durch den SWer Wald bin ich auch immer zu haben...


----------



## Seppl- (8. Mai 2014)

Ihr wollt doch nur was zum lachen haben 

Hab mir jetzt erst mal überbrückungsweise einen 
"Norco Sasquatch" geholt, sobald er da ist und ich fahrbereit bin, melde ich mich einfach hier nochmal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OlafDingo (13. Mai 2014)

Hi Biker 

wollt mich ma kurz vorstellen da ich neu im Forum bin.
Ich komme aus Dingolshausen. Fahr seit ca. 2-3 regelmässig Rad und der MTB-Virus hat mich letzten August erwischt =)
Bin hier auf der suche nach anderen Gleichgesinnten für gemeinsamme Touren oder auch für die ein oder andere Trainingseinheit da auch ein wenig sportlicher Ehrgeiz vorhanden ist.

mfg Olaf


----------



## Yoshimura (13. Mai 2014)

@ OlafDingo

Hi...

ich komme aus Prichsenstadt. Können uns ja mal für ne gemeinsame Steigerwald-Tour verabreden.

Schreib bei Interesse halt einfach mal ne PN 

Bis dann...

Thomas


----------



## rebirth (13. Mai 2014)

PN is doch kacke... Außer du möchtest unbedingt zu zweit fahren


----------



## froride (5. Juni 2014)

Pfingstmontag 13Uhr starte ich hier auf dem Parkplatz:

https://www.google.co.uk/maps/place/50°04'25.9"N 10°13'16.1"E/@50.073858,10.221152,1683m/data=!3m2!1e3!4b1!4m2!3m1!1s0x0:0x0

Werde die meisten Spaßtrails abfahren, bergauf wird aber nicht unbedingt Kaffee gekocht.


----------



## rebirth (6. Juni 2014)

Keine zeit, oder was?


----------



## froride (6. Juni 2014)

Doch, doch, Zeit ist genug da. Viel Zeit führt zu viel Training und das führt zu guten Beinen.


----------



## DK28021991 (7. Juli 2014)

Servus zusammen,

gibt es aktuell paar Freerider die im SWler Wald unterwegs sind? Hab mir am Wochenende ein Trek Remedy 9 gegönnt und würde gern paar Touren im SWler Wald fahren. Kenne leider noch nicht so viele Freeride/Downhill strecken im Wald.

Gruß

Dominik


----------



## rebirth (7. Juli 2014)

HI, falls was zusammen geht wäre ich gern ma (wieder) dabei. In SW war ich scho ewig nimmer :/


----------



## Yoshimura (7. Juli 2014)

Also wir sind ne kleine bunt zusammen gewürfelte Truppe von Leuten die eigentlich ziemlich regelmäßig in SW fahren.
Kannst dich uns ja gern anschließen. Das wäre dann das 3. TREK in der Gruppe - neben SLASH und RUMPELFISCH 

Schweinfurter Wald is GEIL !!!


----------



## rebirth (7. Juli 2014)

Ich auch?  

Wann fahrt ihr normaler weiße?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seppl- (7. Juli 2014)

Ich würde auch so gerne, aber immer noch kein Ersatz fürs gebrochene


----------



## rebirth (7. Juli 2014)

hol dir doch nen 456


----------



## Seppl- (7. Juli 2014)

Such die ganze Zeit noch den geldscheisser, finde ihn nicht


----------



## rebirth (7. Juli 2014)

das 456 war doch grad super günstig

*edit*  ists immer noch: http://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/FROO456E2/on-one-456-evo2-frame

*edit2* aber vorsicht, nur 34er Steuerrohr


----------



## Seppl- (7. Juli 2014)

Ja net schlecht, geht derzeit leider nicht. Hab auch alle Teile schon verkauft.


----------



## isikiking (16. Juli 2014)

moin. bin der ibo. Wer hat heute mal Lust für eins zwei Stunden Wald ?
muß mein neues Norco testen; )


----------



## keffers (16. Juli 2014)

heut abend fahr ich mit 3 leuten um halb 7 vom silvana los, kommm dazu


----------



## isikiking (16. Juli 2014)

Hi, bin Grad oben gewesen  
nächstes mal dann. Freu mich


----------



## isikiking (29. Juli 2014)

Hi Leute! bin der ibo!
Ich will am Samstag nach Steinach oder Osternohe. 
könnte noch einen mitnehmen.  wer hätte lust?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## keinNAMEfrei (20. November 2014)

Hi,

wie siehts generell in der gegend um Schweinfurt mit MTB aus? - Qualität und Qantität? Höhendifferenzen? Gebaute trails oder wanderwege? flowig schnell glatt oder ruppig hakelig technisch oder beides?

Wie groß ist die Szene - oder macht jeder sein eigenes(kleine Gruppen) ding?


----------



## Seppl- (20. November 2014)

Eher klein bis mittlere Gruppen, Kumpels und ich, sind 3 Leute fahren oft und sehen viele leute die alleine unterwegs sind. 

Würde behaupten das es in schweinfurt reichlich Sachen gibt, von Waldwegen über gebaute trails, kurvig bis hin zu sprüngen, auch ruppig und teilweise Anspruchsvolle Abfahrten. 

Lg Seppl


----------



## froride (20. November 2014)

Trailbiking, vor allem schnell, winklig und flowig. Meist aber kein sehr steiles Gefälle und die Geschwindigkeit kommt eher aus den Beinen. Aber für jede Könnerstufe fahrbar, weil die Geschwindigkeit den Schwierigkeitsgrad bestimmt. Manche vermeintlich einfache Trails können mit Speed ganz schön tricky sein.
Die schönsten Sachen sind allein schwer zu finden.


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (20. November 2014)

froride schrieb:


> Manche vermeintlich einfache Trails können mit Speed ganz schön tricky sein.



Sicher aber Trails die im Schritttempo Tricky sind machen ebenso Spaß ;-) OK, danke - länge - ca. 1km?


----------



## Seppl- (20. November 2014)

Hätte da so n Bild bei Bedarf, auf dem man n paar Trails eingezeichnet sieht ;-) bei Interesse einfach ne Nachricht senden.


----------



## rebirth (20. November 2014)

wieso mach mer net einfach mal was aus?  würd auch gern wieder öfter in SW fahren..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seppl- (20. November 2014)

Ich fahr nur mit leut die bergauf a ma schieben


----------



## rebirth (20. November 2014)

passt


----------



## Seppl- (20. November 2014)

Ach wenns läfft dann läffts halt!


----------



## Seppl- (21. November 2014)

Also wir fahren morgen früh 9:00-15:00 Uhr ab schweinfurt Marktplatz, sind zu zweit, geht Richtung peterstirn- dianeslust- da oben weng rum-Kartoffelbeet- mal schauen was da gegenüber ist Richtung Mainberg, Beine sind nicht gut dafür aber die dummen Sprüche  also wer Bock hat auf langsam Berg auf und Mittel Berg ab mit Pausen um den Asthma inhalator rauszukramen mit abschließendem  im almrösl der meldet sich!  

Gruß Seppl


----------



## Yoshimura (21. November 2014)

09-15 Uhr..... 6 Stunden. HOCHACHTUNG !!!
Schade, is mir leider zu früh .. und zu lang


----------



## Seppl- (21. November 2014)

Als ob wir die ganze Zeit fahren Haha  nene ganz locker und geschmeidig bewegen wir uns fort, dauert ja auch immer bis wir unsere alten Körper die Hügel wieder hochgewuchtet haben. 

Die Gebete das wir Heil unten angekommen sind, ist schon mit eingerechnet + die Bierpausen + orientierungspausen + Inhalator Pausen + defekte Pausen etc.....


----------



## rebirth (21. November 2014)

Mitm gandalf?


----------



## Seppl- (21. November 2014)

Ne der is in mordor ;-)

Mit m Kumpel, nicht hier vertreten.


----------



## Gandalf01 (21. November 2014)

Kann zur Zeit nicht, bin richtig erkältet sonst wäre ich mit Sicherheit auch dort unterwegs 

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## böser_wolf (21. November 2014)

hey erwin würzburg steht noch aus 
hab ne richtig lustiges ding hier 
wahlweisem mit 80hm treppendh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (21. November 2014)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> hey erwin würzburg steht noch aus
> hab ne richtig lustiges ding hier
> wahlweisem mit 80hm treppendh


Sag bescheid, ich fahr mit


----------



## Seppl- (21. November 2014)

rebirth schrieb:


> Sag bescheid, ich fahr mit


Ich will a


----------



## böser_wolf (22. November 2014)

seppl  
ich denk des übersteigt deinen fitness zustand im moment 
net bös gemeint 

steven habs notiert 
die sander/ketzgauer werd ich dann auch anfragen 
muss nur mal gucken der A3 trail is grad gesperrt baumfäller usw 
hab ich gestern gelesen


----------



## Skwal (22. November 2014)

Hängt ein grosses Warnplakat mit Lebensgefahr dran! Gestern gesehen.
Walter, wir sind nächstes WE auch zu Hause, und würden auch im Schlamm spielen!
Grüße Klaus u Claudia


----------



## böser_wolf (22. November 2014)

haha gestern war mein nachbar  der fanesfahrer unterwegs und hat 3euro an der waschstrasse gebraucht  
zur zeit läuft meist 1 nightride die woche


----------



## Skwal (22. November 2014)

Rad nach dem Trocknen schön abklopfen.
Waschen wird überbewertet...


----------



## Seppl- (22. November 2014)

Immer auf die kleinen dicken 

Ne passt schon!




böser_wolf schrieb:


> seppl
> ich denk des übersteigt deinen fitness zustand im moment
> net bös gemeint
> 
> ...


----------



## Gandalf01 (24. November 2014)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> hey erwin würzburg steht noch aus
> hab ne richtig lustiges ding hier
> wahlweisem mit 80hm treppendh



Ja Walter das sollten wir auf jeden Fall machen. Momentan komme ich gar nicht zum fahren, die Erkältung hat so richtig zugeschlagen.

Ich hoffe dass ich nächste Woche den ersten Nigthride dieses Jahres starten kann


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (12. Dezember 2014)

hi, kann mir jemand ne kurze Trail-runde für morgen nachmittag empfehlen? vllt.. so ca 20-30km...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seppl- (12. Dezember 2014)

Lg seppl


----------



## Darkdoom (20. Dezember 2014)

Hey zusammen,

bin neu hier und auch Neuling in Sachen Mountainbiken. Wo genau finde ich denn diese Trails bei der Peterstirn? Sind diese bei den aktuellen (matschigen) Bodenverhältnissen fahrbar?

Vielleicht findet sich hier ja mal jemand, mit dem man mal zusammen losziehen könnte 

Gruß Flo


----------



## Seppl- (20. Dezember 2014)

Hi flo, als Neuling die trails zu finden ist nicht das einfachste aber geht, Augen offenhalten und wenn du irgendwo einen Weg im Wald siehst, einfach mal entlang fahren  
Lg


----------



## Yoshimura (20. Dezember 2014)

@Darddoom / Also ich fahr auch sehr gern im SW-Stadtwald - weil's GEIL IS !!!
Kann dir schon ein paar Trails zeigen sobald es wieder besser wird vom Wetter.
Mail mich doch einfach mal an wenn du wieder fahren willst... vll. klappt es ja 
Würd mich freuen.... bis bald.


----------



## Seppl- (20. Dezember 2014)

Yoshimura schrieb:


> @Darddoom / Also ich fahr auch sehr gern im SW-Stadtwald - weil's GEIL IS !!!
> Kann dir schon ein paar Trails zeigen sobald es wieder besser wird vom Wetter.
> Mail mich doch einfach mal an wenn du wieder fahren willst... vll. klappt es ja
> Würd mich freuen.... bis bald.


Was Wetter besser ? Is doch Spitze ;-) 

Morgen 12:30 wird gefahren!


----------



## Yoshimura (20. Dezember 2014)

Na bei dem Wetter fahr ich nicht extra nach Schweinfurt. Um auf Schlamm rumzurutschen reicht mir da auch meine Hausrunde im Steigerwald. Schweinfurt fahr ich wieder wenn es halbwegs trocken ist.... aber wünsch euch natürlich trotzdem morgen viel FUN !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seppl- (20. Dezember 2014)

Ja das verstehe ich! Danke dir


----------



## rebirth (27. Februar 2015)

Geht morgen/samstag was zamm?


----------



## Seppl- (28. Februar 2015)

Also bei mir geht net viel, meine Rippen halten einmal zum lindenbrünnle und zurück aus, mehr is fast noch nicht drin.


----------



## SuddenXX (5. April 2015)

Hey Leute 
Ich habe Schon oft was von der stecken bei üchtelhausen im Wald gehört aber keiner konnte mir sagen wo die da genau ist 
Jetzt wollte ich mal fragen ob mir jemand sagen könnte Wo die ist und ob sie für Anfänger geeignet ist


----------



## pinguin (9. April 2015)

Da wird dir auch kaum jemand was zeigen - momentan. Es herrscht wohl schlechte Laune bei den Grünröcken


----------



## Seppl- (9. April 2015)

Augen offen halten ;-)


----------



## pinguin (10. April 2015)

Und zwar schnell - die grüne Hölle schlägt schon erbarmungslos zu


----------



## Gandalf01 (19. Mai 2015)

Momentan ist alles Ruhig im SWE Wald. Die meisten Trails sind befahrbar 
Ich war am Sonntag nach einem Jahr wieder einmal in Zell a. E. unterwegs dort ist Baumfällarbeiten ohne Ende ich werde wohl die nächsten Woche wieder mehr im Schweinfurter Wald unterwegs sein 

Ein andere Frage
wer von euch kennt
http://www.trailcenter-rabenberg.de/de/
oder http://www.singltrekpodsmrkem.cz/de/


----------



## Yoshimura (11. Oktober 2015)

Also meine Leute sind heute alle gesundheitlich oder anderweitig "verhindert". Suche also dringend Anschluss für heute Nachmittag.
Wer nimmt mich mit... oder fährt mit mir ne Runde. Schweinfurt, Würzburg, Steigerwald... oder auch ganz was anderes - EGAL 

Wollte so um 14-15 Uhr starten für ne kleine Tour (1,5 - 2,5 Stunden). Bei Interesse einfach mal melden.... oder per PM !!!

Würde mich freuen....


----------



## Seppl- (30. Dezember 2015)

Kleine Trail Vorschau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Domingo_Chavec (30. Dezember 2015)

Ich finds genial das dieser Trailabschnitt, unabhängig von den Erbauern, auch bei "uns" als 601er bekannt ist! Die letzten 25 Meter durch die Rinne sind einfach unverwechselbar - genial!


----------



## Seppl- (2. Januar 2016)

Schweinfurter Wald is derzeit Mega Matschig, schon ne derbe rutschpartie...


----------



## Gandalf01 (2. Januar 2016)

Deswegen fahre ich zur Zeit nur Straße und Schotter sonst gehen die Trails kaputt


----------



## Seppl- (2. Januar 2016)

Gandalf01 schrieb:


> Deswegen fahre ich zur Zeit nur Straße und Schotter sonst gehen die Trails kaputt


Ja is wohl besser.


----------



## rebirth (2. Januar 2016)

Domingo_Chavec schrieb:


> 25 Meter durch die Rinne


Verläuft parallel zur rinne ein schotterweg?


----------



## Seppl- (2. Januar 2016)

rebirth schrieb:


> Verläuft parallel zur rinne ein schotterweg?





rebirth schrieb:


> Verläuft parallel zur rinne ein schotterweg?


Der is bisschen weiter oben


----------



## rebirth (2. Januar 2016)

die rinne die ich meine läuft auf der gesammten länge parallel zu nem schotterweg. Dachte bei 0.37 das wär ne kurve davon.


----------



## Seppl- (2. Januar 2016)

rebirth schrieb:


> die rinne die ich meine läuft auf der gesammten länge parallel zu nem schotterweg. Dachte bei 0.37 das wär ne kurve davon.


Ne, da is zwar n Weg der is aber weiter den Berg hoch also rechts den "ranger hoch" (fränkisch) der kommt von mainberg und geht zur dianeslust hoch


----------



## rebirth (2. Januar 2016)

naja, selbst wenn ich nun wüsst wie der "trail" heißt, finden tu ich den sowieso nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seppl- (2. Januar 2016)

rebirth schrieb:


> naja, selbst wenn ich nun wüsst wie der "trail" heißt, finden tu ich den sowieso nicht


Is einer der einfachsten zu finden. Den findest 100%


----------



## froride (2. Januar 2016)

Sollte das hier sein:
https://www.strava.com/segments/2168025


----------



## Seppl- (2. Januar 2016)

froride schrieb:


> Sollte das hier sein:
> https://www.strava.com/segments/2168025



Nö, is bei strava "meerbacher" oder "*****" oder "601"


----------



## Gandalf01 (2. Januar 2016)

Nimm die beiden

https://www.strava.com/segments/10510338

https://www.strava.com/segments/2408043


----------



## rebirth (20. Mai 2016)

jemand lust morgen in sw zu guiden?


----------



## Gandalf01 (20. Mai 2016)

rebirth schrieb:


> jemand lust morgen in sw zu guiden?


Sorry bin morgen und Sonntag in der Rhön zum Biken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seppl- (20. Mai 2016)

Arbeite ab 14 morgen.... 


Tapatalk via IPhone


----------



## rebirth (20. Mai 2016)

blöd.. :/


----------



## Seppl- (20. Mai 2016)

Gibt genug die fahren, kein Plan warum da keiner sich bereit erklärt.... 


Tapatalk via IPhone


----------



## emek (20. Mai 2016)

Servus.
Ich werde  1 Woche lang in der Nähe von Schweinfurt Urlaub machen. Ich suche Anschluss an Einzelne oder eine Gruppe von Bikern. Trail , AM, auch Tour. Habe immer Zeit und kann mich (fast) jederzeit mit euch treffen. Bin ab morgen vor Ort.
Hoffe jemand meldet sich und zeigt mir ein bissl die schönen Stellen.
LG emek


----------



## Gandalf01 (23. Mai 2016)

Hi @emek

falls Du Facebook hast kannst Du auch hier einmal reinschauen
https://www.facebook.com/groups/204212026258965/

Bin diese Woche leider recht eingespannt und war am WE auch mehr in der Rhön unterwegs sonst hätte ich mich früher gemeldet


----------



## emek (23. Mai 2016)

Danke für den Hinweis. Facebook nutze ich nicht. Ich konnte aber Anschluss an eine gute Gruppe finden. Am Donnerstag gibts dann hoffentlich noch mehr eurer guten Trails..


----------



## rebirth (23. Mai 2016)

na hauptsach DU hast den anschluss gefunden..


----------



## Seppl- (24. Mai 2016)

rebirth schrieb:


> na hauptsach DU hast den anschluss gefunden..


ach du armer du  wir wollten heute eigentlich fahren, das wetter will hier aber nicht so....

irgendwann zeigt der Seppl dir scho ma n Schweifädder Wald


----------



## Gandalf01 (25. Mai 2016)

Hi

werde am Donnerstag Nachmittag (26.05.16) wieder mal eine Tour durch die Trails von Schweinfurt machen, wer Lust hat kann sich anschließen.
Treffpunkt: Höllental (kleiner Bolzplatz) ca. 150-200m nach dem Biergarten
Uhrzeit: noch offen

PS: werde mit meinem "Rückenwind" Bike fahren.


----------



## rebirth (25. Mai 2016)

mit was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gandalf01 (25. Mai 2016)

Mit eine Bike mit eingebautem Rückenwind = E-Bike  

Komme gerade von einer Tour zurück, die Trails sind noch nass und rutschig


----------



## Gandalf01 (27. Mai 2016)

Hi Leute

schöne Tour gestern mit Armin
Länge 26,4 km mit 712 Hms, Verstrichene Zeit 2:52


----------



## emek (28. Mai 2016)

War eine super Tour. Einmal bin ich in den Wald gepurzelt.... LG Armin


----------



## rebirth (10. September 2016)

geht heut was zamm?


----------



## SpeciiiNarr (10. September 2016)

Servus, fährt hier jemand ab und zu bei  Üchtelhausen im Wald die geilen Trails? Ich arbeite in Sw und fahre dort gelegentlich vor oder nach der Arbeit. Kenne mich aber dort noch nicht so gut aus.  Vielleicht ergibt sich mal was 

Gruß flo


----------



## Seppl- (10. September 2016)

Dort fahren denke ich alle Schweinfurter Trail Liebhaber 

Btw, lindenbrunnen rollt super, danke für die Unbekannten Arbeiter!!!


----------



## Gandalf01 (10. September 2016)

Seppl- schrieb:


> Dort fahren denke ich alle Schweinfurter Trail Liebhaber
> 
> Btb, lindenbrunnen rollt super, danke für die Unbekannten Arbeiter!!!



Das war unter anderem der ihr wisst schon wer 
Übrigens im Carving ist jetzt auch ein Anlieger bei den Wurzeln, der geht jetzt richtig ab


----------



## Seppl- (10. September 2016)

Ich kenn die Damen und Herren, sag ich nicht so gern öffentlich


----------



## Gandalf01 (10. September 2016)

ich weiß aber so etwas kann man auch mal erwähnen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## böser_wolf (10. September 2016)

Sollte mann nicht Erwin 
Zumindest nicht in einem öffentlichen Forum


----------



## pinguin (11. September 2016)

Gandalf01 schrieb:


> Das war unter anderem der ihr wisst schon wer
> Übrigens im Carving ist jetzt auch ein Anlieger bei den Wurzeln, der geht jetzt richtig ab



Seht's mir nach - aber sowohl Carving als auch Lindenbrunnen demaßen in Autobahnen zu verwandeln ist Mist, aber so richtig. Der Lindenbrunnen wird sich wieder erholen, wenn der Winter kommt. Der Carving wird definitiv wieder renaturiert. Nicht jeder Pfad muss Vollgas abgeranzt werden...


----------



## böser_wolf (11. September 2016)

Ich fand des lindenbrünnle
Immer ganz gut weils eben nicht  so glatt war
Grad mit dem hardtail musste mer schon gut zielen


----------



## Seppl- (11. September 2016)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> Ich fand des lindenbrünnle
> Immer ganz gut weils eben nicht  so glatt war
> Grad mit dem hardtail musste mer schon gut zielen


Isses meiner Meinung nach immer noch! 

Ist nicht so das es ein 1 Meter breit perfekt geshaped'er flow Trail ist, es gibt immer noch Rinnen, Wurzeln etc und ich finde wenn man schnell sein möchte muss man immer noch gut zielen. 



pinguin schrieb:


> Seht's mir nach - aber sowohl Carving als auch Lindenbrunnen demaßen in Autobahnen zu verwandeln ist Mist, aber so richtig. Der Lindenbrunnen wird sich wieder erholen, wenn der Winter kommt. Der Carving wird definitiv wieder renaturiert. Nicht jeder Pfad muss Vollgas abgeranzt werden...




Um an Trails lange Spaß zu haben, bedarf es gelegentlich der Pflege! Ist ja nicht so das der lindenbrunnen jetzt n anderer Trail ist, ein paar Spurrillen sind weg und die Kompressionen sind teilweise ausgefüllt!  Ne Autobahn ist mmn was komplett anderes!


----------



## böser_wolf (11. September 2016)

Naja das spült  der Regen wieder aus 
Die Kompression  fand ich richtig gut


----------



## rebirth (12. September 2016)

ist das der trail, der an nem wasserhäuschen endet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pinguin (12. September 2016)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> Naja das spült  der Regen wieder aus
> Die Kompression  fand ich richtig gut



Eben. 

+++

Und: Trails müssen einfach nur gefahren werden. Pflegen muss man da nix. Die Situation ist so, wie sie ist und wie das Wetter es bestimmt. Schaufeln etc. sind da fehl am Platz.

Und ja, Wasserhäuschen.


----------



## böser_wolf (12. September 2016)

Naja nur Fahren ist nicht ganz richtig 
Etwas Instandhaltung wird auch hier im Würzburg  betrieben 
Weil die Trals sonst zu zerfahren  werden 
Gerade bei Viel genutzten 
Oder neue Linien  etabliert werden 
NO DIG   NO Ride


----------



## pinguin (12. September 2016)

Kann schon sein, entspricht halt nur nicht meiner ganz persönlichen Vorgehensweise/Meinung, schonend mit dem Untergrund umzugehen (damit zurecht kommen, was man vorfindet, keine Kunstbauwerke, keine Abkürzungen, nichts verfüllen, nichts ausheben).


----------



## böser_wolf (12. September 2016)

Naja 
Sehs so wie viele Trails in Sw oder wü würde es geben ?
Ohne die Trailbauelfen?


----------



## Seppl- (12. September 2016)

pinguin schrieb:


> Kann schon sein, entspricht halt nur nicht meiner ganz persönlichen Vorgehensweise/Meinung, schonend mit dem Untergrund umzugehen (damit zurecht kommen, was man vorfindet, keine Kunstbauwerke, keine Abkürzungen, nichts verfüllen, nichts ausheben).


und wo würdest dann fahren ? durch Gestrüpp und Urwald oder was ? und damit schadest dem Wald nicht vll noch ein bisschen mehr ? Die Trail in und um Schweinfurt gibt es nur weil die schon beschriebenen Trailbauelfen, eben nicht nur Fahren sondern auch Pflegen und instandhalten! DANKE dafür!!


----------



## pinguin (12. September 2016)

Natürlich nicht durch's Unterholz etc. Trails entwickeln sich schon alleine dadurch, dass Rückegassen genutzt und sinnvoll verbunden werden können oder einfach eine erste Linie gefahren wird, ohne dass man zur Schaufel oder zum Rechen greift. Hölzer aus dem Weg zu räumen, um Fahrspuren, die schon lange keiner mehr gefahren ist, befahrbar zu machen gehört für mich noch zum guten Ton. Meinethalben Langhölzer so abzulegen, dass man die Linie andeutet auch.

Dezente Baumaßnahmen in Gebieten, die eh tot sind (Kartoffelbeet...) von mir aus, da ist eh nix mehr zu retten. Die drei Anlieger direkt unten am Bach gehen mir allerdings schon wieder deutlich zu weit.

Sieht der blinde Bauer mit'm Krückstock... Man muss es ja nicht provozieren.


----------



## Seppl- (12. September 2016)

Na das liest sich doch gleich ganz anders


----------



## zx10rr (16. September 2016)

pinguin schrieb:


> Seht's mir nach - aber sowohl Carving als auch Lindenbrunnen demaßen in Autobahnen zu verwandeln ist Mist, aber so richtig. Der Lindenbrunnen wird sich wieder erholen, wenn der Winter kommt. Der Carving wird definitiv wieder renaturiert. Nicht jeder Pfad muss Vollgas abgeranzt werden...



Kann ich beim besten Willen nicht nachvollziehen.

- Am Carving wurde eine Gefahrenstelle entschärft. Sicher sind technische Strecken, Naturtrails, 601 - top - genau mein Ding - aber die Strecke wird mittlerweile zu häufig frequentiert, auch von weniger versierten Fahrern. Gerade die Kombination feuchter lehmiger Boden, offenen Wurzeln und off-camber ist tückisch. Es hätte es nicht lange gedauert bis einer mit 30kmh+ in den direkt in Schussbahn stehenden Baum geschlittert wäre.
Deswegen steht da nun ein kleiner Anlieger.

- Die finalen Anlieger in der Sprungstrecke waren in dem Ausmaß nicht geplant, aber eine Gruppe Helfer wollte am Ende der Bauarbeiten unterstützen und habens halt etwas übertrieben. Höhe und Position wird bei Gelegenheit geändert. Kennen tun die Förster alle Strecken, so und so.

- Auch der Lindenbrunnen braucht ab und an Pflege. Hier wurden nur ein paar Löcher gefüllt, ein kleiner Kicker aufgeschüttet und der Weg geshaped - nichts wildes. Bei entsprechender Geschwindigkeit rumpelt es immer noch gewaltig. Oder denkst du die Strecke hat sich letztes Jahr von alleine verlängert? Nein, hier wurde tagelang bei Mondschein geschuftet.

Abschließend kann ich nur sagen, ich kenne dich nicht persönlich, aber wenn es dir nicht passt was gebaut oder geshaped wird, dann fahr bitte deine eigenen Strecken und maul nicht rum das sich andere ein wenig um die Pflege und das Anlegen von Trails kümmern. Danke!

Und nein, die Schweinfurter Trails sind nicht durch Rückegassen und einfaches abfahren entstanden sondern mit Schweiß und Blasen an den Händen


----------



## Gandalf01 (16. September 2016)

@zx10rr kann Dir nur voll zustimmen.
Ab und an müssen unsere Trails gepflegt werden, auch sollte sich jeder einmal überlegen ob man jeden Trail bei jedem Wetter fahren muß. Ich sag nur Honey im Frühjahr, der Stand im oberen Bereich komplett unter Wasser. Da meinten doch einige sie müßten jetzt noch eine weitere Spur einfahren, statt vielleicht mal eine Querstraße tiefer anzufangen oder vielleicht auch dem Trail eine Pause zu gönnen.

Der Lindenbrunnen gefällt mir jetzt noch viel besser als vorher, mit dem kleine Sprung richtig gut  . Ebenso ist der kleine Anlieger im Carving  genau an der richtigen Stelle um bestmöglichen Flow zu erreichen.

Meine Besten Dank an alle bekannten und unbekannten Elfen, die beim Mondschein diese schönen Trails pflegen.


----------



## pinguin (17. September 2016)

Pflegt ihr nur... Ich bewege ich mich seit dem frühen 90er Jahren in diesem Wald und weiß, wovon ich rede. Wer glaubt, überall 30+ km/h fahren zu können, der wird dann halt mal schmerzhaft eines besseren belehrt. Man sollte nicht schnell fahren, wenn man es nicht beherrscht.

Die Verlängerung des Lindenbrunnen ist mir persönlich wurscht. Pfade wie den Lindenbrunnen gibt es schon "ewig". Da hatte niemals iwer sein "Recht" drauf, da es zu damaligen Zeiten dank mangelhafter Internet-Infrastruktur eh nicht möglich war, sich an irgendwas aufzugeilen.

Der geänderte Zustand des Carving bedeutet noch lange nicht, ein Recht davon abzuleiten, anderen mitzuteilen, sie mögen das dann halt nicht mehr fahren. Der Kollege, der den Carving entworfen hat (und viele andere Wege), der könnte z.B. auch äussern, dass er es vllt. überhaupt nicht lustig findet, eine nichtvorhandene Gefahrenstelle im Sinne der High-Speed-Mentalität heutiger Bruchpiloten umgebaut zu sehen.

Das waren noch Zeiten, als es im Stadtwald nur den Trailkehrer mit seinem Besen gab und sonst nix...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pinguin (17. September 2016)

Ach ja, wann werden denn die unglaublichen Gefahren im grünen Trail oder drüben, im ACDC, entfernt? Der ACDC könnte schon mal ein paar Schaufeln Blumenerde gebrauchen, da wo die Wurzeln blank liegen und die Steine. Ja und auch der Meerbachgrund. Da muss dringend mal Hand angelegt werden. Es gibt viel zu tun - packt es an


----------



## imkreisdreher (17. September 2016)

pinguin schrieb:


> Ach ja, wann werden denn die unglaublichen Gefahren im grünen Trail oder drüben, im ACDC, entfernt? Der ACDC könnte schon mal ein paar Schaufeln Blumenerde gebrauchen, da wo die Wurzeln blank liegen und die Steine. Ja und auch der Meerbachgrund. Da muss dringend mal Hand angelegt werden. Es gibt viel zu tun - packt es an


Zieh Leine, bevor es Äste zwischen Speichen gibt. 

Bist du es vielleicht, der in der Rinne vom Honey versucht hat zu renaturieren mit Steinbrocken an gefährlichen Stellen?

Oder bist du ein Förster inkognito? Oder einfach nur frustriert, dass du nicht so schnell fahren kannst, damit der Lindenbrunnen ordentlich rumpelt?


----------



## Seppl- (17. September 2016)

Früher war alles besser, das war glaube ich damals als pro Woche ganze 5 Radler im Wald zu sehen waren.

Du bist mir schon n Vogel, was eine Einstellung. Da fährt man dann durch den Wald und schimpft die ganze Zeit vor sich hin oder was ? Haha was n Spaß. 

Fährst dann auch noch die Bikes aus den 80ern oder bist da mit der Zeit gegangen ? 

Solch Leute wie du sind doch sicher durch und durch konsequent und fahren noch "oldschool"

Oder beleidige ich jetzt die oldschool Typen


----------



## pinguin (17. September 2016)

Drohungen mit Smilie? Nicht schlecht. Lass stecken - schon fein, diese Anonymität, nicht? Ich war heute erst im Honey - ich wüsste nicht, wo da Steine liegen, die stören. Wer anderen unterstellt, Gefahrenstellen aufzubauen, der sollte mal genauer nachdenken, was er da äussert.

Wie sieht es denn mit euren ganzen Schanzen aus, die da von heute auf Morgen aus dem Boden wachsen? Muss es sein, dass im Kartoffelbeet hinter Schanzen Abgrabungen/Löcher entstehen, blos wil man zu faul ist, den nötigen Boden wonders her zu organisieren? Mir ist mindestens ein Fall bekannt, wo jemand genau in so eine Abgrabung reingestürzt ist. Könnt ihr euch ja vorstellen, wie toll das ist, wenn das VR im Boden verschwindet...


----------



## Seppl- (17. September 2016)

pinguin schrieb:


> Drohungen mit Smilie? Nicht schlecht. Lass stecken - schon fein, diese Anonymität, nicht? Ich war heute erst im Honey - ich wüsste nicht, wo da Steine liegen, die stören. Wer anderen unterstellt, Gefahrenstellen aufzubauen, der sollte mal genauer nachdenken, was er da äussert.
> 
> Wie sieht es denn mit euren ganzen Schanzen aus, die da von heute auf Morgen aus dem Boden wachsen? Muss es sein, dass im Kartoffelbeet hinter Schanzen Abgrabungen/Löcher entstehen, blos wil man zu faul ist, den nötigen Boden wonders her zu organisieren? Mir ist mindestens ein Fall bekannt, wo jemand genau in so eine Abgrabung reingestürzt ist. Könnt ihr euch ja vorstellen, wie toll das ist, wenn das VR im Boden verschwindet...


Das nennt sich ja auch Sprünge und nicht "überrollhügel" 

Wer das nicht fahren kann, soll doch einfach waldautobahn fahren!


----------



## pinguin (17. September 2016)

@ Seppl... Ja, ich fahre auch rigid. Warum nicht. Willkommene Abwechslung zum gefederten Fahrwerk. Mir erschließt sich nicht, was das jetzt mit dem Verändern der Pfade zu tun haben soll.

Bis morgen, im Stadtwald - over and out. Tut euch keinen Zwang an für den Rest des heutigen Abends, gelle.


----------



## imkreisdreher (17. September 2016)

pinguin schrieb:


> Drohungen mit Smilie? Nicht schlecht. Lass stecken - schon fein, diese Anonymität, nicht? Ich war heute erst im Honey - ich wüsste nicht, wo da Steine liegen, die stören. Wer anderen unterstellt, Gefahrenstellen aufzubauen, der sollte mal genauer nachdenken, was er da äussert.
> 
> Wie sieht es denn mit euren ganzen Schanzen aus, die da von heute auf Morgen aus dem Boden wachsen? Muss es sein, dass im Kartoffelbeet hinter Schanzen Abgrabungen/Löcher entstehen, blos wil man zu faul ist, den nötigen Boden wonders her zu organisieren? Mir ist mindestens ein Fall bekannt, wo jemand genau in so eine Abgrabung reingestürzt ist. Könnt ihr euch ja vorstellen, wie toll das ist, wenn das VR im Boden verschwindet...



Ja es gibt eben einen Unterschied zwischen Sprung und abrollbarer Bodenwelle. Wer den nicht kennt, dem ist nicht mehr zu helfen. Die Sprünge werde vom abrollen rund und da du ja nicht reparierst... Moment, warum fährst du da überhaupt rüber, dachte du fährst Rückewege...?!


----------



## pinguin (17. September 2016)

Seppl- schrieb:


> Das nennt sich ja auch Sprünge und nicht "überrollhügel"
> Wer das nicht fahren kann, soll doch einfach waldautobahn fahren!



Ach nee? Aber Wurzeln muss man entschärfen? Wer Wurzeln nicht fahren kann, Waldautobahn und so... Aber jetzt, gibt wichtigeres als das hier.


----------



## Seppl- (17. September 2016)

Der Zwang mit dem Zaunpfahl, äh Wink äh ja naja nicht angekommen. 


pinguin schrieb:


> Ach nee? Aber Wurzeln muss man entschärfen? Wer Wurzeln nicht fahren kann, Waldautobahn und so... Aber jetzt, gibt wichtigeres als das hier.


Wer entschärft denn Wurzeln?

Haha naja gut, der Name ist Programm... Vogel ohne Flügel und so 


Aber gut, was ich nur nicht verstehen kann ist, du hast was gegen gepflegte/gebaute Trails, kennst sie aber und fährst sie dem Anschein nach ja auch des Öfteren. Sehr komisch und inkonsequent irgendwie.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zx10rr (17. September 2016)

pinguin schrieb:


> Pflegt ihr nur... Ich bewege ich mich seit dem frühen 90er Jahren in diesem Wald und weiß, wovon ich rede. Wer glaubt, überall 30+ km/h fahren zu können, der wird dann halt mal schmerzhaft eines besseren belehrt. Man sollte nicht schnell fahren, wenn man es nicht beherrscht.
> 
> Die Verlängerung des Lindenbrunnen ist mir persönlich wurscht. Pfade wie den Lindenbrunnen gibt es schon "ewig". Da hatte niemals iwer sein "Recht" drauf, da es zu damaligen Zeiten dank mangelhafter Internet-Infrastruktur eh nicht möglich war, sich an irgendwas aufzugeilen.
> 
> ...




Genau - der Trailkehrer hat dann damals die naturbelassenen Ziehwege freigekehrt und die Welt war in Ordnung 

Aber mal im Ernst, wir kümmern uns um die Wege und das werden wir auch weiterhin tun. Den Kollegen der die Spur des Carving gezogen hat kennen wir natürlich auch.

Du sagst neue Wege wie die Verlängerung des Lindenbrunnen sind dir egal - fährst sie aber doch gerne selbst? Carving ist auch erst 2 Jahre "alt". Wieder-spricht sich oder?

Die Gräben in der Sprungstrecke sind so gewollt. Damit die Absprünge bergauf nicht rund gefahren werden. Wer die paar cm nicht über den Hügel kommt, sollte dort nicht springen.

Anonym? Wir sind fast alle täglich im Barista oder im Wald - da kann man das gerne bei einem Cafe ausdiskutieren! 


Zum Thema "aufgeilen": das betreibst meiner Meinung nach du hier. Ziehst es ins lächerliche das sich jemand um ein bestehendes Netzwerk kümmert. Verurteilst "neue" Strecken fährst sie aber selbst. Jammerst über Veränderungen statt mal selbst mit anzupacken, dann kannst du deine Wünsche auch mit einfließen lassen.


----------



## Seppl- (17. September 2016)

zx10rr schrieb:


> Anonym? Wir sind fast alle täglich im Barista oder im Wald - da kann man das gerne bei einem Cafe ausdiskutieren!



Ne da bleib ich lieber anonym mit meinem Fake Nick Unerkennbar! #isso


----------



## Gandalf01 (18. September 2016)

So und jetzt kommt alle mal wieder runter. Wenn ich nicht gerade um Urlaub wäre würde ich eine Friedens- und vor allem Diskussions cappuccino in unserem Stammbarista ausgeben.
Wir können froh sein dass es immer wieder freundliche Elfen gibt die diese und noch viele andere Trails pflegen und ab und zu auch wieder einmal etwas umbauen.


----------



## rebirth (18. September 2016)

geht vorm winter noch irgendwas zamm? ich war lang nimmer in SW und hab wenig(keinen) bock auf strava sucherei...


----------



## Gandalf01 (18. September 2016)

rebirth schrieb:


> geht vorm winter noch irgendwas zamm? ich war lang nimmer in SW und hab wenig(keinen) bock auf strava sucherei...


ich werde noch eine größere Tour mit Haßfurter Bikern durch den SWE-Stadtwald machen. Ich sag Dir Bescheid wann es soweit ist, geht aber meist nur kurzfristig Samstag Nachmittag


----------



## Schwabenpfeil (22. September 2016)

hab ich was verpasst???Das hat man davon, wenn man nur fährt und sich nicht im Forum aufhält.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gandalf01 (22. September 2016)

Schwabenpfeil schrieb:


> hab ich was verpasst???Das hat man davon, wenn man nur fährt und sich nicht im Forum aufhält.


nein nichts verpasst
Alles beim alten nur ein paar Trails sind etwas ausgebessert worden.


----------



## Schwabenpfeil (22. September 2016)

schön, schön.so soll es sein


----------



## Gandalf01 (22. September 2016)

wenn du im Schweinfurt Stadtwald gefahren bist dann hast du die kleinen Verbesserungen sowieso mitbekommen.


----------



## Seppl- (22. September 2016)

Schwabenpfeil schrieb:


> schön, schön.so soll es sein


Sagst du


----------



## Benschi187 (26. September 2016)

Hey Jungs und Pinguine, ich halt mich mal hier raus, wurd ja auch alles gesagt 

Aber fahren würde ich auch ne Runde mit euch, wenn ihr nochmal was zusammen machen wollt. Die meisten hier wissen ja wie sie mich erreichen, wenn ihr mir bescheid gebt bin ich normal dabei. 

Haut rein


----------



## pinguin (27. November 2016)

Gandalf01 schrieb:


> Alles beim alten nur ein paar Trails sind etwas ausgebessert worden.



Siehe Fichtenbusch-Trails. Da haben die Bagger ganze Arbeit verrichtet. Ich denke nicht, dass sich nach so einer Aktion noch irgendwer Gedanken über "Trails fährt man nicht,wenn's nass ist" machen muss. (Was mir eh wumpe ist, Wetter ist Wetter und Trails sind 365 Tage/Jahr da.)


----------



## Seppl- (27. November 2016)

pinguin schrieb:


> Siehe Fichtenbusch-Trails. Da haben die Bagger ganze Arbeit verrichtet. Ich denke nicht, dass sich nach so einer Aktion noch irgendwer Gedanken über "Trails fährt man nicht,wenn's nass ist" machen muss. (Was mir eh wumpe ist, Wetter ist Wetter und Trails sind 365 Tage/Jahr da.)



Natürlich ist es dir Wumpe, du fährst die gebauten Trails doch eh nicht, Waldautobahn geht natürlich 365 Tage im Jahr


----------



## pinguin (27. November 2016)

Muha. Späßle g'macht? Am Fichtenbusch hat's jetzt wohl auf Jahre hinaus eine Autobahn. Leider.


----------



## Seppl- (27. November 2016)

Schon gesehen, glücklicher Weise gibt's in Schweinfurt und Umgebung ein gut betreutes Trailnetz, mal wieder Danke an alle Heinzelmännchen!!!


----------



## pinguin (18. März 2017)

601 ist neben dem blauen Trail nun auch im Sack. Ganze Arbeit geleistet, liebe Forstler...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zx10rr (19. März 2017)

pinguin schrieb:


> 601 ist neben dem blauen Trail nun auch im Sack. Ganze Arbeit geleistet, liebe Forstler...



Ist schon in Arbeit, bald wieder frei.


----------



## LuX186 (29. März 2017)

Haben heute fleißige Heinzelmännchen am Kartoffelbeet gesehen, war leider zu schnell um persönlich meinen Dank auszudrücken . Von daher an dieser Stelle: vielen Dank für Trailpflege und perfekt geshapte Sprünge. Ihr leistet hervorragende Arbeit!!!


----------



## Gandalf01 (9. April 2017)

new Bike riding the Trails  Mein neues Nicolai ION G16 EBOXX3


----------



## Seppl- (9. August 2017)

Da fällt dir das Ei aus m Sack! Beschilderung der Trails! Ich habe das Schild entfernt und Handhabe es mit allen anderen auch so, im falle des Falles das hier der Beschilderer anwesend ist, gerne äußere ich mich dazu Auge um Auge! 

Da kommst nicht mit klar.....

Nehmt wenn euch langweilig ist n Besen mit oder n me Mülltüte und macht sauber!


----------



## zx10rr (9. August 2017)

War vielleicht nett gemeint von jemand.
Aber so eine saudämliche Aktion.
In ein eh schon gereiztes Umfeld ein nicht genehmigtes Wegenetz ausschildern und in Bäume nageln

Das kann doch nur negative Folgen haben.. das nächste Mal bitte einfach bei der sanften Trailpflege unterstützen.


----------



## pinguin (10. August 2017)

Auweia... Das ist mal ne wilde Aktion... :ü


----------



## >Jonas< (20. August 2017)

Hallo,
bin aus Bad Neustadt und fahre überwiegend in der Rhön, habe aber schon viel gutes von den Trails im Schweinfurter Stadtwald gehört und will demnächst auchmal dort fahren.
Leider kenne ich mich außerhalb der Innenstadt von SW nicht sehr gut aus. 
Kann mir vielleicht jemand verraten wo ich ein paar gute Trails finden kann.
Ich erwarte natürlich nicht die Preisgabe irgendwelcher GPS Daten der Trails hier im Forum. Ein guter Ausgangspunkt, wie Parkplatz oder Straße würde mir schon ausreichen.

Gruß 
Jonas


----------



## Seppl- (20. August 2017)

>Jonas< schrieb:


> Hallo,
> bin aus Bad Neustadt und fahre überwiegend in der Rhön, habe aber schon viel gutes von den Trails im Schweinfurter Stadtwald gehört und will demnächst auchmal dort fahren.
> Leider kenne ich mich außerhalb der Innenstadt von SW nicht sehr gut aus.
> Kann mir vielleicht jemand verraten wo ich ein paar gute Trails finden kann.
> ...



Peterstirn Richtung Dianeslust ist schon mal n recht passender Start!  Strava hilft bei der Suche ungemein! 

P.s. Soweit ich das überblicken konnte gestern, sind die ach so tollen Schilder unserer Trails entfernt! Danke für alle entferner! Und falls jemand den Verdächtigen kennt, es wär toll mit dieser Person mal ein pläuschchen zu halten 

Pp.s. Kartoffelbeet Sprungstrecke etwas Vorsicht, dort sind Straßen Bauarbeiten!

Cheers


----------



## AndGer91 (21. August 2017)

>Jonas< schrieb:


> Hallo,
> bin aus Bad Neustadt und fahre überwiegend in der Rhön, habe aber schon viel gutes von den Trails im Schweinfurter Stadtwald gehört und will demnächst auchmal dort fahren.
> Leider kenne ich mich außerhalb der Innenstadt von SW nicht sehr gut aus.
> Kann mir vielleicht jemand verraten wo ich ein paar gute Trails finden kann.
> ...



Ich geb dir auch gerne eine kleine Führung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x232 (23. August 2017)

>Jonas< schrieb:


> Hallo,
> bin aus Bad Neustadt und fahre überwiegend in der Rhön, habe aber schon viel gutes von den Trails im Schweinfurter Stadtwald gehört und will demnächst auchmal dort fahren.
> Leider kenne ich mich außerhalb der Innenstadt von SW nicht sehr gut aus.
> Kann mir vielleicht jemand verraten wo ich ein paar gute Trails finden kann.
> ...



Wenn du magst kann man auch mal eine gemeinsame Ausfahrt starten.  

Gut Parken kann man beim Hockeyclub. 
Von dort kommt man in ein paar interessante Stücke des Walds.


----------



## >Jonas< (23. August 2017)

Ok, danke für die Tipps.
Werde eventuell nächste Woche mal losziehen.


----------



## x232 (31. August 2017)

Gibts einen geheimen Aufnahmecode um in die Facebookgruppe "Mountainbiker Schweinfurt" zu kommen? 
Ich werde da immer abgelehnt.


----------



## Seppl- (31. August 2017)

Eigentlich nicht


----------



## >Jonas< (31. August 2017)

Ich war am Dienstag mal im Schweinfurter Wald unterwegs.
Super Trails habt ihr da.
Werde definitiv mal wieder vorbei schaun.


----------



## reblaus_MSP (2. September 2017)

Sollte ich mal eine Runde im Schweinfurter Wald drehen wollen... wo starte ich denn am besten dass ich die Highlights auch ohne Ortskenntnis finde?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 283425 (2. September 2017)

Schau halt oben??


----------



## x232 (2. September 2017)

Alle Highlights findet man auch mit Ortskenntnis nicht. 
Ich hab da noch einiges zu finden.


----------



## pinguin (2. September 2017)

Das Gebiet zwischen SW - Dittelbrunn - Hambach - Pfändhausen - nördl. Rand Brönnhof - Madenhausen - Thomashof - Ottenhausen - Löffelsterz - Marktsteinach - Schonungen/Hausen - Mainleite/Petersstirn (also im Uhrzeigersinn) enthält mehr als 90 km Trails, ohne die Transferstrecken dazwischen. Da muss man ab und an schon genauer hinsehen... 

Richtig effiziente Trailverkettung geht m.E. ohne ortskundige Begleitung eh nicht. Alles andere ist stochern im Nebel.


----------



## Seppl- (14. März 2019)

Geht hier eigentlich noch was ?

Mal ne Trail Reinigungs Aktion im Frühjahr ?


----------



## pinguin (25. März 2019)

Ich reinige jedes Mal, wenn ich fahre. Brauche da keine spezielle Aktion. Einfach anhalten, Holz auf die Seite und weiter geht's.


----------



## Seppl- (25. März 2019)

Wie schön dass Du nicht die Allgemeinheit bist und es Menschen gibt die auch in einer Gruppe Spaß haben, dadurch mehr Aktion statt findet und im Anschluss sogar auf ein gemeinsames Bier gehen können. Und es ist völlig legitimiert dass DU dies nicht brauchst! 

Wohingegen ich/wir natürlich auch immer im Falle des Falles an einer Säuberung interessiert sind, dies zu organisieren und in einer sozialen Gruppe abzuarbeiten kann, man glaubt es kaum, sogar spaßig sein!


----------



## pinguin (25. März 2019)

Is ja gut... scheinbar braucht's immer ein Event, dass was erledigt wird. Bis dann mal alle, die es spaßig finden, zusammenkommen, ist der Wald zugewachsen


----------



## Seppl- (25. März 2019)

Einzig was es gerade nicht braucht ist diese Unterhaltung!

Wie gesagt, manch einer is gern alleine unterwegs und manche eben nicht. Ein „Event“ ist dazu gut, viel in kurzer Zeit zu bewerkstelligen! Es gibt auch ein paar Trails die durch diverse Waldarbeiten sehr gelitten haben, ich weiß aus früheren Worten deinerseits, dass dies Dir egal erscheint, doch manch einer von „uns“ findet es schon toll den ein oder anderen Trail wieder etwas aufzubauen bzw liebe zu schenken!

Wie gesagt, da handelt ja jeder nach seinem eigenem Gusto!

Und es steht auch schon eine Gruppe bereit nachdem die Waldarbeiten abgeschlossen sind, sich dem ein oder anderen Trail etwas anzunehmen.


----------



## pinguin (8. April 2019)

Dann gebt mal Gas. Die Waldarbeiten sind so gut wie rum und die Stöckchenleger freuen sich über die handlichen Überreste. Angel Landing, Div. Auffahrten aus dem Höllental, Abfahrt zum Kneippbecken... Alles schön zugelegt. Von irgendwelchen 67-jährigen Vollspacken mit ihrem Rauhaardackel und Frust auf Radfahrer.

Es lohnt sich also, aufzuräumen. Habe am WE einige Zeit damit verbracht.


----------



## Seppl- (8. April 2019)

Bin/sind die letzten Wochen einige touren gefahren und bisher waren die favorisierten Trails gut bis sehr gut befahrbar!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pinguin (15. April 2019)

Wer vom Kartoffelacker (oder auch -beet) Richtung Üchtelhausen fährt: Bitte gerne mal mit anpacken. Der 67-jährige Volltrottel mit Dackel hat offensichtlich zuviel Spinat intus und schmeißt nun schon richtig schweres Holz kreuz und quer.


----------



## Groovemaster_85 (16. April 2019)

Der 67-jährige Volltrottel mit Dackel hat offensichtlich zuviel Spinat intus und schmeißt nun schon richtig schweres Holz kreuz und quer

Von denen gibt es hier in Üchtelhausen übrigens mehr als einen


----------



## Seppl- (16. April 2019)

Haben vorgestern aus dem Meerbachgrund auch meterweise die Stämme raus gezogen, Crazy!


----------



## Gandalf01 (16. April 2019)

War auch zu Fuß in den Trails unterwegs und habe etwas ausgeputzt und gesä..


----------



## Groovemaster_85 (22. April 2019)

Gibts für diese Woche evtl. ne geplante Tour durch unseren Wald bei der man sich anschließen kann?


----------



## Seppl- (22. April 2019)

Groovemaster_85 schrieb:


> Gibts für diese Woche evtl. ne geplante Tour durch unseren Wald bei der man sich anschließen kann?


Touren gibt es sicher einige, Wetter ist ja top! Geplant bzw offiziell eher weniger, der Alpenverein macht immer mal geplantes / geführtes.

Bei mir fehlt mal wieder der defekte Dämpfer, somit nur gravel Touren 

An der dianeslust trifft man immer mal jemanden dem man sich sicher auch mal anschließen kann


----------



## Groovemaster_85 (22. April 2019)

An der dianeslust trifft man immer mal jemanden dem man sich sicher auch mal anschließen kann [/QUOTE]

Jup, ist mir schon aufgefallen. Aber eher selten wenn ich dort vorbei komme.


----------



## pinguin (26. April 2019)

In Schweinfurt und Umgebung hat es reichlich Biker, aber alles nicht organisiert bzw. zersplittert in Klein-/Kleinstgruppen. Da muss man Glück haben...

Die Jungen schaffen es nicht, um 7 Uhr aus dem Bett zu kommen... die Alten haben Familie und wollen Mittags wieder daheim sein. Die sportiven Pärchen fahren lieber für sich, damit die Harmonie erhalten bleibt, die Fitfucker fahren dann, wenn der Garmin sagt, wenn's mal wieder geil gut vorwärts gehen könnte. Und ja, dann gibt's noch die, die nur bei schönem Wetter fahren und die, deren Rad niemalsnienicht schmutzig werden darf und Temparatur muss natürlich auch immer über 20 Grad sein und der neueste Fummel wird natürlich nur dann gefahren, wenn man Sonntag Mittag dann am Stadtstrand einlaufen kann etc. pp. usw. - Erlkönigfahrer und E-Bike-Spezialagenten natürlich nicht zu vergessen.

Der Treff vom DAV ist sicherlich eine der ganz regelmäßigen Ausfahrten. Wenn man nicht zum DAV gehört oder anderweitig bereits gut im Benehmen mit den Guides steht, ist es halt m.M. nach a bissl "frech", dort einfach aufzutauchen/sich hinten rein zu hängen. Aber, fragen kostet ja nix.

Zur Dianenslust: Einfach vom Almrösel hoch zur DL, dann nordöstlich in den kurzen Zubringerpfad rein, von dort aus die Mainbergabfahrt (parallel zum Schotter) und oberhalb Mainberg, über der Hennebergstr. den Pfad nehmen und den Schotter wieder queren und dann den uralten, sattsam bekannten Pfad von Mainberg hoch zur Dianenslust zurück. Das macht man dann ein paar Mal und kann sich sicher sein, jemanden zu treffen. Wenn man keinen getroffen hat, ist man trotzdem müde und zufrieden, denn die Runde ist an sich schon nicht schlecht, als Trainingsanreiz


----------



## Groovemaster_85 (26. April 2019)

Ja, die Gegend ist schon soweit bekannt. Trotzdem eher selten dass man mal jemandem begegnet, leider.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gandalf01 (16. Juli 2019)

Hi Leute

heute waren die "Triebtreter" wieder mal unterwegs  Triebtreter Gedächtnisrunde 

Mal schauen wer sich noch erinnern kann 

Gruß Erwin


----------



## DomXC (21. September 2019)

Die Forstwirtschaftler haben ganze Arbeit geleistet und einen der schönsten Trails platt gemacht.
Zwischen Dianenslust und Meerbachgrund gibt es jetzt eine große neue Lichtung, Stämme kreuz und quer.
Das, was bei Komoot als „ Downhilltrail“ markiert ist, existiert nicht mehr, zumindest der untere Teil. Sieht fast nach geplanter Stilllegung aus...
Wenigstens haben sie die Einfahrt gesperrt und ein Schild aufgestellt


----------



## Seppl- (21. September 2019)

ganz normal um die Jahreszeit, Waldarbeiten eben... bedeutet wenn diese beendet sind, geht es darum den Trail wieder freizulegen.

#nodignoride


----------



## inksn (24. September 2019)

Moinsn, ich will heute Mittag ein Ründchen im Stadtwald drehen. War da bis jetzt drei mal unterwegs und komm irgendwie immer wieder auf den gleichen trails raus‍♂️Vielleicht hat jemand Zeit und Lust mit mir eine Runde zu drehen? Dann würde ich vielleicht mal neue Strecken sehen. Zu meiner Person, ich fahr seit heuer fully, komm ganz gut den Berg hoch , bergab komm ich auch irgendwie, aber da fehlt mir noch a weng die Erfahrung. Würde mich also über Tipps und Ratschläge nicht beschwerenVielleicht kommt ja heute Mittag was zusammen. Achja, will so zwischen 15-16 Uhr starten und so bis 2 Stunden radeln.


----------



## pinguin (24. September 2019)

Kann ja eigentlich gar nicht sein, dass du nur 3 Trails findest  Meinen Aufzeichnungen gem. gibt's im Stadtwald mittlerweilen über 100 km Trails. Da ist für jeden was dabei. Einfach a bissl die Augen offen halten. Die meisten Trails haben Anschluss an einen Wald-/Forstweg und im Endeffekt kann man (teilweise leider) die Einfahrten gut sehen.


----------



## inksn (24. September 2019)

War vielleicht a weng untertrieben von mir 
War heute unterwegs und hab auch gleich zwei schöne und für mich neue trails entdeckt. 
Das Problem ist nicht das Finden der trails, sondern ein wenig die Orientierung, wo komm ich raus, wie komm ich wieder hoch oder zurück, kenn mich halt nur a bissle aus. Aber es wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pinguin (25. September 2019)

Das macht doch auch Spaß, so habe ich den Wald auch für mich entdeckt. Vor 25 Jahren


----------



## pinguin (1. Oktober 2019)

Puh, im Bereich Kartoffelbeet (oder auch -acker, je nach Historie) sieht's schon arg wild aus. Das wird ne längere Geschichte mit Holzernte dort. An anderen Stellen im Stadtwald kann man, wenn man den Jonnies vom Forst Böses unterstellen möchte, schon auch ahnen, dass bestimmte Rückegassenmarkierungen nicht ganz zufällig an Traileingängen beginnen - könnte ein ätzender Herbst-/Winter werden.


----------



## pinguin (3. Oktober 2019)

DomXC schrieb:


> Zwischen Dianenslust und Meerbachgrund gibt es jetzt eine große neue Lichtung, Stämme kreuz und quer.



Da war ich heute auch mal gucken - sieht schon seltsam aus, dass da so rigoros rausgeschnitten wurde. Normalerweise wird das Holz behutsamer und nicht so flächig entnommen. Vllt. wird dort wieder aufgeforstet. Und ein Zaun drumrum - dann wäre diese Anfahrt zum 601 tatsächlich dauerhaft im Eimer. Andererseits gibt's ja noch die Area51 mit dem laaaangen Geburtstagstrail als Anbindung.

Der alte "gelbe Trail" lebt auch wieder auf, habe Anfang des Jahres die alten Pfadstücke, soweit auffindbar und möglich, freigeschnitten und ne uphilltaugliche Version ermöglicht. Heute sehe ich, dass ungefähr ab Hälfte eine neue Downhill-Variante entstanden ist. Auch net schlecht.


----------



## pinguin (4. Dezember 2019)

Weia, das wird ein unlustiger Winter. Habe heute über viele hundert Meter nagelneue Rückegassenmarkierungen gesehen. Alles zwischen Brennesselweg und Meerbachgrund geht da wohl zum Teufel.


----------



## Gandalf01 (7. Dezember 2019)

Irgendwann musste es ja so kommen . Nicht umsonst gibt es jetzt mehr neue Trails in Richtung Höllental oder auf der anderen Seite des Mehrbachtals in Richtung Nordosten


----------



## pinguin (31. Januar 2020)

Fahrt mal den Burning Bike (ab Hausen) bei dem Wetter. Macht bei dem Siff auf den paar echten Trailstücken schon gut Laune, da teilweise knifflig. Da verlieren die Schotteranteile ihren Schrecken und man hat was zum Austoben. Muss aber schon schön nass bleiben - was die nächsten Tage auch versprechen


----------



## Seppl- (5. März 2021)

Hey, 

in Schweinfurt tut sich was. Eine Regionale IG der DIMB steht vor der Gründung. Für weitere Infos folgt gerne der DIMB IG Schweinfurt Seite auf Instagram. 



			https://www.instagram.com/dimb_ig_schweinfurt_has/?hl=de


----------



## Gandalf01 (1. Mai 2021)

Es ist sowie am Donnerstag wurde die IG Schweinfurt-Haßberge gegründet

Hier ein Auszug aus der E-Mail

DIMB: Gratulation zur Gründung der IG Schweinfurt-Haßberge
herzlichen Dank für die gestrige Videokonferenz und eure Unterstützung! Einen besonderen Dank an


K.... S.....
Erwin Sperber
M... H...
R... W...
für die kommissarische IG-Leitung!
Da ich nicht weiß ob die anderen Kollegen mit der Veröffentlichung ihrer Namen einverstanden sind, habe ich sie erst einmal nicht eingetragen

Themen u.a.
Allgemein: Ansprechpartner für Mitglieder und interessierte Mountainbiker:innen, Behörden, Politiker:innen, Institutionen, Tourismus und Presse
Die IG Schweinfurt-Haßfurt hat insbesondere das Ziel, sich frühzeitig zu organisieren, da durch die neue Bekanntmachung (VwV Geeignete Wege) Sperrungen in der Region befürchtet werden, gegen die dann vorzugehen wäre. Hierfür möchte die IG auch die lokalen Mountainbiker:innen vereinen.
Erhalt des Betretungsrecht auf dem vorhandenen Streckennetz, gerne ergänzt durch ein Trailcenter.
SRAM Deutschland unterstützt sowohl organisatorische (Tagungsräume, etc.) wie auch politische Unterstützung in Form der Nutzung vorhandener Kontakte.

Ansprechpartner der DIMB für Fragen zu
Roland Albrecht und Thomas Lutz: Vorstand
Ingmar Hötschel: Presse/Medien , Grafik, Öffentlichkeits- und Veranstaltungsmaterial
Nina Kunz und Britta Krüger-Barvels: Ausbildung
Heiko Mittelstädt: Betretungsrecht, Steckenplanung, Vorgehen „Runder Tisch“ o.ä.
Karsten Neumann: IT, Einrichtung E-Mail-Adressen, Zugang zu MS TEAMS
Florian Weishäupl: Mitgliederverwaltung, Kontakt zu IG-Mitglieder, Auslagenerstattungen

Die Budgetplanung 2021 ist bereits genehmigt, für euch somit leider nicht mehr möglich, ein Budget für 2021 nachzureichen. In Fällen von IG-Gründungen ist es natürlich möglich, dass ihr Kosten während des Jahres direkt mit dem Vorstand vor der Ausgabe abstimmt und euch die Ausgaben freigeben lasst. Sinnvoll wäre daher, wenn ihr euch über mögliche Ausgaben in 2021 abstimmt und mir diese Zusammenstellung schickt, ich werde sie dann mit dem Vorstand abstimmen. Mit der Freigabe können sich dann etwa Übungsleiter auf Kosten der DIMB zu Lehrgängen anmelden oder Material gekauft werden, die Ausgaben könnt ihr dann über die Auslagenerstattung, Formular findet ihr in der Infothek, einreichen und bekommt den Betrag überwiesen. Wichtig ist, dass ihr erst Ausgaben tätigt, wenn diese vorher genehmigt sind. Über die Budgetplanung für das Folgejahr werdet ihr dann rechtzeitig informiert.
Inklusive Gäste waren 16 Teilnehmer in der Videokonferenz

Weitere Infos gibt es sobald die alles eingerichtet ist, dies wird voraussichtlich in der KW 19 sein


Gruß Erwin


----------

